# Nosotros no podríamos construir las pirámides



## Coin (30 Sep 2009)

El documental muestra que las pirámides están construidas con un grado de precisión imposible de lograr para la ciencia actual. Y también muestra que algunas de las piedras fueron perforadas con unos tornos de una dureza y una velocidad imposibles.

Es decir: si la humanidad del siglo XXI intentara construir una piramide con la precisión con que está construida la pirámide de Keops simplemente no podría porque la tecnología necesaria está muy por delante de todo lo que tenemos.

El documental también muestra que es del todo imposible que los antiguos egipcios de hace 6000 años hubieran podido hacerlo.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nwzE74qkxA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3nwzE74qkxA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cdf_fKKa8z8&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cdf_fKKa8z8&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7CYyNTf6LA&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/S7CYyNTf6LA&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxXixIojnXo&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DxXixIojnXo&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ti1a9SOUlHM&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ti1a9SOUlHM&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/07xLK3WyTc4&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/07xLK3WyTc4&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NR51kMfnwQc&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NR51kMfnwQc&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBzqNb4nK-M&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBzqNb4nK-M&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## forestal92 (30 Sep 2009)

Subestimamos, como de costumbre, a los antiguos...

Esa gente tenian miles de obreros a su plena disposicion, y estos, ademas del fervor religioso, sabian que literalmente les iba la vida en el resultado de su trabajo...

Esta gente consiguieron casi deforestar toda la zona del libano y mas alla... Canales, canteras monstruosas...


----------



## Lagartija (30 Sep 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Subestimamos, como de costumbre, a los antiguos...
> 
> Esa gente tenian miles de obreros a su plena disposicion, y estos, ademas del fervor religioso, sabian que literalmente les iba la vida en el resultado de su trabajo...
> 
> Esta gente consiguieron casi deforestar toda la zona del libano y mas alla... Canales, canteras monstruosas...



Soy amante de la cultura Egipcia.

Esa gente además de saber que les iba la vida en el resultado, lo que hacían tenía un significado, a todos los niveles. Nos queda mucho para evolucionar a tal nivel. 

Se ha teorizado mucho sobre cómo se arrastraron y colocaron las enormes piedras tan perfectamente, desde extraterrestres con sus naves, maquinaria muchísimo más avanzada que la que disponemos ahora, hasta el poder de la mente y la magia para hacerlo.

Sea lo que sea, es fascinante la obra que consiguieron y el legado a modo de ejemplo que nos dejaron.


----------



## Minsky Moment (30 Sep 2009)

Lagartija dijo:


> Se ha teorizado mucho sobre cómo se arrastraron y colocaron las enormes piedras tan perfectamente, desde extraterrestres con sus naves, maquinaria muchísimo más avanzada que la que disponemos ahora, hasta el poder de la mente y la magia para hacerlo.



Ese encaje tan perfecto es un juego de niños comparado con esto:













Y no, los incas tampoco tenían maquinaria mejor que la actual ni estaban asistidos por la magia negra ni por fuerzas alienígenas.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Sep 2009)




----------



## Calculín (30 Sep 2009)

¿Y pudo un solo hombre constuir Stonghedge sin usar ruedas?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRRDzFROMx0&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lRRDzFROMx0&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Además, si no lo hicieron ellos solos, ¿Qué o quién les ayudó? ¿Qué pruebas hay? El problema, es que nosotros medimos las cosas en tiempo y dinero, y ellos seguramente no...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Sep 2009)




----------



## forestal92 (30 Sep 2009)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Ese encaje tan perfecto es un juego de niños comparado con esto:
> 
> Y no, los incas tampoco tenían maquinaria mejor que la actual ni estaban asistidos por la magia negra ni por fuerzas alienígenas.



Siempre me han fascinado esos muros, no encontraras ni una rendija donde quepa un palillo, a lo largo de todo el muro....

Lo curioso, es que en la lejanísima Isla de Pascua, hay una pequeña construcción tipo Inca de este estilo (ruinas de Vinapú):

¿Como cojones?....


----------



## 142857 (30 Sep 2009)

Por el mundo hay varias construcciones antiguas desconcertantes, una es el templo de Baalbek en Libano.
Para los griegos fue el templo de Zeus, para los romanos el de Jupiter, pero la parte mas antigua del templo tiene unos pedruscos demenciales:













Los romanos hicieron alli (si no recuerdo mal) las columnas mas anchas de toda su arquitectura:







Aqui se aprecia que las piedras mas grandes son las inferiores, las mas antiguas:


----------



## Lagartija (30 Sep 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Siempre me han fascinado esos muros, no encontraras ni una rendija donde quepa un palillo, a lo largo de todo el muro....
> 
> Lo curioso, es que en la lejanísima Isla de Pascua, hay una pequeña construcción tipo Inca de este estilo (ruinas de Vinapú):
> 
> ¿Como cojones?....



Y en esa misma isla, los antiguos pascuenses llevaron tan al límite sus conocimientos que agotaron los recursos naturales de los que disponían. Hasta el punto que se extinguió su existencia y la supervivencia en dicha isla.

Nos pasará lo mismo a nosotros con nuestros recursos naturales, teniendo en cuenta que nuestra motivación es mucho más mundana y caprichosa que la suya?


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Sep 2009)

Lagartija dijo:


> Y en esa misma isla, los antiguos pascuenses llevaron tan al límite sus conocimientos que agotaron los recursos naturales de los que disponían. Hasta el punto que se extinguió su existencia y la supervivencia en dicha isla.
> 
> Nos pasará lo mismo a nosotros con nuestros recursos naturales, teniendo en cuenta que nuestra motivación es mucho más mundana y caprichosa que la suya?



En Dubai no tengo ninguna duda de que será así.

Yo creo que esto de las megaconstrucciones y sus posteriores crisis es un hecho que se repite constantemente a lo largo de la historia. Incluso apuesto porque la teoría del famoso "skyscraper index" no es más que la revisón de un viejo mito.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Subestimamos, como de costumbre, a los antiguos...
> 
> Esa gente tenian miles de obreros a su plena disposicion, y estos, ademas del fervor religioso, sabian que literalmente les iba la vida en el resultado de su trabajo...
> 
> Esta gente consiguieron casi deforestar toda la zona del libano y mas alla... Canales, canteras monstruosas...



En el interior de las pirámides, en las cámaras y pasadizos no cabían miles de trabajadores y allí se manipularon bloques de más de 50tn.

En Tihuauanaco se transportaron bloques de centenares de tn. salvando desniveles de miles de metros de altura, por escarbadas montañas.

Eso, hoy, es imposible


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

Gracias Pasapisero por tus valiosas aportaciones explicando perfectamente las técnicas que usaron los antiguos. Saludos a tus papis y tenles contentos!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En el interior de las pirámides, en las cámaras y pasadizos no cabían miles de trabajadores y allí se manipularon bloques de más de 50tn.



Las pirámides se construyeron usando una rampa en espiral periférica. Nunca fue necesario trabajar en pasadizos cerrados.







Los bloques se transportaban en trineos sobre arena húmeda, como los mismos egipcios dejaron documentado. En las dos figuras se observa a obreros vertiendo agua delante del trineo:


----------



## Scire (30 Sep 2009)

Pues yo no cambiaría vivir en Alcorcón con vivir en el antiguo Egipcio, por muy buenos que fuesen cortando piedras.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las pirámides se construyeron usando una rampa en espiral periférica. Nunca fue necesario trabajar en pasadizos cerrados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta evidencia muestra como manipularon grandes bloques únicos (como las efigies) en periodos posteriores. La conjetura sobre la construcción de las pirámides de Giseh es eso una conjetura sin sentido: las rampas hubieran tenido que tener mayor volumen que el propio monumento y no existen restos de las mismas.

Pero en lo relativo a la manipulación de bloques gigantescos dentro de la cámara del rey (un espacio diminuto y cerrado) por ejemplo, o a cómo elevaron los bloques por la pendiente de la montaña hasta Tihuauanaco no existe explicación.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

Que sí Putin, que sí, fue contruida en forma de espiral, xD que inocencia

Las imagenes posteadas de los grabados egipcios no demuestran en absoluto que hayan construido las 3 piramides de egipto


----------



## Pretensado (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En Tihuauanaco se transportaron bloques de centenares de tn. salvando desniveles de miles de metros de altura, por *escarbadas montañas*.



Hombre, es de lógica pensar que pasarían los bloques por los agujeros que hicieron al escarbar las montañas, no?


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

Pretensado dijo:


> Hombre, es de lógica pensar que pasarían los bloques por los agujeros que hicieron al escarbar las montañas, no?



JAJAJA "touché" escarpadas montañas.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Gracias Pasapisero por tus valiosas aportaciones explicando perfectamente las técnicas que usaron los antiguos. Saludos a tus papis y tenles contentos!



He leido varios libros al respecto a su construcción y seguramente conozco mejor que tú las distintas teorías, pero eso no viene a cuento.

Bsines muaks.


----------



## Great Dictator (30 Sep 2009)

*How to Build a Pyramid *


----------



## Tony Soprano (30 Sep 2009)

Tanto nos cuesta admitir que no lo sabemos todo actualmente?? O que los egipicios en ciertas cosas eran mas eficientes que nosotros?? Vease tambien en las culturas precolombinas, los conocimientos matematicos y de astronomia...


Todo lo que hoy en dia tenemos (teconologia) bien sea televisores u ordenadores o lo que sea, cualquier persona no puede hacerlo. Alguien sabe hacer un televisor??
La mayoria de las cosas hoy se fabrican en cadena; alguien invento algo, vease edisson, y este lo transmitio, y hoy en dia se hace en cadena. Si no hubiera habido un edisson, cuanto hubieramos tardado en descubrir las bombillas? A lo mejor ni las hubieramos descubierto...

Ademas añadir que cada descubrimiento hace mas facil el siguiente; costo mas inventar la rueda o un sistema eficente de poleas, que hoy en dia crear oro por ejemplo.

Puede que ellos descubrieran algo, que no se transmitiese y que hasta ahora no hemos descubierto. No podemos ser tan vanidosos de cuando no encontramos explicacion a algo, decir... ya, extraterrestres.


No somos tan listos señores, es mas, ni siquiera somos listos; incluso por muy ingeniero de la hostia que seas, sigues siguiendo unas pautas que te han sido dadas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Las imagenes posteadas de los grabados egipcios no demuestran en absoluto que hayan construido las 3 piramides de egipto



Si intentas hacer una ciencia exacta de la arqueología empieza por aportar pruebas de que las construyeron los extraterrestres.

A lo mejor soy tan "ingenuo" que no las veo, y claro, como la levitación no deja rastro se deduce que ... 

Mientras no se pruebe lo contrario lo mas razonable es atribuir su autoría a los habitantes de la zona, es de cajón. La ciencia no empieza buscando a priori la conexión con Andrómeda, tiene que haber por lo menos incidios.


----------



## Scire (30 Sep 2009)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Tanto nos cuesta admitir que no lo sabemos todo actualmente?? O que los egipicios en ciertas cosas eran mas eficientes que nosotros?? Vease tambien en las culturas precolombinas, los conocimientos matematicos y de astronomia...
> 
> 
> Todo lo que hoy en dia tenemos (teconologia) bien sea televisores u ordenadores o lo que sea, cualquier persona no puede hacerlo. Alguien sabe hacer un televisor??
> ...



Nadie deja de admirar los avances técnicos de civilizaciones pasadas, pero suponer que los egipcios dominaban la tecnología láser es dar un origen a un caso todavía más complicado que lo que se intenta explicar.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

Los arqueologos, cientificos, egiptologos, y demás perderían el trabajo si se conociese la verdad, por eso el motivo de ocultarlo todo e inventarse chorradas cada año. Si no fue necesario trabajar en espacios cerrados, cuentame como dibujaron dentro de las piramides sin luz artificial ni antorchas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Los arqueologos, cientificos, egiptologos, y demás perderían el trabajo si se conociese la verdad, por eso el motivo de ocultarlo todo e inventarse chorradas cada año.



Los dentistas perderían su trabajo si se conciese la verdad sobre el Ratoncito Pérez y por eso niegan su existencia 

Eso un razonamiento inverso, pones el carro delante del buey. Primero tienes que conocer la verdad y luego posiblemente perderán el trabajo.

Es una pena que tu tampoco sepas "la verdad", tendremos que conformarnos con las interpretaciones mas o menos "normales" de los arqueólogos.


----------



## AMSierra (30 Sep 2009)

Muchas gracias por los videos, me interesa el tema


----------



## Michael_Knight (30 Sep 2009)

¿Qué no podemos? Bueno, pues se subcontrata y punto.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

Great Dictator dijo:


> *How to Build a Pyramid *




Estos dibujos son muy bonitos. El papel todo lo soporta. Yo me pregunto por qué de las 108 pirámides que hay en Egipto, todas menos las tres de Gizeh están hechas de ladrillos.

El dibujo no me ha permitido comprender cómo realizaron "el techo" de la cámara del rey. ¿Tienes alguna conjetura al respecto?


----------



## Scire (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Los arqueologos, cientificos, egiptologos, y demás perderían el trabajo si se conociese la verdad, por eso el motivo de ocultarlo todo e inventarse chorradas cada año. Si no fue necesario trabajar en espacios cerrados, cuentame como dibujaron dentro de las piramides sin luz artificial ni antorchas.



¿Y cuál es la verdad? 
¿Láser? ¿Mecheros? ¿Extraterrestres?


----------



## spam (30 Sep 2009)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Tanto nos cuesta admitir que no lo sabemos todo actualmente?? O que los egipicios en ciertas cosas eran mas eficientes que nosotros?? Vease tambien en las culturas precolombinas, los conocimientos matematicos y de astronomia...
> 
> 
> Todo lo que hoy en dia tenemos (teconologia) bien sea televisores u ordenadores o lo que sea, cualquier persona no puede hacerlo. Alguien sabe hacer un televisor??
> ...



Muy eficientes, pero no supieron legar a sus descendientes la técnica para hacerlas...


----------



## Atún en lonchas (30 Sep 2009)

Dejo mi nick a Iker Jimenez para que opine al respecto:

*No me cabe duda, fuerón los extraterrestres. Este Octubre los veremos por aquí.*


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

Scire dijo:


> Nadie deja de admirar los avances técnicos de civilizaciones pasadas, pero suponer que los egipcios dominaban la tecnología láser es dar un origen a un caso todavía más complicado que lo que se intenta explicar.



En Gizeh hay bloques tallados con calidad óptica. Están ahí y está verificado que tienen dicha calidad. Hay muchos bloques (los de revestimiento de las pirámides)

Asimismo los egipcios perforaban las piedras duras con mayor presión que la que es posible ejercer hoy. Hay también muchas piezas para comprobarlo.

Petrie comprobó con mucha exactitud ambas labores. También hay ánforas de una sola pieza ahuecadas por su ángulo ciego.

¿Por qué crees que Gizeh es el monumento más grandioso de la tierra, por qué crees que desde Napoleón todas las civilizaciones han quedado fascinadas y la pirámide es el símbolo del conocimiento?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Yo me pregunto por qué de las 108 pirámides que hay en Egipto, todas menos las tres de Gizeh están hechas de ladrillos.



Por lo mismo que el 99% de los pisos de España son de pladur: presupuesto.


Que ganas de buscarle cinco pies al gato...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En Gizeh hay bloques tallados con calidad óptica. Están ahí y está verificado que tienen dicha calidad. Hay muchos bloques (los de revestimiento de las pirámides)



Calidad óptica? Mande?



ideograma dijo:


> Asimismo los egipcios perforaban las piedras duras con mayor presión que la que es posible ejercer hoy. Hay también muchas piezas para comprobarlo.



Incluso tenían exoesqueletos de adamantium, con largas uñas retráctiles.



ideograma dijo:


> ¿Por qué crees que Gizeh es el monumento más grandioso de la tierra, por qué crees que desde Napoleón todas las civilizaciones han quedado fascinadas y la pirámide es el símbolo del conocimiento?



¿Porque es muy grande, tal vez?


----------



## nose_nose (30 Sep 2009)

Los obeliscos también son piezas de extraordinaria precisión.
Cualquier teoría sobre su tallado sería plausible si no fuera porque uno de
ellos quedó excavado en la roca, se una sola pieza como todos, pero sin
arrancar, y allí mismo se encontraron también las sofisticadísimas herramientas con las que los egipcios tallaban esas extraordinarias obras:
se trataba de esferas de cobre...


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Calidad óptica? Mande?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues puedes creertelo, está muy bien documentado desde los trabajos de Petrie a principios del sXX hasta hoy se han realizado trabajos exhaustivos. ¿Por qué te crees que tantas personas desde Herodoto, Napoleón, todos los masones, hasta tú o yo nos interesa el monumento?


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

Lo más certero es que ni tu ni yo ni nadie hemos vivido en esa epoca, ni por muchos libros de historia demostraran como se han hecho las piramides, la verdad solo la conocen ellos, pero lo que si os puedo asegurar es que la capacidad humana ni ahora ni antes puede crear tan sola 1 igual ,con las mismas situaciones, las mismas capacidades, las mismas herramientas, la misma fuerza...etc. acaso conocíais que cuando se crearon las pirámides no habia desierto sino una selva ?


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

Ideograma, respondo a tu pregunta de las 108 piramides de ladrillos, porque esas si fueron construidas por los egipcios, claro, pero antes siguiendo los pasos de sus "jefes"...


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Ideograma, respondo a tu pregunta de las 108 piramides de ladrillos, porque esas si fueron construidas por los egipcios, claro, pero antes siguiendo los pasos de sus "jefes"...



Es lo que tienen los mitos y el desconocimiento. En ninguna de esas 108 pirámides se ha encontrado una sola momia.

Las restantes 105 pirámides de Egipto (hechas con ladrillos) no están alineadas a los puntos cardinales con precisión del sXX, están semiderruidas muchas y son menores.

Muchas están datadas centenares de años después de la "datación ortodoxa" de las de Gizeh.

Es como si los egipción hubieran construido un F1 y cientos de años después solo construyeran patinetes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Es lo que tienen los mitos y el desconocimiento. En ninguna de esas 108 pirámides se ha encontrado una sola momia.
> 
> Las restantes 105 pirámides de Egipto (hechas con ladrillos) no están alineadas a los puntos cardinales con precisión del sXX, están semiderruidas muchas y son menores.
> 
> ...



Cuanta retórica y grandiosas conclusiones para tan pocos datos.

Eso de que el ladrillo es a la piedra como un patín a un ordenador de vuelo se lo cuentas a una preadolescente a ver si la impresionas y te la fo.

Los arqueólogos han demostrado varias veces las técnicas y se puede ver todo en youtube. Resumen: palos, piedras y mucho músculo. Lo mismo que ir al espacio, vamos.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuanta retórica y grandiosas conclusiones para tan pocos datos.
> 
> Eso de que el ladrillo es a la piedra como un patín a un ordenador de vuelo se lo cuentas a una preadolescente a ver si la impresionas y te la fo.
> 
> Los arqueólogos han demostrado varias veces las técnicas y se puede ver todo en youtube. Resumen: palos, piedras y mucho músculo. Lo mismo que ir al espacio, vamos.



Tu en youtube debes encontrar de todo. En cuanto a las chicas búscalas ya adultas.

¿Te ha gustado el simil del patinete? Pues me he quedado corto, tanto como parece ser tu entendimiento.

Busca en internet la alineación de los lados de la Gran Pirámide a los cuatro puntos cardinales y el error y luego me cuentas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Busca en internet la alineación de los lados de la Gran Pirámide a los cuatro puntos cardinales y el error y luego me cuentas.



Pero alma cándida... La alineación se hizo respecto a las tres estrellas centrales de la constelación de Orión, (que era Osiris para los egipcios) que son muchísimo mas fáciles de observar y de alinear que el polo norte geográfico.

Hay que estudiar muy bien las ciencias antes de meterse a declarar lo que es normal y lo que es paranormal.

Y repito: en youtube hay de todo, así que busca las explicaciones de arqueólogos y científicos que, al contrario que los frikis, por lo menos demuestran sus teorías CON EXPERIMENTOS.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero alma cándida... La alineación se hizo respecto a las tres estrellas centrales de la constelación de Orión, (que era Osiris para los egipcios) que son muchísimo mas fáciles de observar y de alinear que el polo norte geográfico.
> 
> Hay que estudiar muy bien las ciencias antes de meterse a declarar lo que es normal y lo que es paranormal.
> 
> Y repito: en youtube hay de todo, así que busca las explicaciones de arqueólogos y científicos que, al contrario que los frikis, por lo menos demuestran sus teorías CON EXPERIMENTOS.



No seas tan listo. Tienes el norte geográfico. Muy bien, ahora compón un cuadrado de más de doscientos metros alineado a los cuatro puntos cardinales con un margen de error menor que el que utilizan hoy los arquitectos para construir un edificio de cuarenta metros.

Busca Petrie, el lo calculó y midió hace ya cien años.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> No seas tan listo. Tienes el norte geográfico. Muy bien, ahora compón un cuadrado de más de doscientos metros alineado a los cuatro puntos cardinales con un margen de error menor que el que utilizan hoy los arquitectos para construir un edificio de cuarenta metros.
> 
> Busca Petrie, el lo calculó y midió hace ya cien años.



Pero piensa un poco, por favor, si está alineado con Orión y Orión está alineado con el N. geográfico donde está lo sorprendente? 

Si es por la precisión los griegos calcularon PI sin calculadora... eran extraterrestres?

Y si el tal Petrie ya alcanzó tan "asombrosa" precisión hace 1 siglo con regla de cálculo no se de que te sorprendes.

Deja ya de rebotar entre las rocas y los F-22 que te van a salir chichones alineados con algo.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero piensa un poco, por favor, si está alineado con Orión y Orión está alineado con el N. geográfico donde está lo sorprendente?
> 
> Si es por la precisión los griegos calcularon PI sin calculadora... eran extraterrestres?
> 
> ...



Eres un tipo simpático. Lástima que dejes de sorprenderte con las cosas que lo merecen. Seguro que te divierte más la televisión.

Es una lástima porque te pierdes la posibilidad de estrujarte la cabeza. Aunque tal vez sea una ventaja para ti.

Sigues sin querer comprobar el margen de error de esa alineación. Te sorprendería.


----------



## mecaweto (30 Sep 2009)

Pues para mi el misterio no estaría tanto en como hicieron las piramides, sino en como hicieron desaparecer los superordenadores, las macrogruas, los generadores de campos antigravitatorios, los ensambladores de nanoparticulas, los batacitores y las centrales nucleares, quedandonos solo un montón de piedras con un muerto y unas baratijas dentro .

Además, hay que estar tonto para que con todo ese potencial te dediques a apilar piedras, pudiendo dominar todo el mundo mundial.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pues para mi el misterio no estaría tanto en como hicieron las piramides, sino en como hicieron desaparecer los superordenadores, las macrogruas, los generadores de campos antigravitatorios, los ensambladores de nanoparticulas, los batacitores y las centrales nucleares, quedandonos solo un montón de piedras con un muerto y unas baratijas dentro .
> 
> Además, hay que estar tonto para que con todo ese potencial te dediques a apilar piedras, pudiendo dominar todo el mundo mundial.



En realidad no había ningún muerto ni baratijas dentro, solo un montón de bloques gigantescos puestos en un orden milimétrico.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Eres un tipo simpático. Lástima que dejes de sorprenderte con las cosas que lo merecen. Seguro que te divierte más la televisión.
> 
> Es una lástima porque te pierdes la posibilidad de estrujarte la cabeza. Aunque tal vez sea una ventaja para ti.
> 
> Sigues sin querer comprobar el margen de error de esa alineación. Te sorprendería.



Pero que si ni siquiera sabes de lo que hablas... me pagas un billete a El Cairo y te calculo exactamente la alineación con un canto y un cordel.



ideograma dijo:


> En realidad no había ningún muerto ni baratijas dentro, solo un montón de bloques gigantescos puestos en un orden milimétrico.



Hablas como si lo hubiese medido tu. Las medidas reales y documentadas son bastante mas bastas de lo que afirman los frikis, aunque se tomen la libertad de escribir librillos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Seguro que te divierte más la televisión.



Por no creer no creo ni que los yanquis fueron a la Luna - aunque lo sacaron por TV ¿y tu intentas hacerme creer que los egipcios se les adelantaron? lo llevas crudo amigo...


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

jajaja que alineación? la que aprendistes en astronomía? los mismos astronomos que niegan la existencia extraterrestre? 
Por cierto, como cortaron los bloques de piedra de granito? con un rotafle? xD
Puedes creer lo que quieras, pero no te la des tan de listo, que asín está el mundo, lleno de listillos


----------



## chrysler180 (30 Sep 2009)

142857 dijo:


> Por el mundo hay varias construcciones antiguas desconcertantes, una es el templo de Baalbek en Libano.
> ....
> Aqui se aprecia que las piedras mas grandes son las inferiores, las mas antiguas:




Baalbek no es descorcentante ni te hace pensar en un origen extraño, es simplemente espectacular e increible por su tamaño.

Las sensaciones que se tienen al pasearse por esos restos vacios de turistas no las he tenido en ningun otro sitio, ojala algun dia la gente pueda contemplarlas con la misma facilidad que ahora se ve el Partenon o el Coliseo... aunque pierdan parte de su encanto.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Por cierto, como cortaron los bloques de piedra de granito? con un rotafle? xD



Aprende las siguientes técnicas egipcias de fabricación de "objetos misteriosos" de piedra de "alta precisión" y sorprende a las nenitas, luego te montas una secta y solo tendrás tiempo para follar.

Ancient Egyptian Stoneworking Tools and Methods: Stone vase making



El mundo es mas maravilloso para el ignorante. Estudiar es un coñazo. Creer y relajar la mandíbula de asombro al ver huellas de "extraterrestres" en cada esquina cuesta bastante menos y da un gustirrinín que es casi mejor que follar. Que sabréis vosotros de follar.


----------



## ideograma (30 Sep 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero que si ni siquiera sabes de lo que hablas... me pagas un billete a El Cairo y te calculo exactamente la alineación con un canto y un cordel.
> 
> 
> 
> Hablas como si lo hubiese medido tu. Las medidas reales y documentadas son bastante mas bastas de lo que afirman los frikis, aunque se tomen la libertad de escribir librillos.



"... es que el gran Dios Casualidad tuvo que hacer horas extras para que F.Petrie se quedara boquiabierto comprobando las medidas tan exactas de la Cámara del Rey, cuya pared norte según sus cálculos mide 10,4797 metros y la del sur 10,4782 metros, tan sólo 1 décima de milímetro por metro de error, cantidad que coincide (eso si, sólo por causalidad, no lo olvidemos) con las modernas normas para prismas ópticos. Lo mismo ocurrió con las medidas de los lados de la base de la pirámide, donde sólo se aprecia un error de 3 milímetros, siendo trazados estos lados con cuerdas de palma, muy a pesar de que hoy en día con nuestros ultramodernos sistemas serían necesarios para aproximarse a este margen de error, si es que queremos llamarle así, sofisticados equipos ópticos..."

--------

Las mediciones, realizadas hace cien años han sido confirmadas en múltiples ocasiones desde entonces.


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

Vasijas? te estoy diciendo que me demuestres como cortaron las piedras de granito y me sacas Vasijas...en fin...total, la pagina que me enseñas es de Arqueología, xD pobre ineptos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> "... es que el gran Dios Casualidad tuvo que hacer horas extras para que F.Petrie se quedara boquiabierto



No me fio nada de los boquiabiertos. Manías que tengo. Y menos de un avanzado científico decimónico.

Hazte tu propia pirámide y alinéala como mas te guste 

Instrucciones:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/znQk_yBHre4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/znQk_yBHre4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Vasijas? te estoy diciendo que me demuestres como cortaron las piedras de granito y me sacas Vasijas...en fin...total, la pagina que me enseñas es de Arqueología, xD pobre ineptos



Vasijas de granito, detalle que has preferido ignorar.

El que cava un huerto cava un ciento.

Busca en sitios web que no sean frikis. También existen. El que busca encuentra.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/c0AA86iwziA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/c0AA86iwziA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqBfMHPd-6Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GqBfMHPd-6Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (30 Sep 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDLjd2CZYt8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oDLjd2CZYt8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/RvMJB_oeDeY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RvMJB_oeDeY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## luisfernando (30 Sep 2009)

anda, ahora es lo mismo, un bloque de granito de 50 toneladas a una vasija de granito, te has visto algun documental de JJ benitez y de Jimenez del Oso sobre las Piramides? seguro que te corres de envidia


----------



## Otrohipotecadomas (30 Sep 2009)

Bah, todo el mundo sabe que las construyeron los de esta raza:







La hija de Akenaton sería una de las últimas de su especie, y con ese tarro debió ser la listilla de la clase.


----------



## Gallardo (1 Oct 2009)

Coin dijo:


> Es decir: si la humanidad del siglo XXI intentara construir una piramide con la precisión con que está construida la pirámide de Keops simplemente no podría porque la tecnología necesaria está muy por delante de todo lo que tenemos.



JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA.

tecnoartes.net – TECNOLOGÍA Y ARTE Viaducto de Millau, el puente más alto


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No me fio nada de los boquiabiertos. Manías que tengo. Y menos de un avanzado científico decimónico.
> 
> Hazte tu propia pirámide y alinéala como mas te guste
> 
> ...



Ya sabía que las piedras eran prefabricadas, pero nunca había visto el proceso de elaboración. Gracias por el video.


----------



## Karma police (1 Oct 2009)

nosotros quién? si ese nosotros se refiere a ti y a tus colegas, evidentemente no, no podríais construir las pirámides.


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No me fio nada de los boquiabiertos. Manías que tengo. Y menos de un avanzado científico decimónico.
> 
> Hazte tu propia pirámide y alinéala como mas te guste
> 
> ...



Tienes un cacao mental. El propio trabajo de Davidovits, como el de otros miles de científicos, deja entrever el gigantesco misterio que encienrra Gizeh. No recuerdo ningún trabajo ni elucubración sobre la construcción de pirámides de ladrillo.

Negar que los monumentos encierran un enorme misterio es desconocer por completo la ciencia y la ingeniería.

Y ahora resulta que tú te crees la conjetura de Davidovits, es para descojonarse.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Negar que los monumentos encierran un enorme misterio es desconocer por completo la ciencia y la ingeniería.



Tu problema es que exiges que todo sea un misterio. Sin extraterrestres tu vida no tiene sentido. Muchas dudas sobre la construcción de las pirámides están ya resueltas, cosa que te niegas a admitir.

En historia nunca se pude saber nada con certeza, es de cajón. Tu te agarras a ese argumento para proponer la existencia de seres fantásticos con instrumentos extraordinarios de los que no se ha descubierto jamás ningún resto.


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu problema es que exiges que todo sea un misterio. Sin extraterrestres tu vida no tiene sentido. Muchas dudas sobre la construcción de las pirámides están ya resueltas, cosa que te niegas a admitir.
> 
> En historia nunca se pude saber nada con certeza, es de cajón. Tu te agarras a ese argumento para proponer la existencia de seres fantásticos con instrumentos extraordinarios de los que no se ha descubierto jamás ningún resto.



Los extraterrestres los has mencionado tú. Yo no exijo nada, tan solo me maravillo ante una obra de ingeniería de tal embergadura y antigüedad.

Es falso que se hayan resuelto los enigmas sobre su construcción puesto que hoy sería imposible la construcción de la Gran Pirámide. La ingeniería está todavía años luz de haber resuelto los múltiples misterios que encierra.

Tu crees en un mundo de evolución lineal cuando tienes ante tus narices un magnífico exponente de que la evolución en el antiguo ejipto no fue lineal. Eso no lo digo yo, lo dicen los bloques de piedra.

Yo no he mencionado ningunos seres fantásticos, yo solo me maravillo de que hace miles de años hubieran seres humanos con unos conocimientos de ingeniería todavía no alcanzados. Yo pongo en duda su datación, es imposible que los antiguos egipcios construyesen patinetes desde siempre, luego realizaran un F1 para después volver a construir patinetes.

Es muy fácil mencionar a los extraterrestres para descalificar y además, ante la magnificencia de Gizeh, se presta. Pero eres tú quien lo menciona.

Repito, hoy, sería imposible construir Gizeh. De hecho unos japoneses hace unos años trataron de construir, a escala, la gran pirámide. Desistieron por la imposibilidad.


----------



## tiraacascalá (1 Oct 2009)

A mi de las piramides hay dos cosas que me traen de cabeza:

Primeramente, la calidad del acabado de la Gran Piramide que con unas herramientas de cobre tienen calidades superiores a maquinas tan precisas como las actuales (la tolerancia es todavía mejor).

Y segundo, la posición de la Gran Piramide con las coordenadas norte-sur,este-oeste con un porcentaje de error mínimo. Pero lo mejor de todo es que la pirámide de al lado tiene las mismas coordenadas y el mismo porcentaje de error.....hazlo hoy si puedes


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (1 Oct 2009)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> Y segundo, la posición de la Gran Piramide con las coordenadas norte-sur,este-oeste con un porcentaje de error mínimo. Pero lo mejor de todo es que la pirámide de al lado tiene las mismas coordenadas y el mismo porcentaje de error.....hazlo hoy si puedes



Las chorradas que hay que leer. Para alinear con esa exactitud las pirámides hace falta una fabulosa herramienta de tecnología desconocida para entonces llamada... CUERDA.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Es falso que se hayan resuelto los enigmas sobre su construcción puesto que hoy sería imposible la construcción de la Gran Pirámide. La ingeniería está todavía años luz de haber resuelto los múltiples misterios que encierra.



Eso ya lo has dicho, sin embargo sigues sin aportar nada a favor de tu tesis.

No leer a los arqueólogos te disculpa en tus creencias. Sin embargo tu ignorancia de las respuestas de la arqueología, algunas de las cuales se han presentado en el hilo y no has falseado, no significa que no existan ni que sean erróneas.

Para terminar, tu solo aceptarías como prueba la construcción de una nueva pirámide, pero como comprenderás hay pocos millonarios tan idiotas como invertir su dinero en educarte. Si necesitas un faraón convence a Gallardón.


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Eso ya lo has dicho, sin embargo sigues sin aportar nada a favor de tu tesis.
> 
> No leer a los arqueólogos te disculpa en tus creencias. Sin embargo tu ignorancia de las respuestas de la arqueología, algunas de las cuales se han presentado en el hilo y no has falseado, no significa que no existan ni que sean erróneas.
> 
> Para terminar, tu solo aceptarías como prueba la construcción de una nueva pirámide, pero como comprenderás hay pocos millonarios tan idiotas como invertir su dinero en educarte. Si necesitas un faraón convence a Gallardón.



Eres obtuso, los millonarios de la historia han gastado su dinero en obras mucho más superficiales. Con solo construir la cámara del rey sería suficiente. No te das cuenta de que es imposible.

Ya he visto los videos que has colgado, en ellos puedes comprobar la mayoría de cosas que te escribo. Son meras conjeturas que no demuestran el titánico esfuerzo u otras, como la de las rampas, que son ineficaces y cuyos restos deberían haberse encontrado.

¿Para qué te crees que existen los obeliscos en Roma, París o Washington? Para que crees que se invirtió tanto esfuerzo en transportarlos e izarlos?

El problema no es solo de fuerza para levantar esos bloques, es de espacio donde alojar las personas que los alzan.

Creo que deberías informarte más, tienes una visión apriorística.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Eres obtuso, los millonarios de la historia han gastado su dinero en obras mucho más superficiales.



Pues venga da un presupuesto para la obra. A vas a si eres tan hábil con los números como con las supersiticiones.



ideograma dijo:


> Para qué te crees que existen los obeliscos en Roma, París o Washington? Para que crees que se invirtió tanto esfuerzo en transportarlos e izarlos?



¿Para demostrar que "no se puede" porque no están ahí?

Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no ves que te contradices con tus propios argumentos?


----------



## eltipico (1 Oct 2009)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> A mi de las piramides hay dos cosas que me traen de cabeza:
> 
> Primeramente, la calidad del acabado de la Gran Piramide que con unas herramientas de cobre tienen calidades superiores a maquinas tan precisas como las actuales (la tolerancia es todavía mejor).



Diferentes teorias

Alternate Theories of Pyramid Construction

Piramides de cemento (lo del video del Putin y que parece que es lo que va calando)
Joseph Davidovits - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The Surprising Truth Behind the Construction of the Great Pyramids | LiveScience

www.weeklyreader.com/pubstore/pdfs/14/SI/CS_student.pdf 





tiraacascalá dijo:


> Y segundo, la posición de la Gran Piramide con las coordenadas norte-sur,este-oeste con un porcentaje de error mínimo. Pero lo mejor de todo es que la pirámide de al lado tiene las mismas coordenadas y el mismo porcentaje de error.....hazlo hoy si puedes



"Aunque el comentario generalizado sobre la orientación de la Gran Pirámide es que es perfecta, eso no es totalmente cierto, sino que hay una desviación de más de tres minutos, lo que significa un error de unos 30 centímetros desplazados perpendicularmente en la línea que hubiese sido la realmente perfectamente orientada hacia el Norte.



La ceremonia de "Tensar la Cuerda" era un rito de fundación de monumentos egipcios, en el que el rey realizaba medidas simbólicamente. Lo cual nos demuestra que las cuerdas de lino eran utilizadas en la medición y posiblemente alineación-orientación de dichos monumentos.



Las pruebas arqueológicas de la utilización de un sistema como el propuesto en este artículo, las encontramos en las bases de las pirámides. En ellas encontramos agujeros en los que se pudo encajar algunos de estos postes que ayudarían a orientar y alinear con una alta precisión. Bastaría conseguir cuatros postes, uno por cada esquina, que fuesen bien orientados y unidos por cuerdas."

Orientación de las Pirámides


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

eltipico dijo:


> Piramides de cemento (lo del video del Putin y que parece que es lo que va calando)



Pero hombre que haces? Si les dices que la piedra en realidad es ladrillo les arruinas la vida a estos mesiánicos.

Al final TODAS las pirámides son de ladrillo, mas o menos sofisticado  "piedras con la precisión de un molde de hormigón" juas! Ni rampas ni ostias ni levitación: calderos de agua y arena!


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero alma cándida... La alineación se hizo respecto a las tres estrellas centrales de la constelación de Orión, (que era Osiris para los egipcios) que son muchísimo mas fáciles de observar y de alinear que el polo norte geográfico.
> 
> Hay que estudiar muy bien las ciencias antes de meterse a declarar lo que es normal y lo que es paranormal.
> 
> Y repito: en youtube hay de todo, así que busca las explicaciones de arqueólogos y científicos que, al contrario que los frikis, por lo menos demuestran sus teorías CON EXPERIMENTOS.



No tienes ni puta idea macho. La alineación con respecto a Orión es de las TRES pirámides, la de Keops, la de Kefrén y la de Micerinos. Aquí estamos hablando de la alineación norte-sur de la Gran Pirámide, es decir, la de Keops.

Además, para los "listos" que dicen que las pirámides se construyeron a través de rampas... ¿Cómo coño se construyeron las ramas? La contrucción de las mismas requiere un esfuerzo de ingeniería equivalente a la propia construcción de las pirámides.

Aceptar la "oficialidad" per se, sin plantearse ni siquiera unas mínimas dudas fundadas, es cuanto menos de ser un gañán.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Además, para los "listos" que dicen que las pirámides se construyeron a través de rampas... ¿Cómo coño se construyeron las ramas?



Con tierra, con que va a ser? Si es que ni lo mas elemental comprendes.

Aunque hoy ya se ha demostrado que los bloque son de hormigón, que no lees lo que se postea en este hilo. Esto quiere decir que antes de formar parte de la pirámide y darles forma "in situ" son polvo que se lleva en sacas al hombro, por si no lo entiendes.

Y dale con la alineación, joder! algo que se hace con una puta cuerda! Que atrevida es la ignorancia!


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues venga da un presupuesto para la obra. A vas a si eres tan hábil con los números como con las supersiticiones.



Ya te he mencionado que unos japoneses trataron de edificar una pirámide a escala según la metodología que los arqueólogos creían que usaron los antiguos egipcios. Tuvieron que desistir por imposibilidad física.

Lo que te propongo es edificar tan solo la cámara del rey, no sé lo que costaría, desde luego menos dinero que edificar un rascacielos o un puente. Otra cosa es que se pudiera hacer aún con todos los avances de la técnica.

No sé por qué escribes lo de las supersticiones, ¿eres supersticioso?



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Para demostrar que "no se puede" porque no están ahí?
> 
> Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no ves que te contradices con tus propios argumentos?




No, no me he expresado bien. Los obeliscos terminan en forma piramidal y ya desde los romanos se consideraban objetos sagrados. El hecho de alzar un obelisco egipcio de un centenar o dos de toneladas es un símbolo de poder. Pero alto, un símbolo que hace referencia a las pirámides de Gizeh, no al obelisco en sí.

No sé si me explico bien.


----------



## Elputodirector (1 Oct 2009)

Este jueves, en Collado Mediano, se ha iniciado la construccion de la replica de las piramides.

Los jovenes componentes de la peña Los Gusarapos, esperan que este terminada para la Virgen de Agosto del año proximo.

Animooooooooo, Muchachadaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Las chorradas que hay que leer. Para alinear con esa exactitud las pirámides hace falta una fabulosa herramienta de tecnología desconocida para entonces llamada... CUERDA.



¿Y cómo alineas con esa precisión los cuatro puntos sobre los que luego extiendes la cuerda?

Esta es para nota.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Con tierra, con que va a ser? Si es que ni lo mas elemental comprendes.
> 
> Aunque hoy ya se ha demostrado que los bloque son de hormigón, que no lees lo que se postea en este hilo. Esto quiere decir que antes de formar parte de la pirámide y darles forma "in situ" son polvo que se lleva en sacas al hombro, por si no lo entiendes.
> 
> Y dale con la alineación, joder! algo que se hace con una puta cuerda! Que atrevida es la ignorancia!



Claro, claro, claro... con una cuerda alineas un monstruo de millones de toneladas con un error de 1/15 de grado, o sea, de tres minutos, o sea, de 3/21600, o sea, de 1,3*10E-4%... estamos hablando de *UNA PUTA DIEZMILÉSIMA*, hace 4000 años...

Claro, claro... con una cuerda. Seguro, no me cabe ninguna duda .


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

Bendita ignorancia, Con una cuerda se puede hacer cualquier cosa como saltar la comba, medir alineaciones, pero NO SITUARLAS EN ORION, que no te enteras, no estamos diciendo que lo hayan medido o no con una cuerda, sino que están totalmente situadas con ORION, COSTELACIÓN DE ORION, que por cierto siempre se cree que pueda haber vida allí. 
Ahora dirás que tambien tenían conocimientos astrológicos, pero claro, lo aprendieron solitos, en fin...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Con una cuerda se puede hacer cualquier cosa como saltar la comba, medir alineaciones, pero NO SITUARLAS EN ORION,



Pero si Orión se ve a simple vista, joder. Mira que se os tapa la boca en un plis plas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Claro, claro, claro... con una cuerda alineas un monstruo de millones de toneladas con un error de 1/15 de grado, o sea, de tres minutos, o sea, de 3/21600, o sea, de 1,3*10E-4%... estamos hablando de *UNA PUTA DIEZMILÉSIMA*, hace 4000 años...



1/15 de grado son 1,2 miliradianes, o sea, el ángulo formado por dos cuerdas de 100 metros separadas 12 centímetros en el otro extremo. Todo un alarde de tecnología vamos... 

Os creeis cualquier cosa que se escriba en internet, solo con que os excite os basta.


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

La luna tambien se ve a simple vista si estamos con esas, Los que vinieron de Orion...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> La luna tambien se ve a simple vista si estamos con esas



A lo mejor también necesitas ayuda extraterrestre para alinear un dedo con la luna, sois así.

El alineamiento del dedo gordo con la Luna ya tiene una precisión de 1/2 grado, ¿acojonante no? ¿crees que se pueda mejorar?


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Claro, claro, claro... con una cuerda alineas un monstruo de millones de toneladas con un error de 1/15 de grado, o sea, de tres minutos, o sea, de 3/21600, o sea, de 1,3*10E-4%... estamos hablando de *UNA PUTA DIEZMILÉSIMA*, hace 4000 años...
> 
> Claro, claro... con una cuerda. Seguro, no me cabe ninguna duda .



¿Fuente?

Que sea fiable, please :o



luisfernando dijo:


> Bendita ignorancia, Con una cuerda se puede hacer cualquier cosa como saltar la comba, medir alineaciones, pero NO SITUARLAS EN ORION, que no te enteras, no estamos diciendo que lo hayan medido o no con una cuerda, sino que están totalmente situadas con ORION, COSTELACIÓN DE ORION, que por cierto siempre se cree que pueda haber vida allí.



Lo mismo que al otro... ¿que significa eso de "situarlas en orion"?

Lo de que se cree que hay vida alli tambien requeriria de explicacion, pero como es irrelevante para la discursion y para no marear la perdiz...



luisfernando dijo:


> Ahora dirás que tambien tenían conocimientos astrológicos, pero claro, lo aprendieron solitos, en fin...



Por supuesto que tenian conocimientos astrologicos, lo que hay que oir... otra cosa es que fueran conocimientos cientificos...


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

Claro, Conocimientos dados por quien? 
Porque no veis un documental de JJ Benitez y de Jimenez del Oso?
No sigais siempre a la razón, antes está la duda.
Por cierto, ya que eran tan inteligentes, tan manitas y tan artistas, porque crearon a la esfinge como tal, Anubis como un Dios-Perro, Orus, Etc ? acaso no eran artistas para dibujarlos tan bien?
Por cierto, otra vez lo digo, cuando se "crearon" las piramides, fue hace 10.000 años y no hace 4.000, y era todo una selva  , más complicaciones


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Claro, Conocimientos dados por quien?
> Porque no veis un documental de JJ Benitez y de Jimenez del Oso?
> No sigais siempre a la razón, antes está la duda.
> Por cierto, ya que eran tan inteligentes, tan manitas y tan artistas, porque crearon a la esfinge como tal, Anubis como un Dios-Perro, Orus, Etc ? acaso no eran artistas para dibujarlos tan bien?
> Por cierto, otra vez lo digo, cuando se "crearon" las piramides, fue hace 10.000 años y no hace 4.000, y era todo una selva  , más complicaciones



Ah, bueno, si simplemente es cosa de dudar, pues ale venga a dudar todos!! Dudad mucho que es lo que os gusta y además es gratis.

Los lagartos nos atacan, nos fumigan con lefa y tal, chiu chiu!!


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> 1/15 de grado son 1,2 miliradianes, o sea, el ángulo formado por dos cuerdas de 100 metros separadas 12 centímetros en el otro extremo. Todo un alarde de tecnología vamos...
> 
> Os creeis cualquier cosa que se escriba en internet, solo con que os excite os basta.



Las fachadas de la pirámide están alineadas a los cuatro puntos cardinales casi perfectamente, con un error promedio de tres minutos (menos de dos minutos en la fachada meridional). Un error de tres minutos de arco representa una desviación infinitesimal de un 0,015% o menos.

El lado norte mide 230,25 metros, su lado oeste mide 230,35 m., su lado este mide 230,39 m. y el sur 230,45 metros. O sea existe una diferencia de 20 centímetros entre el lado más corto y el más largo, menos de un 1%
Las esquinas forman ángulos casi perfectos de 90 grados, con desviaciones de dos segundos de grado.

Esta precisión no se alcanza en el 90% de las construcciones hoy, en el sXXI.


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

Hombre, viniendo de los libros de historia siempre hay que dudar, parece que muchos siguen igual de inocentes, Desde cuando la Historia tiene credibilidad? y más una de hace miles de años


----------



## spamrakuen (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Claro, Conocimientos dados por quien?



Ojete, has dicho astrologia... ASTROLOGIA (no confundir con astronomia)



luisfernando dijo:


> Porque no veis un documental de JJ Benitez y de Jimenez del Oso?



(facepalm)



luisfernando dijo:


> No sigais siempre a la razón, antes está la duda.



(facepalm doble con tirabuzon)


----------



## Lilith Reborn (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Bendita ignorancia, Con una cuerda se puede hacer cualquier cosa como saltar la comba, medir alineaciones, pero NO SITUARLAS EN ORION, que no te enteras, no estamos diciendo que lo hayan medido o no con una cuerda, sino que están totalmente situadas con ORION, COSTELACIÓN DE ORION, que por cierto siempre se cree que pueda haber vida allí.
> Ahora dirás que tambien tenían conocimientos astrológicos, pero claro, lo aprendieron solitos, en fin...



La teoría de la correlación con el cinturón de Orión, es eso una teoría. Varios astrónomos han realizado mediciones de forma independiente y han llegado a la conclusión de que no encajan tan bien como admiten los partidarios de la teoría.

The Antiquity of Man Tony Fairall

Por exitir vida, puede existir en cualquier lugar del Universo. A priori ninguna lugar es mejor que otro. Podría ser tan válida la constelación de Orión como la de Virgo. Pero si analizamos un poquito el Cinturón de Orión nos llevamos una desagradable sorpresa:

En los sistemas Zeta Orionis y Epsilon Orionis tenemos supergigantes azules. Estrellas de muy corta vida y gran luminosidad tanto en el visible como en otras radiaciones más nocivas. No son muy adecuadas para la existencia de vida. Delta Orionis es un sistema múltiple, de gran inestabilidad. Esto provoca que no sea lugar tranquilo y plácido donde podría darse el tiempo y condiciones necesarias para la aparición de la vida en algún planeta en el sistema.

Si los egipcios querían representar estrellas donde podrían existir planetas que cobijaran vida, apuntaron muy mal.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> El lado norte mide 230,25 metros, su lado oeste mide 230,35 m., su lado este mide 230,39 m. y el sur 230,45 metros.



Acojonante. Es como si hubiesen usado exactamente el mismo trozo de cuerda para dimensionar cada lado... nunca dejará de sorprenderme la tecnología de los egipcios


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Acojonante. Es como si hubiesen usado exactamente el mismo trozo de cuerda para dimensionar cada lado... nunca dejará de sorprenderme la tecnología de los egipcios



Ya sabía que te quedarías con estas medidas, eres previsible y las he puesto adrede. Ahora, comentame las otras que te he incluido (de alineación y ángulos). Venga, tengo muchas ganas que pareces muy listo.


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

Sabes cuantos campos de futbol caben en la base de tan solo una piramide de Gizeh? multiplica eso por 10.000 y tendrás solo los bloques de la base, despues empieza a subir hacia arriba.


----------



## Azrael_II (1 Oct 2009)

*...*

Yo apoyo la teoría de que es prácticamente imposible que se construyera una piramide como la que mencionais en la actualidad.

Por que? por los DUROS, PESETAS, LEUROS, DOllares etc.

Las construcciones de la antiguedad son bastante mejores que nuestros "tochos", claro que ahora hacemos puentes impensables en aquella epoca, rascacielos impresionantes etc...

Pero un "tocho" de 300.000 leuro es una puta mierda comparado con una casa noble de hace 500, 600 , o 1000 años. Incluso una "pedazo de casa" en la actualidad no se puede comparar con lo que he mencionado. No duraran tantos años , y sufriran grietas, goteras etc antes que una casucha antigua.

Menorca esta rodeada por cualquier camino por la "pared seca" paredes hechas por las piedras que los campesionos no les resultaban utiles, no tienen nada de extraordinario, pero de practicas. Pueden durar centenares de años, con el tiempo se van cayendo las piedras pero las vuelves a poner , se integran en el paisaje, da la sensacion que los "tochos" no han invadido ese terreno y por tanto relaja. Son piedras sobre piedras sin ningun tipo de argamasa.

Aqui os pongo una pared seca moderna, estas tienen "algun" truco que no tienen las antiguas y son de peor calidad aunque parezcan mas perfectas 







Esta que es mas tosca son las antiguas , hablo de decadas no de cientos de años aunque se hacian tambien hace cientos de años







Bueno, la que os he puesto primero la que tiene "trucos" cuesta unos 500 euros el metro cuadrado. 

Sigamos, de donde viene esta "moda", probablemente de los poblados talayoticos.







Aqui podeis ver los pedrolos que utilizaban

Muro poblado talayotico menorca image by lostonsite on Photobucket

Total que los poblados talayoticos estaban rodeados de "pared seca" pero con piedras de cientos de kilos y de toneladas...

Direis no es nada espectacular, no es mi intencion, se puede hacer en la actualidad pero digamos que para hacerlo con esas piedras costaria bastante mas que con las pequeñitas.

Extrapolando esto a la gran piramide que si no recuerdo mal tiene 7 u 8 millones de toneladas de peso, podriamos decir que lo que costaria pagar a los albañiles para hacer la piramide seria 

Si un metro cuadrado de pared seca pesa 500 leuros y pesa unos 500 kilos, tendriamos que pagar 14 millones por 500 solo en mano de obra. 7.000 millones de euros para colocar las piedrecitas de la piramide, si a esto añadimos que hay que cortarlas pulirlas etc... El presupuesto seria brutal.

Que pasaria... Pues que ahorrariamos pelas y habria mas cartonpiedra que otra cosa, la piramide del siglo XXI no duraria ni 200 años.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (1 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> Sabes cuantos campos de futbol caben en la base de tan solo una piramide de Gizeh? multiplica eso por 10.000 y tendrás solo los bloques de la base, despues empieza a subir hacia arriba.



Cuantos rodeos para decir que es grande. Burro grande ande o no ande.

En las terrazas de arroz de Banaue, Filipinas, caben 200.000 Bernabéus. Conclusión: los extraterrestres comen paella


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (1 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> 1/15 de grado son 1,2 miliradianes, o sea, el ángulo formado por dos cuerdas de 100 metros separadas 12 centímetros en el otro extremo. Todo un alarde de tecnología vamos...
> 
> Os creeis cualquier cosa que se escriba en internet, solo con que os excite os basta.



Ya vemos que la trigonometría del BUP y usar la calculadora de Windows se te da bien (amén de que la cuerda correspondiente con el cateto contiguo al ángulo no mediría exactamente 100 m), pero, un error equivalente a la diezmilésima parte del conjunto no me parece nada despreciable, serán 12 cm por cada 100 m (a mí me salen 11,63), pero la pirámide mide 146 metros de altura, y la base es ENORME.

No midas en centímetros por 100 metros, miede en porcentaje. Una diezmilésima parte del total, hamijo. Una puta diezmilésima parte de ese monstruo es el error.


----------



## luisfernando (1 Oct 2009)

creo que lo que te hace falta es pasarte por egipto, seguro que cuando vuelvas cambiarás de opinión


----------



## 142857 (1 Oct 2009)

chrysler180 dijo:


> Baalbek no es descorcentante ni te hace pensar en un origen extraño, es simplemente espectacular e increible por su tamaño.
> 
> Las sensaciones que se tienen al pasearse por esos restos vacios de turistas no las he tenido en ningun otro sitio, ojala algun dia la gente pueda contemplarlas con la misma facilidad que ahora se ve el Partenon o el Coliseo... aunque pierdan parte de su encanto.



Bueno, a mi el tamaño me desconcierta, por varias razones:

_¿Por que unas piedras tan grandes para hacer la base? Algunas sobrepasan ampliamente las mil (1000) toneladas de peso, y tomarse esa molestia en tranportarlas a mi me impresiona, cortandolas por la mitad no creo que la obra perdiera en calidad y se habrian ahorrado unos cuantos dolores de cabeza (supongo).

_Y sobre todo ¿Como lo hicieron? A mi no se me ocurre ninguna explicacion convincente, creo que fueron humanos y no los raticulienses (aclaro) pero la forma de transportar esos bloques sin maquinaria y nivelarlos... A mi me desconcierta.


No me extraña que tu que has tenido la suerte de poder pasear entre esas piedras digas que alli se tienen unas sensaciones como en ningun otro sitio, y viendo la historia del templo los griegos y romanos tambien debieron tenerlas, algo habra en ese sitio que a todas las civilizaciones les da por hacer templos gigantescos, o eso creo yo.

Las columnas romanas debian pesar una barbaridad tambien, creo que en ningun otro templo hicieron algo tan grandioso y a semejante escala.


----------



## ideograma (1 Oct 2009)

142857 dijo:


> Bueno, a mi el tamaño me desconcierta, por varias razones:
> 
> _¿Por que unas piedras tan grandes para hacer la base? Algunas sobrepasan ampliamente las mil (1000) toneladas de peso, y tomarse esa molestia en tranportarlas a mi me impresiona, cortandolas por la mitad no creo que la obra perdiera en calidad y se habrian ahorrado unos cuantos dolores de cabeza (supongo).
> 
> ...



Para ser excatos los tres bloques que forman el Thriliton miden 20x4x3 y deben pesar unas 800tn. Fueron talladas, trasnportadas y alzadas desde la cantera que dista un kilómetro aproximadamente.

El bloque que se quedó en la cantera si pesa unos 1.200tn (ese solo fue tallado) Las ruinas del templo romano (no griego) que se levanta encima del thriliton representan el mayor templo jamás construido por los romanos.

Los romanos debieron quedar asombrados con el Thriliton para realizar las labores de construcción del conjunto de templos que les llevo siglos terminar.

Los romanos no se asombraban con cualquier cosa.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

*uep*

RAZONES PARA LA REFLEXION

Recordemos que el peso de las tres piedras del "Triliton" en Baalbek más la "Piedra del Sur", suman aproximadamente 3.600 toneladas, 100 toneladas más que el más pequeño de los dos templos de Ramsés II, lo cual nos pueda dar una idea (si es que queremos y estamos libres de prejuicios) del monumental esfuerzo necesario para cortar, labrar, desplazar y ubicar finalmente estas gigantescas moles que pretenden hacernos creer que fueron desplazadas a base de fuerza bruta por miles de personas que las arrastraban. Un esfuerzo estúpido y un insulto a aquellos hombres, que nos legaron semejantes maravillas, hoy en día no superadas por nuestros ingenieros.

No nos olvidemos por otro lado de las cifras de Abú-Simbel, 1.036 piezas (11.500 toneladas), con algunas de ellas próximas a las 30 toneladas, que necesitaron seis años de trabajos por parte ingenieros y técnicos del siglo XX para ser transportadas. Y ahora marchemos al norte de Egipto, a un lugar inevitable, Gizeh, y más exactamente a la Gran Pirámide, a la mal llamada Pirámide de Keops.

Según los expertos, la gran Pirámide consta al menos de 2,5 millones de piezas, algunas de estas alcanzan fácilmente 40 toneladas.

Estos mismos expertos aseguran sin vacilación que, varios miles de obreros trabajando unos 20 años habrían finalizado la obra, para lo cual hubieran necesitado colocar 125.000 bloques de piedra al año como media.

Pongamos que los antiguos constructores hubiesen trabajado los 365 días del año. De la división de los 125.000 bloques y los 365 días, resultan 342 bloques al día cortados, labrados, transportados, levantados y colocados.

Ahora pongamos que en diferentes turnos, se permaneciese trabajando las 24 horas del día, que al dividirlo por los 342 bloques, nos da la cantidad de 14 bloques a la hora.

Toda una maravilla de la ingeniería y más aun si tenemos en cuenta los datos manejados en Abú-Simbel, dónde cerca de 1.000 operarios con la más moderna y sofisticada tecnología del momento lograron remover 300.000 toneladas de roca y trasladar 1.036 bloques con un peso total de 11.500 toneladas, en un periodo de tiempo de seis años.

Si bien las condiciones no son las mismas, no puedo dejar de caer en la tentación de hacer comparaciones, y me refiero claro está a, ¿cuánto tiempo tardaría este mismo grupo de ingenieros y operarios, en desmontar y trasladar la Gran Pirámide a otro lugar de Gizeh?. Por una simple regla de tres, si el desmontar, trasladar orientar y montar de nuevo 1.036 bloques llevó dos años del total de seis del proyecto, entonces, 2.500.000 bloques necesitarían la nada despreciable cifra de 4.826 años. Casi nada, ¿verdad?.

Pero atención, echemos una mano a nuestros operarios del siglo XX, recordemos que son poco más de 900, digamos 1.000 para redondear, y les reforzaremos con 99.000 compañeros más, que harán un total de 100.000 modernos y preparados operarios, y volvamos a hacer otra simple regla de tres.

Si 1.000 operarios tardan 4.826 años en trasladar y montar 2.500.000 bloques, 100.000 tardaran en efectuar la misma operación 482 años. Si fueran el doble de operarios, es decir 200.000, se tardaría 241 años. Y para terminar, si fuesen 400.000 operarios, como aseguran los más alegres arqueólogos los que realizaron la construcción de la Gran Pirámide, organizados en turnos de 100.000 trabajadores cada tres meses, se tardaría 120,5 años, un poquito lejos de la cifra oficial de 20 años que se supone tardó en realizarse la labor de construcción de la última morada del faraón. Visto al revés, si 900 operarios son necesarios para mover 1.036 bloques, para mover entonces 2.500.000 de bloques en el mismo tiempo, harían falta 2.171.814 operarios.

Sin entrar en la discusión, de cómo, y con qué herramientas se realizó la obra, sólo quiero recordar que el material del que disponían los antiguos egipcios, en poco se parecía al que fue utilizado en Abú-Simbel.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Ingenieros de lo Imposible


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> No midas en centímetros por 100 metros, miede en porcentaje. Una diezmilésima parte del total, hamijo. Una puta diezmilésima parte de ese monstruo es el error.



Lo fácil que es de llevar a cabo para ti no cuenta. El que baste con una puta cuerda y la palma de una mano para conseguir esa monstruosa precisión es irrelevante... tuvieron que usar cañones láser de neutrinos porque tu fe en extraterrestres lo vale.

Que friki! Quitate de una vez esas ridículas anteojeras, joder! no tienes cura.

Cuando un pigmeo apunta la flecha de su arco a un gorrión que está a 40 metros obtiene un alineamiento de precisión igual al que dices que tienen las pirámides... toma tecnología extraterrestre de los huevos!



luisfernando dijo:


> creo que lo que te hace falta es pasarte por egipto, seguro que cuando vuelvas cambiarás de opinión



Pásate por Filipinas y después di que los Ganimedianos no comen paella...


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

Catedral Reptiliana






Reptiliano responsable


----------



## Otrohipotecadomas (2 Oct 2009)

¿Existe alguna documentación egípcia sobre la construcción de las pirámides?
Sé que hay algo sobre cómo arrastraban las estatuas, pero no he visto nada de pirámides.

Hace algún tiempo leí que no había nada, que los egípcios documentaban todo lo que hacían, pero que de un evento tan grandioso como la construcción de la pirámide no había absolutamente nada, lo que daba a entender que no las costruyeron ellos, sino que ya estaban ahí.

Por otro lado, ¿cúantas teorías de "expertos" hay para explicar la construcción de las pirámides? Creo que bastantes, y todas equivocadas, o al menos todas menos una, si es que alguna acertó.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Otrohipotecadomas dijo:


> Hace algún tiempo leí que no había nada, que los egípcios documentaban todo lo que hacían, pero que de un evento tan grandioso como la construcción de la pirámide no había absolutamente nada, lo que daba a entender que no las costruyeron ellos, sino que ya estaban ahí.



Es posible, pero cambia realmente poco que las construyesen unos u otros. 

Quizás lo que esté mal datado sea la civilización egipcia. El instituto de ciencias ruso ha puesto en jaque todos los metodos usuales de datación (básicamente usamos para la época clásica las fechas que la Iglesia consideró buenas en el s. X). Proponen - en partucular el matemático Anatoly Fomenko y su equipo - que el Egipto clásico es medieval.


----------



## sido (2 Oct 2009)

buenas noches a todos.
viendo el documental y vuestras opiniones , mi opinión (puede ser una burrada)
es que la construyeron empezando por la cima , es decir empezaron a construirla poniendo lo primero el techo a ras de tierra , después iban cavando y colocaban las siguientes losas de bajo así continuamente . de esa forma las iban haciendo con el menor esfuerzo.
si alguno piensa que es una burrada lo siento
un saludo


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es posible, pero cambia realmente poco que las construyesen unos u otros.
> 
> Quizás lo que esté mal datado sea la civilización egipcia. El *instituto de ciencias ruso* ha puesto en jaque todos los metodos usuales de datación (básicamente usamos para la época clásica las fechas que la Iglesia consideró buenas en el s. X). Proponen - en partucular el matemático Anatoly Fomenko y su equipo - que el Egipto clásico es medieval.



Curioso, segun la wikipedia su trabajo se considera pseudociencia por la mayoria de sus colegas. 



> His historical books include Empirico-statistical Analysis of Narrative Material and Its Applications and History: Fiction or Science?. Most Russian scientists considered Fomenko's historical works to be pseudoscientific.



Dicha afirmacion hace referencia a este link de la *academia rusa de las ciencias*;

Google Translate


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Curioso, segun la wikipedia su trabajo se considera pseudociencia por la mayoria de sus colegas.



Cuidado con lo que afirmas... los historiadores no son sus colegas. Foenko es un matemático, no trabaja solo (es un equipo) y en la parte matemática sus colegas tienen poco que reprochar. Si hay algún fallo habrá que buscarlo en su modelización de los datos y en las interpretaciones de los resultados. Por desgracia lo que es pseudociencia es precisamente la historia.

Es normal la resistencia, para los historiadores - aunque sean rusos - su teoría significaría que todo lo que aprendieron durante años de carrera no sirve para nada. Fomenko, de tener razón, les convertiría a todos en literatos


----------



## Arqus (2 Oct 2009)

Es bastante difícil creer que las tres grandes pirámides las construyeran los egipcios si tenemos en cuenta que eran muy dados a llenar las paredes de jeroglíficos en todas sus construcciones, y en cambio en esas tres grandes pirámides no hay ni uno solo.

Aunque claro, si la gente sigue creyendo que las pirámides eran tumbas a pesar de que jamás se ha encontrado en ellas momia alguna ni evidencias de que fueran saqueadas (a ver quien es el gilipoyas que despues de saquear una tumba vuelve a poner la losa de varias toneladas en su sitio), es capaz de creer cualquier cosa con tal de no pensar.


----------



## willbeend (2 Oct 2009)

Mira dejate de ostias hombre!
Los vascos hacemos construir piramides a nuestros txetxes en las guraderias! 

A golpe de mazeta oiga!


----------



## Otrohipotecadomas (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es posible, pero cambia realmente poco que las construyesen unos u otros.



Hombre, significaría que antes de los egípcios que conocemos había otros de los que no tenemos casi nada de información.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Cuidado con lo que afirmas... los historiadores no son sus colegas. Foenko es un matemático, no trabaja solo (es un equipo) y en la parte matemática sus colegas tienen poco que reprochar. Si hay algún fallo habrá que buscarlo en su modelización de los datos y en las interpretaciones de los resultados. Por desgracia lo que es pseudociencia es precisamente la historia.



Ojo! Yo solo digo que si el "instituto de ciencias ruso" que tu menciones, y la "academia rusa de las ciencias" del enlace que he puesto, son la misma cosa (e imagino que lo son),... pues... como que lo de que decias no es correcto del todo; Fomenko dira tal, pero el instituto de ciencias ruso no parece estar muy deacuerdo.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es normal la resistencia, para los historiadores - aunque sean rusos - su teoría significaría que todo lo que aprendieron durante años de carrera no sirve para nada. Fomenko, de tener razón, les convertiría a todos en literatos



Efectivamente, si Fomenko tiene razon, gran parte del castillo que se han montado los historiadores se iria a tomar por culo.

Pero creo que es importante recalcar lo de, *si tiene razon*. Y viendo que por ahi lo califican de pseudociencia, pues como que no pinta muy bien la cosa...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pero creo que es importante recalcar lo de, *si tiene razon*. Y viendo que por ahi lo califican de pseudociencia, pues como que no pinta muy bien la cosa...



Todas las teorias nuevas pasaron por lo mismo, a ver si piensas que el "establishment" se va a dejar desentronar asi como así.

No estoy en posición de atacar las conclusiones de Fomenko al que me he molestado en leer. Pero una cosa es innegable: la datación de la historia clásica en vigor se debe a la Iglesia del s. X - fuente interesada donde las haya - y no se ha revisado desde entonces. Si Fomenko te merece poca credibilidad pues seguid creyendo a los papas de Roma, pero a mi me inspiran mas confianza las matemáticas, ¿qué le voy a hacer? Los métodos de Fomenko por lo menos son transparentes.


----------



## Nar-- (2 Oct 2009)

Immortal (Ad Vitam) (2004) - FilmAffinity

TITULO ORIGINAL Immortel (ad vitam) 
AÑO 2004 

DURACIÓN 102 min. Trailers/Vídeos 

PAÍS 

DIRECTOR Enki Bilal 
GUIÓN Enki Bilal, Serge Lehman 
MÚSICA Sigur Rós, Goran Vejvoda 
FOTOGRAFÍA Pascal Gennesseaux 
REPARTO Linda Hardy, Thomas Kretschmann, Charlotte Rampling, Frédéric Pierrot, Thomas M. Pollard, Yann Collette, Derrick Brenner, Olivier Achard, Jerry Di Giacomo, Corinne Jaber, Thierry René 
PRODUCTORA Coproducción Francia-Italia-Reino Unido 







<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/DIBW97Z61c19d85beaa7adeda34404d388616d11"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/DIBW97Z61c19d85beaa7adeda34404d388616d11" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="480"></embed></object>

MEGAVIDEO - I'm watching it


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

No hablo de piramides... Como co... se transporta un pedrolo de 1200 toneladas? , 30.000 hombres con cuerdas ( calculo...) y en un terreno plano y sin baches. 10.000 con troncos u otras ruedas...

Se me hace dificil ...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Para los amantes de los extraterrestres que tanto habeis sufrido hoy, os traigo un regalito de consolación antes de que os vayais a dormir,

Se trata del análisis del cráneo conocido como "Niño de las Estrellas" procedente del México precolombino y de las sorpresas que contiene:

Is the Starchild an alien-human hybrid or a hoax?

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EynQ5EEf7IM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EynQ5EEf7IM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



Azrael_II dijo:


> No hablo de piramides... Como co... se transporta un pedrolo de 1200 toneladas? , 30.000 hombres con cuerdas ( calculo...) y en un terreno plano y sin baches. 10.000 con troncos u otras ruedas...
> 
> Se me hace dificil ...



Ya está todo dicho, Azrael, esos "bloques" en realidad son una variedad de hormigón que se ha reproducido con experimentos. Solo habia que transportar cubos de arena y cal! 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/znQk_yBHre4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/znQk_yBHre4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Todas las teorias nuevas pasaron por lo mismo, a ver si piensas que el "establishment" se va a dejar desentronar asi como así.



Hombre, eso esta claro, y aunque no lo parezca, *es saludable que asi sea*. No hay problema ya que se suele solucionar tirando de evidencias. 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No estoy en posición de atacar las conclusiones de Fomenko al que me he molestado en leer. Pero una cosa es innegable: la datación de la historia clásica en vigor se debe a la Iglesia del s. X - fuente interesada donde las haya - y no se ha revisado desde entonces.



Yo solo pretendia aclarar que Fomenko no cuenta con el respaldo institucional oficial ruso que dabas a entender. Nada mas. 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si Fomenko te merece poca credibilidad pues seguid creyendo a los papas de Roma, pero *a mi me inspiran mas confianza las matemáticas*, ¿qué le voy a hacer? Los métodos de Fomenko por lo menos son transparentes.



Pues me alegro por ti. Yo me fio mas de los imperfectos metodos de datación radiométrica, que de unas correlaciones sesgadas y su interpertracion por parte de un reducido grupo de matematicos conspiranoicos.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Perfecto... pero no creeras la patraña de la nueva cronologia?? la que acorta brutalmente la historia del hombre


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pues me alegro por ti. Yo me fio mas de los imperfectos metodos de datación radiométrica



Son tan imperfectos que necesitan de una referencia.... la cual si es muy anterior al s. X solo puede ser datada previamente por el método papal  No existen métodos de datación absolutos, ¿pero que sabrás tu de eso eh?



Azrael_II dijo:


> Perfecto... pero no creeras la patraña de la nueva cronologia?? la que acorta brutalmente la historia del hombre



La historia como narración escrita, se entiende. ¿No la confundirás con los creacionistas?

Poca gente se da cuenta de que apenas nos han llegado documentos escritos anteriores a la época medieval. Todo lo clásico nos ha llegado "de segunda mano" y por caminos diferentes. Por esto es lógico esperar que muchas narraciones que parecen distintas y que se atribuyen e épocas diferentes tienen en realidad como base los mismos hechos y los mismos protagonistas.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Para los amantes de los extraterrestres que tanto habeis sufrido hoy, os traigo un regalito de consolación antes de que os vayais a dormir,
> 
> Se trata del análisis del cráneo conocido como "Niño de las Estrellas" procedente del México precolombino y de las sorpresas que contiene:
> 
> ...



No te quiero desilusionar, pero es casi totalmente imposible.

Esa especie de "hormigon" es una especie de "marés". Esa p.. mierda que se ve en el video no aguanta ni 2 años, se hará polvo a una velocidad increible.

Suponiendo que ese "mares artificial" aguantara 4.000 años o segun las teorias de los de la nueva cronologia 1000 años, si hay 2.500.000 de pedrolos en la gran piramide quizas habrian tardado en construilar unos 5.000 años usando esa técnica.

El mares es caro y muy apreciado, más que nada porque dura mas de 200 años, apesar de ser arenoso y que se debilita. Si fuera tan facil fabricarlo, las canteras de mares hubieran cerrado hace siglos.

Por tanto, ninguna de las posibles soluciones tiene sentido.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> No te quiero desilusionar, pero es casi totalmente imposible.



Piensa lo que quieras, pero los bloques están ahí. Igualitos que los de Egipto. Tu mismo puedes conseguir los materiales y comprobar si es factible o no. La ciencia experimental es así de cruel, lo siento!



Azrael_II dijo:


> si hay 2.500.000 de pedrolos en la gran piramide quizas habrian tardado en construilar unos 5.000 años usando esa técnica.



Este grupito de franceses (10 personas) se han pulido 3 en cuatro horas. Un equipo de 10 obreros tardaría 380 años, 400 obreros 38 años, 4.000 obreros apenas 4 años.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Son tan imperfectos que necesitan de una referencia.... la cual si es muy anterior al s. X solo puede ser datada previamente por el método papal  No existen métodos de datación absolutos, ¿pero que sabrás tu de eso eh?



Ya he dicho que son metodos imperfectos :o

Por muy criticable que sea la datación radiométrica, y muy discutible que sean las fechas de ciertos eventos historicos, eso no hace mas real o sostenible las especulaciones Fumenkianas


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Si esa mierda que se ve en el video agunta 4000 años, mañana mismo me monto un negocio y vendo estas pedrolas para fabricar tochos a buen precio. Mi existo esta garanitzado. Es mas falso que un duro de madera, aunque me ha dado una idea que nunca habia pensado... Pero así como se ve el video es imposible.

con lo matematico que eres y lo sensato en algunos temas, como te han metido este owned de arena y cal?


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Piensa lo que quieras, pero los bloques están ahí. Igualitos que los de Egipto. Tu mismo puedes conseguir los materiales y comprobar si es factible o no. La ciencia experimental es así de cruel, lo siento!



Lo siento reputin no es verdad por las razones que te he puesto.

La piramide se hubiera acabado 5.000 años

Todas las canteras de mares habrian cerrado hace siglos.

Los constructores de tochos usarian esta nueva tecnica.

Eso no aguanta ni dos años.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Vaya tela sr Putin , vaya tela...

Piensa con lógica


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Por muy criticable que sea la datación radiométrica, y muy discutible que sean las fechas de ciertos eventos historicos, eso no hace mas real o sostenible las especulaciones Fumenkianas



Pero alma de cántaro, si el método radiométrico solo tiene como referencia una datación eclesiástica se convierte una extensión del brazo del Papa! 

Que postura tan inteligente la tuya, creer en lo que diga un datador Papal de bolsillo.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Piensa lo que quieras, pero los bloques están ahí. Igualitos que los de Egipto. Tu mismo puedes conseguir los materiales y comprobar si es factible o no. La ciencia experimental es así de cruel, lo siento!
> 
> 
> 
> Este grupito de franceses (10 personas) se han pulido 3 en cuatro horas. Un equipo de 10 obreros tardaría 380 años, 400 obreros 38 años, 4.000 obreros apenas 4 años.



Me voy a dormir...

Si ahora resulta que en 4 años listo xD


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Me has dejado como los bloques ( de "piedra")...

Si esa mega bazofia aguanta 4.000 años, no tiene ningun sentido ninguna construccion de la humanidad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Vaya tela sr Putin , vaya tela...
> 
> Piensa con lógica



Se ve que no sabes cuantas pirámides de ladrillo hay en pie en Egipto hoy en dia. 

A lo mejor piensas que el viento se come mas de 2 millones de toneladas de hormigón en 40 siglos. Vete a rascar un bunquer de la 2a guerra mundial a ver si ha cedido algo en 60 años y extrapola.



Azrael_II dijo:


> Me has dejado como los bloques ( de "piedra")...
> 
> Si esa mega bazofia aguanta 4.000 años, no tiene ningun sentido ninguna construccion de la humanidad.



Es lo que tiene idolatrar una pirámide por su tamaño cuando en realidad es una gran cagada. Precisamente tiene forma de pirámide para no sobrecargar la base y no se haga trizas bajo su propio peso. No es mas que un montículo artificial, pero de hormigón en vez de tierra. Nos han llegado montículos de tierra de la prehistoria, eso si que es construcción


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero alma de cántaro, si el método radiométrico solo tiene como referencia una datación eclesiástica se convierte una extensión del brazo del Papa!
> 
> Que postura tan inteligente la tuya, creer en lo que diga un datador Papal de bolsillo.



Insiste todo lo que quieras con la misma cantinela... yo ya he aclarado lo que queria aclarar (la falta de soporte a Fumenko por parte de las instituciones cientificas rusas).

Si quieres creerte lo que dice Fumenko, tu mismo. No voy a ser yo quien se moleste en convencerte de lo contrario.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

POR LOS CLAVOS DE CRISTO !!

No pongo en duda las cualidades del hormigon. Pero NO PUEDES comparar el aguante de una construccion de piedra, con el de hormigon . Las construcciones de piedra aunque sean de piedra arenosa aguantan perfectamente 500 años. Un bunquito no agunata eso ni de lejos...

Y despues esta la bazofia del video, original si, pero autentica m.. 

No hace falta que el viento la erorione, se colapsaria al cabo de poco tiempo...

USa la logica ...

Sino, enserio tenemos un buen negocio para la proxima burbuja inmobiliaria


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Si quieres creerte lo que dice Fumenko



El truco consiste en ponerle un nombre insultante a las personas mas inteligentes que tú y cuyo trabajo no entiendes. Así es como el necio se pone las medallas que la sociedad le niega.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> . Pero NO PUEDES comparar el aguante de una construccion de piedra, con el de hormigon



¿Y que? las pirámides son de hormigón. Hazte una de piedra para ti si quieres.

Pensáis que los egipcios usaban rayos láser y levitación pero no os cabe en la cabeza que conociesen el hormigón. Demencial!


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El truco consiste en ponerle un nombre insultante a las personas mas inteligentes que tú y cuyo trabajo no entiendes. Así es como el necio se pone las medallas que la sociedad le niega.



Argumentum ad verecundiam - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ademas, yo solo me he hecho eco de lo que dice la wikipedia. No soy yo quien lo ha calificado de pseudocientifico y de conspiranoico. Han sido un monton de tipos mas inteligentes que tu y cuyo trabajo no entiendes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Ademas, yo solo me he hecho eco de lo que dice la wikipedia.



Lo que demuestra tu falta de criterio propio al tomar por bueno un artículo de opinión.



spamrakuen dijo:


> No soy yo quien lo ha calificado de pseudocientifico y de conspiranoico.



Pero eres el imbécil que se lo ha creido sin saber siquiera de que va su método. Eso es fe. Y encima le cambias el nombre por un insulto infantiloide para demostrar tu gilipollismo integral.

Spamakuen, eres tan repelente como siempre. En eso por lo menos eres consecuente.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo que demuestra tu falta de criterio propio por tomar por bueno un artículo de opinión.



Y ahora un Ad Hominem... Lo que demuestra que te encantan las falacias 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero eres el imbécil que se lo ha creido sin saber siquiera de que va su método.



Otro ad hominem, vamos bien 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y encima le cambias el nombre por un insulto infantiloide para demostrar tu gilipollismo integral.



Si digo fisica Newtoniana estoy descalificando a Newton?



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Spamakuen, eres tan repelente como siempre. En eso si que eres consecuente.



Uiii... me ha llamado repelente! :

Creo que me voy a llorar a un rincon


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Efectivamente spamakuen, eres tan listo que te has dado cuenta - tras consultarlo en la Wikipedia - de que al insultar a Fomenko te estabas insultando a ti. Totally RETARDED.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Efectivamente spamakuen, eres tan listo que te has dado cuenta - tras consultarlo en la Wikipedia - de que te estoy insultando a ti. Totally RETARDED.



Si me dieran un leuro por cada vez que me has insultado... 

Pero te lo perdono, porque me lo paso chachi-piruli-guay "debunkeandote"


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Si me dieran un leuro por cada vez que me has insultado...
> 
> Pero te lo perdono, porque me lo paso chachi-piruli-guay "debunkeandote"



¿Que le pasó a tu traductor automático? ¿está sufriendo interferencias de tu datador papal?

Procura no enchufar todas tus ortopedias mentales al mismo tiempo 

debunkepppffffrrrr...


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Yo no creo en las teorias laser ni precision milimetrica.

La teoria del hormigon , nunca la habia pensado, me gusta, es mas simple de lo que parecia y tiene su lógica... Pero es una teoria y los "peros" superan a la lógica.

Te has quedado embobado por un video del youtube en donde un tipo rodeado de frikis hacen una especie de bloque parecido a los de la gran piramide... GUUUUAUUUUUUU

Primer pero... El bloque se parece a los de la gran piramide ahora, recien hecho, mientras que los de la piramide tiene miles de años.

La presion que se ha ejercido es de arriba a bajo, para que los bloques tuvieran una consistencia "interesante" tambien tendrian que hacer presion por los lados y no poner un simple molde de madera.

Esa masa arenosa probablemente... Que ni aguantaria miles de kilos encima suya, ni porsupuesto miles de años... Por qué?

diselo a los hombres que trabajan en esta cantera de marés







Seguramente se ririan de ti, que te crees que no lo habran pensado antes? durante centenares de años sus padres , abuelos, bisabuelos y ellos mismos han estado haciendo el gilipollas cortando piedra como negros, cuando existia una piedra de hormigon, hecha por frikis que es capaz de aguantar toneladas de presion y aguantar miles de años... Pero que tontos que deben de ser no? además mucho mas barata... Su negocio se ha acabado, cuando vean el video del youtube, se echaran a llorar, todo habrá acabado. La construccion ya no será lo mismo...

Mira a estos señores de salamanca tambien les puedes explicar tu teoria







Las casas de hoy en dia no se hacen de piedra porque es CARISIMO, si el Pocero y compañia hubieran visto el video de youtube es probable que todos hubieramos ganado mucho, sobre todo los Pepitos


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Seguramente se ririan de ti, que te crees que no lo habran pensado antes? durante centenares de años sus padres , abuelos, bisabuelos y ellos mismos han estado haciendo el gilipollas cortando piedra como negros, cuando existia una piedra de hormigon, hecha por frikis que es capaz de aguantar toneladas de presion y aguantar miles de años... Pero que tontos que deben de ser no? además mucho mas barata... Su negocio se ha acabado, cuando vean el video del youtube, se echaran a llorar, todo habrá acabado. La construccion ya no será lo mismo...



Jajaja pobre hombre, le han roto los esquemas!!! 

Fíjate que inventar el prefabricao, ande va a parar, hijosdeputa egipcios!!!

Azrael, se sabe que son prefabricadas principalmente porque se han encontrado restos humanos dentro de las piedras (pelos y tal).


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

*..*

Que yo sepa los restos "Humanos" se han encontrado en una o dos rocas. Nadie niega que alguna sea prefabricada, pero todas? xD

Es que es delirante, para que la gente se gasta millonadas en haer caserones con roca , si se puede hacer a los egipccio, sale mucho mas barato y dura 4.000 años.

En serio, cualquier albañil( ALBAÑIL no persona qe trabaja en la construccion) que haya trabajado con piedra se reiria de vosotros.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

¿ Por qué sigue habiendo canteras de piedra?, un dos tres, responda otra vez


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> La presion que se ha ejercido es de arriba a bajo, para que los bloques tuvieran una consistencia "interesante" tambien tendrian que hacer presion por los lados y no poner un simple molde de madera.



IGNORANTE.

Un fluido ejerce presión en el contenedor con igual magnitud hacia todos los lados. Líquido - Wikipedia

Esto quiere decir que si aplicas "de arriba abajo" 10 pascales también se ejerecen 10 pascales "por los lados" del molde de madera (acción y reacción).

Por eso si aplicas suficiente presión por arriba el molde acabaría reventando.

No vengo a dar clases de física elemental a paletos sin escolarización. Paletos que se permiten insultar a un equipo de científicos llamándoles "un tipo rodeado de frikis". El único de la familia Monster entre nosotros eres tú.



Azrael_II dijo:


> Que yo sepa los restos "Humanos" se han encontrado en una o dos rocas. Nadie niega que alguna sea prefabricada, pero todas? xD



¿Por qué unas si y otras no? Te ha pillao la vaca, paleto! 



Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿ Por qué sigue habiendo canteras de piedra?, un dos tres, responda otra vez



Para hacer estatuas de piedra. Eso si que está documentado en los grabados egipcios, las pirámides no.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

*..*

Te van a banear por insultar xD

En esos maderos dudo que puedas aplicar muchos pascales de presion sin que cedan...

Pero sigues consultando el yotube y la wiki no piensas con lógica, si fuera tan facil fabricar rocas de calidad hubieran cerrados las canteras de piedra hace miles de años.
Venga buscalo en la wiki a ver is encuentras algo.

Esas piedruchas que pones en el video de yotube solo consiguen tener una aparienia a las piedras de la piramide.


----------



## JyQ (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> 1/15 de grado son 1,2 miliradianes, o sea, el ángulo formado por dos cuerdas de 100 metros separadas 12 centímetros en el otro extremo. Todo un alarde de tecnología vamos...
> 
> Os creeis cualquier cosa que se escriba en internet, solo con que os excite os basta.



Excacto, este es un error perfectamente humano de hace 4000 años, si fuese extraterrestre, ese error sería imperdonable para unos seres capaces de teletrasportarse -o viajar linealmente- miles o millones de años luz. 

Que manía de decir que los humanos de hace 4000 años eran subnormales profundos incapaces de montar nada. Una de dos, o se hace bien o se hunde. Punto.

y para qué voy a seguir leyendo el hilo...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

JyQ dijo:


> Que manía de decir que los humanos de hace 4000 años eran subnormales profundos incapaces de montar nada. Una de dos, o se hace bien o se hunde. Punto.
> 
> y para qué voy a seguir leyendo el hilo...



La estulticia humana si que es de proporciones astronómicas. Yo también lo dejo.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Te van a banear por insultar xD
> 
> En esos maderos dudo que puedas aplicar muchos pascales de presion sin que cedan...
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver bocachancleta:

Uno de los grandes misterios de las pírámides siempre ha sido el origen de las piedras porque allí no había, y porque no se encontraba la forma con la que hubieran podido transportartantísimas piedras desde largas distancias (alguna teorías decían que por el río). Vete a la biblioteca y coge algun libro de verdad y no esas mierdas de webs de raticulín que lees, cojones.

Pero claro molaría más que las colocaran los marcianos mediante levitación magnética. Eso de hacer hormigón es demasiado mundano.


----------



## ideograma (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo que demuestra tu falta de criterio propio al tomar por bueno un artículo de opinión.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin, unos colaboradores de Davidovits han encontrado unas bragas dentro de un bloque de caliza de la Gran Pirámide. El tipo de tejido de algodón se ha datado en la edad media.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Putin, unos colaboradores de Davidovits han encontrado unas bragas dentro de un bloque de caliza de la Gran Pirámide. El tipo de tejido de algodón se ha datado en la edad media.



Desde que sitio más raro para perder unas bragas. Me suena a excusas de una becaria cachonda trabajando en las excavaciones. 

A si que o estan mal datadas, o no había tales bragas.


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

¿En qué se sustenta eso de la Nueva Cronología?

¿Dónde queda la sucesión de reyes de España, por ejemplo? O de todos los países, vaya.

Según el Fomenko este, al parecer, en el siglo 15 todo el mundo estaba sometido al Khan, que resulta ser ruso. Y hasta el siglo XVII no se habrían declarado independientes los países europeos.

¿Felipe II o Carlos I, pasan a ser súbditos de un rey ruso? ¿Pero qué es esto xD?

¿Y por qué no se dice nada de eso en la cronología de ningún país? Todos hacen referencia a los reyes de los otros países, pero resulta que nadie habla de esas historias del superimperio ruso.

Esta me parece la conspiración más absurda de todas las que he leído. Superando a los chemtrails.

El foro este ta lleno de sorpresas xD.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> ¿En qué se sustenta eso de la Nueva Cronología?



En el análisis matemático de la correlación entre textos históricos de fuentes diversas.

El método es capaz de encontrar isomorfismos entre narraciones. El grado de correlación puede ser indicio de que varias narraciones, aunque datadas en fechas diferentes por los papas, se refieren en realidad a un mismo evento.

Uno de los ejemplos de correlación mas impresionantes es el que se da entre la narrativa de Platón clásico y los "neoplatónicos" Plotino y Pletho (nótese la similitud de sus nombres), que podrían ser la misma persona con tres fechas papales diferentes. Tanto el Platón clásico como el Pletho del s. XI escribieron su "Utopía"  

Curiosamente el platonismo clásico revivió dos veces en la historia oficial como "neoplatonismo" con intervalos en los que desapareció por completo. El trabajo de Fomenko puede indicar que se debe en realidad a un mismo autor medieval. 

Ten en cuenta que ningún texto clásico original ha sobrevivido, y que los escritos que nos han llegado son "de segunda mano" redactados por fuentes diversas en la época medieval. Los anacronismos son la regla y no la excepción en los textos medievales. Es más, van apareciendo indicios que que la duplicidad entre el "Renacimiento" y la "antigüedad" clásica no es mas que un anacronismo. 

Yo lo veo como un instrumento de datación mas, muy útil para detectar duplicados y fraudes. Igual que otros métodos de análisis los resultados están sujetos a error e interpretación, pero el fundamento matemático es sólido e impecable.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Entonces lo que Herodoto estuvo visitando que eran, espejismos del desierto?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Entonces lo que Herodoto estuvo visitando que eran, espejismos del desierto?



Antes de plantear a esa duda tan razonable deberías averiguar quién le puso fecha a Herodoto y como. Te dará una pista sobre lo que estuvo viendo.

El análisis de Fomenko sugiere que Herodoto es un autor heterogéneo, una compilación de al menos tres textos de autores diferentes. No es una sorpresa, los historiadores ya sospechaban que su "Historia" tenía mas de un autor.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Todas las teorias nuevas pasaron por lo mismo, a ver si piensas que el "establishment" se va a dejar desentronar asi como así.
> 
> No estoy en posición de atacar las conclusiones de Fomenko al que me he molestado en leer. Pero una cosa es innegable: la datación de la historia clásica en vigor se debe a la Iglesia del s. X - fuente interesada donde las haya - y no se ha revisado desde entonces. Si Fomenko te merece poca credibilidad pues seguid creyendo a los papas de Roma, pero a mi me inspiran mas confianza las matemáticas, ¿qué le voy a hacer? Los métodos de Fomenko por lo menos son transparentes.



O sea, me estás llamando friki por DUDAR fundadamente que las pirámides fueran levantadas por los egipcios (Azrael te ha hecho un bocachancla bastante interesante comparando con Abú Simbel), y ahora tú pones en duda TODO el resto de la historiografía ofical?


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> O sea, me estás llamando friki por DUDAR fundadamente que las pirámides fueran levantadas por los egipcios (Azrael te ha hecho un bocachancla bastante interesante comparando con Abú Simbel), y ahora tú pones en duda TODO el resto de la historiografía ofical?



Es que es un outsider de los buenos.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Son tan imperfectos que necesitan de una referencia.... la cual si es muy anterior al s. X solo puede ser datada previamente por el método papal  No existen métodos de datación absolutos, ¿pero que sabrás tu de eso eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿O sea me estás contando que unos rusos dicen por ahí que el Imperio Romano no existió y que Babilonia y Egipto eran la misma civilización?  No caben más smiles........................


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En el análisis matemático de la correlación entre textos históricos de fuentes diversas.
> 
> El método es capaz de encontrar isomorfismos entre narraciones. El grado de correlación puede ser indicio de que varias narraciones, aunque datadas en fechas diferentes por los papas, se refieren en realidad a un mismo evento.



Esto me suena al código secreto de la Biblia, menudo fraude... 

Y me llama friki el mamón .


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> pones en duda TODO el resto de la historiografía ofical?



¿Intentas equiparar la física con la historia? no seas bufón, por favor. 

Una es ciencia exacta y falsable mientras que la historia es literatura escrita por políticos, papas y lameculos del bando vencedor. El que no se la tome con escepticismo y abundantes granos de sal es directamente GILIPOLLAS...

Lo que tu llamas "historiografía ofical" es un bodrio medieval escrito por la Iglesia del s. X, y no se ha revisado desde entonces. Manda cojones lo que avanza la "ciencia" de la historia eh? :

No es de extrañar que Fomenko use la física para darles a los historiadores unos buenos azotes en el culete y ponerles donde les corresponde, y que éstos respondan a su vez con pataletas 

Bueno, el que se lo pueda permitir sabrá aprovechar la diversión y la ironía de los libros de Fomenko, de los cuales me he molestado en traduciros un pequeño fragmento para abrir boca:

Empirico-statistical Analysis of Narrative Material and Its Applications to Historical Dating

(Platón, Plotino y Pletho, tres biografías idénticas y tres dataciones diferentes para un mismo señor)

La versión oficial de la historia dice que Pletho revivió el Platonismo antiguo. Los manuscritos de Platón aparecieron "del olvido" precisamente en la época de Pletho (s. XV). 

Pletho organizó la conocida Academia Plethónica de Florencia (Italia), un análogo exacto de la Academia Platónica antigua. Fue el autor de la famosa "Utopía" (tanto él como Platón escribieron Utopías) y de "Las Leyes" que no nos ha llegado completa. Sin embargo sí se conserva el texto de "Las Leyes" de Platón. Pletho del s. XV también propuso la idea de un "estado ideal" con las mismas características que el propuesto por el Platón clásico.

Pero imitándoles a los dos estuvo Plotino (neoplatonismo del s. III), quien propuso al emperador la fundación de la ciudad de Platonópolis en Campania (otra vez Italia), donde pondría en práctica instituciones plebeyas y aristocráticas "concebidas por Platón". 

El número de duplicados presentes en la cronología tradicional es muy extenso.

Una de las razones de que haya dos versiones de los hechos, una con fecha clásica y otra con medieval se debe al Renacimiento, momento en que todas las ramas de las ciencias y artes que hoy se consideran "arcaicas" (filosofía, pintura, escultura etc.) empezaron a "resurgir". 

Se supone que el arcaico y brillante dioma latino se degradó al principio de la Edad Media hasta convertirse en una lengua ruda y torpe, para milagrosamente empezar a recuperar (y de hecho lo adquirió) su brillo anterior durante el Renacimiento. 

Este "renacer" del latín (y al mismo tiempo del griego) no se dio antes de los ss. VIII o IX. A partir de los ss. X y XI a los trovadores medievales les dió por contar cuentos que los historiadores de hoy en dia dan en llamar "caricaturas de obras clásicas". 

En el s. XI apareció la Historia de Ulises en la cual la muy conocida fábula (atribuida a Homero) se vuelve a contar desde el "punto de vista medieval" (damas, caballeros, torneos etc.), pero manteniendo todos los elementos que mas tarde se considerarían como "intrínsecos" de las narraciones clásicas. También son curiosas las actividades del famoso poeta medieval Homero (Angilberto) que vivió en la corte de Carlomagno en el s. IX....​


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Putin eso es interesantísimo deberías crear un hilo sólo con esto.

(madre de dios, aquí van a faltar tags )


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Putin eso es interesantísimo deberías crear un hilo sólo con esto.



Pídeles antes permiso a tus papás, no sea que se enojen, que el mundo es muy cruel ahí fuera.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *No es de extrañar que Fomenko use la física* para darles a los historiadores unos buenos azotes en el culete y ponerles donde les corresponde, y que éstos respondan a su vez con pataletas



¿mande? ¿la fisica? :


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿mande? ¿la fisica? :



Sí, la física. ¿Por qué?


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En el análisis matemático de la correlación entre textos históricos de fuentes diversas.
> 
> El método es capaz de encontrar isomorfismos entre narraciones. El grado de correlación puede ser indicio de que varias narraciones, aunque datadas en fechas diferentes por los papas, se refieren en realidad a un mismo evento.
> 
> ...



Pero no me has respondido a nada más. ¿Qué pasa con la historia que sí está documentada? 

El Fomenko dice que hasta el siglo XVII las naciones europeas no declararon su independencia de Rusia.

¿Dónde encaja eso en el mundo real?

Ya no estamos hablando de hechos antes de Cristo, con pocas referencias, estamos hablando del Renacimiento. Y aún así dice que no tiene nada que ver con lo que nos han contado.

Es completamente absurdo.

Te pido que me apliques los métodos de Fomenko a la historia de España y me digas en qué la cambia.

¿Los RRCC no existieron? ¿Los moros nunca nos invadieron? ¿No estuvieron ocho siglos? ¿Y entonces la Alhambra y el resto de restos musulmanes?

Es que yo quiero ver a qué lleva esa teoría.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> El Fomenko dice que hasta el siglo XVII las naciones europeas no declararon su independencia de Rusia.
> 
> ¿Dónde encaja eso en el mundo real?



Sin citas concretas no voy a discutir ni elucubrar.

No se si has leido a Fomenko pero me da que no, que te limitas a cacarear lo que otros escriben de él. Un señor con su santos cojones - y su aun mas santo currículum como matemático - no le faltan enemigos. Amenaza a muchos historiadores con el paro 



Folken90 dijo:


> Es que yo quiero ver a qué lleva esa teoría.



Pues ponla en práctica tu mismo. El método de Fomenko es de código abierto y cualquiera con un ordenador y ganas lo puede aplicar.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sí, la física. ¿Por qué?



¿te gusta hacerte el tonto?

Es obvio lo que estoy preguntando; ¿que (coño) tiene que ver las correlaciones de fumenko con la fisica?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿que (coño) tiene que ver las correlaciones de fumenko con la fisica?



Tampoco se quien es el tal fumenko, ¿otro muñeco POKEMON de tu colección infantil?

Asi que solo queda el "coño" ¿No sabes como es físicamente? Pues mas o menos así:


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tampoco se quien es el tal fumenko, ¿otro muñeco POKEMON de tu colección infantil?
> 
> Asi que solo queda el "coño" ¿No sabes como es físicamente? Pues mas o menos así:



Veo que sigues haciendote el tonto.
Obviamente me referia a Fomenko.

¿Y bien? ¿Vas a responder o vas a seguir mareando la perdiz?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Veo que sigues haciendote el tonto.
> Obviamente me referia a Fomenko.
> 
> ¿Y bien? ¿Vas a responder o vas a seguir mareando la perdiz?



Yo me lo hago pero tu das prueba de serlo.

Ejercicio: busque algún modelo físico en la publicación de Fomenko citada por mi y descubra su C.I.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Los que tengan inquietudes matemáticas y se sientan jodidos por la técnica de Fomenko pueden empezar a debunkeppppffffrrrearla por aquí:

_Formalización matemática de la "distancia" entre dos textos históricos X e Y:_


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Sin citas concretas no voy a discutir ni elucubrar.
> 
> No se si has leido a Fomenko pero me da que no, que te limitas a cacarear lo que otros escriben de él. Un señor con su santos cojones - y su aun mas santo currículum como matemático - no le faltan enemigos. Amenaza a muchos historiadores con el paro



Yo te digo lo que pone la Wiki inglesa, que parece que tampoco hay mucho material por ahí acerca de este tema.

Y la web suya ta en ruso, que no conozco.

Aquí

¿Y su método sólo se basa en los textos?
¿Qué hay de la evidencia material de las cosas? ¿cómo le aplicas matemáticas a eso?


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Yo me lo hago pero tu das prueba de serlo.
> 
> Ejercicio: busque algún modelo físico en la publicación de Fomenko citada por mi y descubra su C.I.



Osea, que no hay fisica por ninguna lado. Ok. Ya me lo imaginaba.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> ¿Y su método sólo se basa en los textos?



Uy, no no. Su metodo parte de la fisica cuantica :o


----------



## Glasterthum (2 Oct 2009)

A mí me parece un iluminado, que tiene una idea atractiva, y que a priori podría ser (por qué no), con algunos puntos concretos que luego da que "podrían ser", pero que en su conjunto al final no se sostiene. 

Al principio, pensaba que se había limitado a realizar dataciones y compararlas con textos históricos (lo cual de tener razón sí sería irrefutable), pero luego he visto que se puso a buscar correlaciones en distintos hitos históricos para igualarlos, juntando pedazos a su antojo para cuadrar una historia coherente.

Aquí una revisión crítica a las ideas de Fomenko:

Who Lost the Middle Ages?

Donde dicen cómo Fomenko iguala el imperio de Bizancio con el de los Británicos (o al rey Edgar con el rey Edward, pues "obviamente se parecen").

¿Con qué fin haría todo eso? Con uno nada noble, el del nacionalismo ruso, pretendiendo agenciarse los logros de Inglaterra.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> A mí me parece un iluminado, que tiene una idea atractiva, y que a priori podría ser (por qué no), con algunos puntos concretos que luego da que "podrían ser", pero que en su conjunto al final no se sostiene.
> 
> Al principio, pensaba que se había limitado a realizar dataciones y compararlas con textos históricos (lo cual de tener razón sí sería irrefutable), pero luego he visto que se puso a buscar correlaciones en distintos hitos históricos para igualarlos, juntando pedazos a su antojo para cuadrar una historia coherente.



[ironic on]
Nada, no tienes ni zorra idea. 

Fomenko utiliza las teorias mas modernas de fisica de particulas, y experimentos en el LHC para contrastar sus hipotesis.

EDIT: Algunos incluso dicen que tiene un espectrografo de masas virtual en la cocina, al lado del microondas. Asi puede seguir investigando mientras calienta la leche del desayuno.
[ironic off]


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Fomenko no deja frio a nadie, desata violentas pasiones... carnet de hijoputa! 

Quizás la rabiosa campaña que se está montando en contra suya tenga a "los de siempre" detrás.... veamos, Fomenko dice que la Biblia podría estar relatando hazañas medievales en territorio europeo, destruyendo de un plumazo el mito de Israel : Como se atreve?

La escritura hebrea tiene una curiosa peculiaridad: solo se escriben las consonantes. Así la palabra Burbuja se pondría BRBJ en hebreo y Gijón sería HHN.

Los traductores y exégetas de los textos bíblicos se encontraron con la dificultad de interpretar los nombres de personas y lugares escritos solamente con consonantes. Llevados por el prejuicio de que el Israel bíblico estaba en Medio Oriente, buscaron emparejar aquellas siglas con nombres de localidades medio-orientales.

Sin embargo no tuvieron que irse tanlejos a buscar, las mismas siglas encajan igual de bien con localidades de Italia y del centro de Europa 

Así las hazañas del Deuteronomio no describiría a un imaginario Israel, sino al Lacio mas cercano: 

Empirico-statistical Analysis of ... - Google Books



"El señor nos habló y nos dijo: 'ya habéis permanecido bastante en esta montaña, marchaos ya en dirección a Canaan'"

Los teólogos traducen KNN cono Canaan y lo identifican con el desierto de la costa del Mar Muerto, pero igualmente se puede interpretar como GENUA (KNN en hebreo),

Eel Deuteronomio sigue: "... y al Líbano ... ", los teólogos restauran el hebreo LBN añadiéndole vocales hasta formar Líbano, sin embargo _lebanon_ significa "blanco", al igual que el Mont Blanc (montaña blanca). 

El Deuteronomio sigue: "... hasta el río PRT". Los teólogos restauran PRT con vocales hasta transformarlo en Eufrates : pero no hay que irse tan lejos, un afluente del Danubio, el rio Prut, está detrás del Mont Blanc.

"... A continuación partimos del monte Horeb ... y caminamos por aquel vasto y terrible yermo". De hecho, los Campos Flégreos son una vasta área volcánica y desolada situada cerca del monte Vesubio en Italia.

El Deuteronomio continúa: "... y vagamos durante días por las colinas de Seir ... ", Seir fue dejado sin traducir pero en hebreo significa "diabo", el monte Diableret está cerca del lago de Ginebra. 

Luego, los "hijos de Lot" que se encontraron por el camino (LT) se puden identificar con los Latinos.

"... y cruzaron la garganta del Arnon..." identificable con el rio italiano Arno, 

"...después avanzamos ... hasta Bashan". La ciudad de Bassano todavía existe en Lombardía. 

"... el rey de Basha ... salió a nuestro encuentro en Edrea". La italiana Adria también queda por allí, en el delta del Po. A propósito, el rio Po se enciona en textos romanos (p.e. Procopio) que le llaman Jordán (Eridanus de Propcopio), que también se asemeja al nombre bíblico del Jordán, "hay-yarden". 

"... y capturamos tods sus ciudades...". Ciertamente en la Edad Media existían muchas grandes ciudades en esa región: Verona, padua, Ferrara, Boloña, etc. 

"... desde la garganta de Arnon hasta el monte Hermon (HRMN). Es obvio que HRMN se puede rescatar con vocales como Herman o Germano, o sea, las montañas alemanas....​


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Fomenko no deja frio a nadie, desata violentas pasiones... carnet de hijoputa!



pfff.... y luego soy yo el conspiranoico... 

Anda, vete a comprarte un condensador de fluzo para regalarselo a Fomenko, que le hará falta para su espectrografo de masas virtual.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Lo veis!!! Si al final todo conduce a los putos judíos!!!! Lo salía!!!!


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Lo veis!!! Si al final todo conduce a los putos judíos!!!! Lo salía!!!!



Coñe! Pero si lo dice la fisica, será cierto. ¿no? 
¿O la fisica es ahora antisemita?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Fomenko utiliza las teorias mas modernas de fisica de particulas, y experimentos en el LHC para contrastar sus hipotesis.



vamos a echarle un hueso a este perro no sea que se ahogue en las espumas que le salen de la boca:







Efectivamente, Fomenko utiliza las teorias mas modernas de fisica de particulas tan grandes como... la Luna y el Sol, so mamón 

Con eso ya tienes sitio en el culo para un estanque *particular* con su familia de patos y todo.


----------



## ideograma (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> vamos a echarle un hueso a este perro no sea que se ahogue en las espumas que le salen de la boca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las ruinas de Troya encontraron un manuscrito de Petrarca, estaba en ruso clásico. No se lo podían creer.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Efectivamente, Fomenko utiliza las teorias mas modernas de fisica de particulas tan grandes como... la Luna y el Sol, so mamón



Uiss... si... mira que bien se le da la astronomia;

New Chronology (Fomenko) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Unaccounted astronomical phenomena
> 
> Critics point out that Fomenko's discussion of astronomical phenomena tends to be selective, choosing isolated examples that support the New Chronology and ignoring the large bodies of data that provide statistically supported evidence for the conventional dating. For his dating of the Almagest star catalog, Fomenko arbitrarily selected eight stars from the more than 1000 stars in the catalog, one of which (Arcturus) has a large systematic error. This star has a dominant effect on Fomenko's dating.[48] Statistical analysis using the same method for all "fast" stars points to the antiquity of the Almagest star catalog.[49][50] Rawlins points out further that Fomenko's statistical analysis got the wrong date for the Almagest because he took as constant Earth's obliquity when it is a variable that changes at a very slow, but known, rate.[51]
> 
> Fomenko's studies ignore the abundance of dated astronomical records in cuneiform texts from Mesopotamia. Among these texts is a series of astronomical diaries, which records precise astronomical observations of the Moon and planets, often dated in terms of the reigns of known historical figures extending back to the sixth century BCE. Astronomical retrocalculations for all these moving objects allow us to date these observations, and consequently the rulers' reigns, to within a single day.[52] The observations are sufficiently redundant that only a small portion of them are sufficient to date a text to a unique year in the period 750 BCE to 100 CE. The dates obtained agree with the accepted chronology.[53] In addition, F. R. Stephenson has demonstrated through a systematic study of a large number of Babylonian, Ancient and Medieval European, and Chinese records of eclipse observations that they can be dated consistently with conventional chronology at least as far back as 600 BCE.[54] In contrast to Fomenko's missing centuries, Stephenson's studies of eclipse observations find an accumulated uncertainty in the timing of the rotation of the earth of 420 seconds at 400 BCE, and only 80 seconds at 1000 CE.[55]



Vamos, hace lo mismo que con los textos, es decir, selecciona, manipula e ignora cosas para que todo le cuadre.

pd. ha ganado rio de janeiro!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En las ruinas de Troya encontraron un manuscrito de Petrarca, estaba en ruso clásico. No se lo podían creer.



Ah! el gran Petrarca, el inventor de la leyenda de la Gran Roma antigua que en realidad es una ciudad medieval del s. XIV


----------



## roland_de_gilead (2 Oct 2009)

Coin dijo:


> El documental muestra que las pirámides están construidas con un grado de precisión imposible de lograr para la ciencia actual. Y también muestra que algunas de las piedras fueron perforadas con unos tornos de una dureza y una velocidad imposibles.
> 
> Es decir: si la humanidad del siglo XXI intentara construir una piramide con la precisión con que está construida la pirámide de Keops simplemente no podría porque la tecnología necesaria está muy por delante de todo lo que tenemos.
> 
> ...



Navaja de Occam

_"En igualdad de condiciones la solución más sencilla es probablemente la correcta."_

Creo que más fácil suponer que los egipcios emplearon una cantidad desmedida de recursos y esfuerzos, que pensar que vinieron los marcianos de raticulín a levantar pirámides.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ah! el gran Petrarca, el inventor de la leyenda de la Gran Roma antigua que en realidad es una ciudad medieval del s. XIV



Joder. Y tenían chemtrails?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Uiss... si... mira que bien se le da la astronomia;



Las críticas son de traca, pero viendo de que personajillos proceden - cosa que la Judeopedia convenientemente s ec alla - se cae el alma a los pies. 

Vienen de un tal Efremov, una mediocridad sin renombre alguno y que está escocido con Fomenko porque éste le pisó la datación del Almagest que el comedor de ajos ya lucía en su curriculum de fracasado 

Nunca conoceréis los detalles porque sin saber ruso sois como idiotas a este lado del telón de acero entrándose de lo que pasa en Rusia por el No-Do 

Los que si lo entendéis podeis reiros con las lamentaciones que hace este fracasado en la página 106 de esta publicación:

http://www.ras.ru/FStorage/Download.aspx?id=7f117c9a-ec2d-4c3b-aff3-2fcbaf550cbb


----------



## KinKon (2 Oct 2009)

Sr Putin, se comenta que usted repite cual papagayo todo aquello que lee (o copy-pastea) de fuentes preclaras y sólidas, como Yutuf o Winkipedyah, con tal de ser el alegre campéon del moco throwing championship de turno.

¿Qué hay de cierto en ello?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

KinKon dijo:


> ¿Qué hay de cierto en ello?



¿Usted sabe ruso? ¿No? Pues cómase una polla y lo que le digan, caballero.



Pasapisero dijo:


> Joder. Y tenían chemtrails?



No se sabe, se conoce sin embargo que Psapiserum vivió a costa de sus padres hasta los 40 y mas allá, cuando el historiador se cansó de hacerle seguimiento o se murió


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Joder. Y tenían chemtrails?



xDDD

Creo que ya lo he dicho, pero esta conspiración supera con muchísimo lo que podía esperarme ya en temas de conspiraciones.

Los de la tierra plana y los de la tierra hueca me dejaron : , los de los chemtrails ¡¡:!!, pero estos ya me dejan prácticamente loco xD.


----------



## KinKon (2 Oct 2009)

Yo he venido aquí a preguntarle abiertamente si usted, de la sarta de posts de niñato crecidito y resabido que escribe, usa algo diferente a lo que pone en la InterneC, es decir, su bonito coco a la hora de dárselas de docto. En todo el abanico de temas en los que usted entra, arrampla, insulta (incluso a la inteligencia) y sienta bochornosa cátedra.

Ea.

Pd. ¿Sabe usted ruso? ¿Le sirve de algo? Aaaahhmigo.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

Ay dios mío, dame fuerzas para el camino, me queda tanto por aprender!! No hay día que uno no aprenda algo nuevo, gracias internet!! 

Y aprovecho la ocasión para mandar saludos al pueblo judío que tanto sufre allá en tierra santa.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (2 Oct 2009)

Voy por la página 5, no sé cuando terminaré de leerme todo el hilo.

A los que dicen que los egipcios tenían tecnología superior a la actual:

No sé si conoceis la iglesia que está construyendo un tío a base de basura. Lleva más de 40 años dándole al tarro. Creo que incluso hicieron un anuncio con él.

La Catedral de Don Justo

Con esto podemos ver que a la falta de tecnología se la puede suplir con muchas ganas e ingenio, pero sobretodo con tiempo.

Los egipcios no tenían prisa en terminar la pirámide ya que no habían políticos para hacerse la foto antes de elecciones.

Eso y que tenían los miles de esclavos que hiciesen falta proporcionaron el trabajo necesario.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

KinKon dijo:


> Pd. ¿Sabe usted ruso? ¿Le sirve de algo? Aaaahhmigo.



Para aportar traducciones al foro y follar lo que usted, convidado de piedra a esta fiesta, disfruta con la vista y el puño en los sitios web que mas suele frecuentar


----------



## JMK (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Ay dios mío, dame fuerzas para el camino, me queda tanto por aprender!! No hay día que uno no aprenda algo nuevo, gracias internet!!
> 
> Y aprovecho la ocasión para mandar saludos al pueblo judío que tanto sufre allá en tierra santa.



JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, que cabrito.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

JMK dijo:


> JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, JA, que cabrito.



Es el único forero adulto que ha confesado vivir con los padres. Es todo lo que hay que saber para valorar debidamente a Pasapisero y sn temor a equivocarse.

Spamakuen e Y CAGO??, que completan la trinca de la chupipandi, quedan aun por confesa


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es el único forero adulto que ha confesado vivir con los padres. Es todo lo que hay que saber para valorar debidamente a Pasapisero y sn temor a equivocarse.
> 
> Spamakuen e Y CAGO??, que completan la chupipandi, quedan aun por confesar.



No te metas con mis padres, que te arreo con la gallina!!


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ah! el gran Petrarca, el inventor de la leyenda de la Gran Roma antigua que en realidad es una ciudad medieval del s. XIV



Espero que esto no vaya en serio.

¿Me estás diciendo que en el siglo XIV media Europa era romana? Entre ellos España, porque los restos romanos en la península son muchísimos. En mi ciudad hay unas termas, para empezar.

Y me quieres decir que eso pasó en el siglo XIV.

¿Entonces cuándo estuvimos ocupados por los musulmanes? Porque también hay edificios musulmanes abundantes en la Península.

¿De cuando son las iglesias prerrománicas? ¿Y las catedrales góticas? ¿Me estás diciendo que la Edad Media no existe?


----------



## JMK (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es el único forero adulto que ha confesado vivir con los padres. Es todo lo que hay que saber para valorar debidamente a Pasapisero y sn temor a equivocarse.



A mi en sus movidas personales no me metan.

Yo sólo resalto la ingeniosa salida y el loleo correspondiente.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> No te metas con mis padres, que te arreo con la gallina!!



¿Y en qué consiste la amenaza? ¿Te las follas sin condón antes de lanzarlas?



Folken90 dijo:


> ¿Me estás diciendo que en el siglo XIV media Europa era romana?



Fomenko ha publicado mas de 20.000 páginas, ¿quieres que te las masque? Si te interesa el tema le lees que es lo que he hecho yo. Y si no te lo crees pues pasas y aqui paz y después gloria.


----------



## Deva (2 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> No te metas con mis padres, que te arreo con la gallina!!



Veo que te molan mis fotos.


----------



## JMK (2 Oct 2009)

-¡Ustedes, los judíos, tienen la culpa de todo! ¡Hasta hundieron el Titanic!
-No hoyga, el Titanic lo hundió un iceberg.
-Iceberg, Rosenberg, Goldberg, todos iguales!



Jo, jo, lo vuestro es obsesión.


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Fomenko ha publicado mas de 20.000 páginas, ¿quieres que te las masque? Si te interesa el tema le lees que es lo que he hecho yo. Y si no te lo crees pues pasas y aqui paz y después gloria.



Como comprenderás, no esperarás que me crea que un iluminado matemático va a saber más que nadie de historia, sólo por encontrar textos que se parecen.

Me interesaba el tema hasta que me enteré de que se mete hasta la Edad Media. Siempre he creído que el mundo antiguo, antes de cristo y esas cosas; estaba muy malamente sustentado.

Pero resulta que este hombre quiere reexplicar incluso la europa del siglo XIV, cuyas construcciones están delante de nuestras narices.

Y resulta que tú acabas en el foro defendiendo a este hombre. Yo sólo te pregunto por qué crees que él tiene razón. Qué explicación da a las iglesias prerrománicas de aquí de Asturias si nunca hubo ningún Reino de Asturias.

Y si no hubo reino de Asturias y tampoco Reconquista, cómo surgió el reino de León, cómo el de Castilla, por qué la península no está unificada y Portugal es independiente, cómo se creó España, etc.

Todos esos hechos de nuestra actualidad resulta qué están perfectamente explicados por la historia ortodoxa.

Si pretendes que en el foro nos creamos que lo que dices es cierto, podías dar la explicación alternativa para abrir boca y ver si nos seguimos interesando. Saber cuál es la explicación alternativa. Si no pues que no te choque que se tomen a cachondeo esta teoría que parece pseudociencia a todas luces.


----------



## luisfernando (2 Oct 2009)

dejad de desviar el tema carajo


----------



## Folken90 (2 Oct 2009)

luisfernando dijo:


> dejad de desviar el tema carajo



Creo que seguimos en el tema. Si al final el Fomenko tuviera razón (visto el panorama va a ser que no) y las pirámides tuvieran mil años, la cosa cambia.

Esta teoría sólo es un poco más absurda que la ya absurda de por sí teoría de los aliens. No sé dónde está el problema.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Las críticas son de traca,



Tan de traka que eres incapaz de responderlas 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> pero viendo de que personajillos proceden - cosa que la Judeopedia convenientemente s ec alla - se cae el alma a los pies.



Si, ya sabemos que te han "censurado" "contribuciones" que has hecho a la Wikipedia y eso te tiene amargado, pero con ad hominems hacia la wikipedia o hacia los criticos con Fumenko pierdes el tiempo.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Vienen de un tal Efremov, una mediocridad sin renombre alguno y que está escocido con Fomenko porque éste le pisó la datación del Almagest que el comedor de ajos ya lucía en su curriculum de fracasado



Otra vez;
Argumentum ad verecundiam - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Nunca conoceréis los detalles porque sin saber ruso sois como idiotas a este lado del telón de acero entrándose de lo que pasa en Rusia por el No-Do



Otra falacia mas; de esta desconozco el nombre.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> Como comprenderás, no esperarás que me crea que un iluminado matemático va a saber más que nadie de historia, sólo por encontrar textos que se parecen.



¿Y a mi que me importa lo que creas o dejes de creeer? o mejor dicho, ¿lo que entiendas o dejes de entender? Tus papás no te dedicaron mucha atención, ¿verdad?

Galileo no iba a saber mas que todos los papas, no te jode con el filósofo geyperman éste.



spamrakuen dijo:


> Otra falacia mas; de esta desconozco el nombre.



_ad culum spamarakuen sine vaselinae_



Folken90 dijo:


> Esta teoría sólo es un poco más absurda que la ya absurda de por sí teoría de los aliens. No sé dónde está el problema.



¿Sabes lo que es la falsabilidad, payasete? tu opinión ya la sabemos, y vale menos que el precio de tu culo en el mercado de trata de blancas.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

*..*

Putin no me has dicho nada sobre mi pregunta

¿ Con un poco de arena, cal , agua y un poco de caspa, el Fomenko cpm tu ayuda matematica-wikipedica podrias construir el Taj Mahal en 4 meses?


Por cierto hoy le he enseñado a un albañil el video de las piedras de hormigon superpotentes que hace el friki con la arena. 

ME ha dicho que esa pìedra que ves en el video le das con una maza en el medio y si esta muy seca se abre en dos y si esta humeda ( como el coño que has puesto ) la arena te salpicaria hasta el ojo.

Haciendo el mismo experimento con una piedra de roca caliza el tio probablemente acabaria con una luxacion en el hombro.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Galileo no iba a saber mas que todos los papas, no te jode con el filósofo geyperman éste.



La diferencia esta en que Galileo tenia razón y Fumenko no. Pequeño detalle que se te escapa a la hora de comparar situaciones. La ciencia funciona con evidencias, no con especulaciones sacadas de correlaciones a partir de datos sesgados.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> La diferencia esta en que Galileo tenia razón y Fumenko no.



Contraatacaban los Furbis y era jodido pero ahora le llegan refuerzos POKEMON!

Fomenko no tiene razón porque: ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe, lo dijo un teleñeco y tal...



spamrakuen dijo:


> correlaciones a partir de datos sesgados.



Frikipedia con patas... tu ¿no tienes opinión? Mañana te cambian el texto y tu opinión gira 180 grados, pelele


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Contraatacaban los Furbis y era jodido pero ahora le llegan refuerzos POKEMON!
> 
> Fomenko no tiene razón porque: ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe ñe, lo dijo un teleñeco y tal...
> 
> Frikipedia con patas... tu ¿no tienes opinión?



Te he puesto un enlace (sacado de la wikipedia) que lleva a la academia rusa de las ciencias, con un documento "en defensa de la ciencia", donde segun da a entender la wikipedia, se califica el trabajo de Fumenko de pseudociencia.

¿te vale ese documento ruso escrito en ruso por cientificos rusos de una institucion rusa? :o


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Por cierto hoy le he enseñado a un albañil el video....



Y yo a un calderero el del Apolo XI y me dice que los garbanzos se pasarían del punto allí.


----------



## Azrael_II (2 Oct 2009)

Un albañil que ha trabajado con piedras.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿te vale ese documento ruso escrito en ruso por cientificos rusos de una institucion rusa? :o



No me vengas con el argumento de autoridad, como un enclenque mental...

Es un documento que no entiendes, *pero que yo sí y me lo he leido* y no es de ciencia sino una revista de opinión, y bastante emocional.

Y ya te he comentado en otro mensaje quien es el critico y su nombre: búscalo, y te dije de donde le viene el pique con Fomenko y por qué está amargado con él: buscalo también, tienes hasta la página donde empieza a llorar que Fomenko le pisó su resultado de datación del Almagest que era la rehostia puta...

Que, ¿tu traductor automático no controla el PDF? Pues te jodes y quedas como lo que eres: un mocoso sin criterio, papagayo de la Friki con el sentido crítico subcontratado a Google Inc.


----------



## ideograma (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es un documento que no entiendes, payaso, *pero que yo sí y me lo he leido* y no es de ciencia sino una revista de opinión
> 
> Y ya te he comentado en otro mensaje quien es el critico y su nombre: búscalo, y te dije de donde le viene el pique con Fomenko y por qué está amargado con él: buscalo también, tienes hasta la página donde empieza a llorar que Fomenko le pisó su resultado de datación del Almagest que era la rehostia puta...
> 
> Que, ¿tu traductor automático no controla el PDF? Pues te jodes y quedas como lo que eres: un mocoso sin criterio, papagayo de la Friki con el sentido crítico subcontratado a Google Inc.



Putin, deberías abrir un hilo sobre esos descubrimientos históricos. En este más bien se trataba sobre las pirámides de Gizeh. Es un tema interesante, seguro que el público disfrutaría si te dignas a escribir hallazgos.

El asunto de Davidovits sí que sigue el hilo del foro, le da un toque naif, es el elemento químico-esotérico.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es un documento que no entiendes, *pero que yo sí y me lo he leido* y no es de ciencia sino una revista de opinión



Esta es la traduccion de google;



> Bulletin for science
> 
> *Commission Against Pseudoscience and Falsification of Scientific Research*
> 
> The collection, which will be published twice a year, will debunk a variety of areas of pseudoscience, including those who entered today in medicine, in education, in business. Of course, the collection will be posted and article about the successes in advancing the science in the world of the unknown.



Jum... suena bastante cientifico a mis ojos...

Parece ser un "bulletin" que publica de forma periodica dicha institucion (la academia rusa de las ciencias).

Veamos quienes son los autores segun la traduccion de google



> Editorial Board
> 
> * Э.П.Кругляков - отв. EP Kruglyakov - Ed. редактор Editor
> * Ю.Н.Ефремов - зам. N. Efremov - deputy. отв. otv. редактора Editor
> ...



El primero, el editor, es un tal Eduard P. Kruglyakov, del cual buscando en google encontramos que parece ser un reputado FISICO bastante combativo contra los charlatanes pseudocientificos;

Google Translate



> (google-traduccion)
> 
> Eduard Ivanovich Anisimov (b. 22 October 1934, Krasnodar) - *Russia's experimental physicist, doctor of physico-mathematical sciences, academician of Academy of Sciences (1997). Deputy Director of the Institute of Nuclear Physics. Budker [1], directs the Department of Plasma Physics at NSU. Winner of USSR State Prize (1986)*.
> 
> A bureau is headed by RAS in 1998 the *Commission to Combat Pseudoscience and the Falsification of Scientific Research* [2] [3].





PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Que, ¿tu traductor automático no controla el PDF? Pues te jodes y quedas como lo que eres: un mocoso sin criterio, papagayo de la Friki con el sentido crítico subcontratado a Google Inc.



Otro ad hominem para la coleccion.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

Y en esta imagen (segundo parrafo de la derecha), podemos ver como Kruglyakov califica de pseudociencia a Fumenko & cia;







Ya ves,... y sin saber ruso


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> El primero, el editor, es un tal Eduard P. Kruglyakov, del cual buscando en google encontramos que parece ser un reputado FISICO bastante combativo contra los charlatanes pseudocientificos



Y que dice ese señor de Fomenko, exactamente. ¿Nos lo puedes explicar? 

Pista: a lo mejor no dice nada...a lo mejor si...

Preguntas: ¿Cual de toda esa lista se queja de Fomenko? Qué argumenta? Tiene razón?

No son preguntas que un idiota pueda responder...



spamrakuen dijo:


> Y en esta imagen (segundo parrafo de la derecha), podemos ver como Kruglyakov califica de pseudociencia a Fumenko & cia



¿Y qué argumenta? Calificar exige un gran esfuerzo intelectual... ¿hay que ser físico para decir "no me gusta este señor"? ¿No decías qie la física no tiene aplicación a la historia?


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y que dice ese señor de Fomenko, exactamente. Nos lo puedes explicar?



Pues por la pagina que te acabo de poner, el hombre parece estar preocupado por como la pseudociencia se esta propagando, e incluso se ha infiltrado en la RAS (que será [digo yo] la academia rusa de la ciencia); y como ejemplo habla de otro academico, que es.... tachan! Fomenko.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pista: a lo mejor no dice nada...a lo mejor si...



Pseudocientifico. Le viene a decir eso. 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Preguntas: ¿Cual de toda esa lista se queja de Fomenko? Qué argumenta? Tiene razón?



Puff.. no se... solo he investigado sobre el primer nombre, y ni siquiera me he molestado aun en intentar traducir el documento.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No son preguntas que un idiota pueda responder...



Pero si que pueda plantear


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Y qué argumenta? Calificar exige un gran esfuerzo intelectual... ¿hay que ser físico para decir "no me gusta este señor"?



Pufff... bueno, pues vas y te compras su libro (en ruso, claro) y te lo lees


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pufff... bueno, pues vas y te compras su libro (en ruso, claro) y te lo lees



Ya tenemos al "listo" reducido de nuevo a su verdadera esencia: la ignorancia y la fe.

Como ni sabe ni entiende ni le preocupa la discusión se apunta al bando que mas adeptos tenga y disfruta de la seguridad y del calor que ofrece el redil.

Todos a coro: beeeeeee!


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya tenemos al "listo" reducido a su verdadera esencia: la ignorancia y la fe.



Bueno, ya sabes... mi desconocimiento del ruso me incapacita para poder vislumbrar la verdad y tal... 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como ni sabe ni entiende ni le preocupa la discusión se apunta al bando que mas adeptos tenga y disfruta de la seguridad y del calor que ofrede el redil.



Efectivamente, por ahi va la cosa.

Mientras no haya evidencias a favor de Fomenko, me quedo con lo que hay. 

Ademas, nunca me han convencido las investigaciones que tiran del metodo correlacional.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Nunca me han convencido las investigaciones que tiran del metodo correlacional.



Pues empieza por la secuenciación viral  

Te acabas de cargar toda la "ciencia" de la genealogía vírica, de las pruebas de anticuerpos, de las cepas etc... otra "historia" que tu has comprado a su valor facial.

escéptico de pacotilla! Friki-escéptico, que sin permiso de Wikipedia no sabes a quien creer y a quien denostar.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues empieza por la secuenciación viral



Lo mismo te digo; si no te convence la secuenciacion viral por basarse en tecnicas similares, no veo que credibilidad le ves a Fomenko 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> escéptico de pacotilla! Friki-escéptico



Intento ser coherente. Se que no soy fisico, ni matematico, ni biologo, ni ... (a diferencia de ti, que eres ejperto en todo) y por lo tanto asumo que hay gente que conoce mucho mas que yo y que se dan de ostias unos con otros todos los dias; y al final solo sobreviven los que tienen evidencias. Por eso, me adscribo al paradigma del momento.

¿Que el paradigma cambia porque no es correcto? Pues muy bien; es lo normal y lo esperable; pero siempre será despues de aportar evidencias. ¿Deberia de creerme yo mas lijtoh que todos los historiadores ortodoxos, mas listo que cientificos como Kruglyakov, por haber leido los libros en Fomenko en version original? Pues no, no tengo el ego tan crecidito.

Argumentar que todos podrian estar equivocados excepto Fomenko y cia., comparandolo con Galileo, es ridiculo, ya que es una invitacion al "todo vale". ¿basta con contradecir el paradigma para llevar razon? No; eso es una falacia (otra mas). *Y lo sabes*.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Argumentar que todos podrian estar equivocados excepto Fomenko



Ese es tu hombre de paja, un argumento falso que nunca salió de mi teclado pero que te es muy cómodo de atacar.

Fomenko ha desarrollado un nueva herramienta para dilucidar dataciones erróneas - involuntarias o fraudulentas - duplicados, contradicciones y coincidencias que de otro modo pasarían desapercibidas. 

Que la herramienta se use bien o no ya depende del operador. Pocos historiadores se la agradecen. La mayoría ven en ella una amenaza para sus cómodas "verdades" afianzadas, su posición o temen que de ella venga el desprestigio y el escarnio. Otros ven su potencial utilidad.

Las conclusiones que Fomenko extrae de sus numerosos ejemplos puede que estén sesgadas y exageradas - el es matemático, no historiador - pero muestran por donde pueden ir los tiros y eso causa TERROR en muchos gremios. Los sionistas, sin ir mas lejos, ven en ella la destrucción mas absoluta de los mitos fundadores de Israel  Esto tiene un enorme peso político, por mucho que lo neguéis.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ese es tu hombre de paja, un argumento falso que nunca salió de mi pluma pero que te es muy cómodo de atacar.



Aceptamos barco.
Pero en falacias me sigues ganando por goleada 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Fomenko ha desarrollado un nueva técnica útil para dilucidar dataciones erróneas, involuntarias o fraudulentas, contradicciones y coincidencias que de otro modo pasarían desapercibidas.



Como ya he comentado, esta tecnica "util" muchos la consideran pseudociencia; convirtiendose en inutil (si realmente es pseudociencia, claro).



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Que la herramienta se use bien o no ya depende del operador.



Justamente es ahi donde ponen a parir a Fomenko. Mas que a la tecnica en si, a su uso de ella. Al sesgar datos e interpretaciones.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pocos historiadores se lo agradecen. La mayoría ven en ella una amenaza para sus cómodas "verdades" afianzadas, su posición o temen que de ella venga el desprestigio y el escarnio. Otros ven su potencial utilidad.



No solo los historiadores, tambien le critican cientificos como Kruglyakov; que, recordemos, es fisico.

Lo de insinuar que Fomenko tiene razon pero no se la quieren dar por miedo/panico a las consecuencias, es otra falacia.

Argumentum ad consequentiam - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> No solo los historiadores, tambien le critican cientificos como Kruglyakov; que, recordemos, es fisico



Repito: ¿Qué crítica científica le hace "el físico"? Solo has demostrado que le llama cosas. Si se limita a decir eso "el físico" solo se descalifica a si mismo por mucho título que tenga.

Discutir contigo, mientras sigas con el Friki-casco y vendiéndonos denostaciones gratuitas porque te son simpáticas es pedirle peras a un olmo.



spamrakuen dijo:


> Lo de insinuar que Fomenko tiene razon pero no se la quieren dar por miedo/panico a las consecuencias, es otra falacia.



Te vas a quedar con la lengua seca de comerte tantos hombres de paja...

Su técnica funciona y se ha demostrado. Tu argumento es igual que denostar el método cel C14 porque alguien haya hecho mal una medición, o la haya falseado.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Repito: ¿Qué crítica científica le hace "el físico"? Solo has demostrado que le llama cosas. Si se limita a decir eso el "físico" solo se descalifica a si mismo.



Uys... pues no se... tu dices que te has leido el PDF en ruso, tu sabras que dicen de Fomenko...  

Ilustranos...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Uys... pues no se... tu dices que te has leido el PDF en ruso, tu sabras que dicen de Fomenko...
> 
> Ilustranos...



*TU FÍSICO NO ARGUMENTA NADA* 

¿Ves como quedas siempre como un puto *WIKI - OWNED* en la frente cuando pontificas de lo que no sabes?


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> *TU FÍSICO NO ARGUMENTA NADA*
> 
> ¿Ves como quedas siempre como un puto *WIKI - OWNED* en la frente cuando pontificas de lo que no sabes?



¿Y el resto de sus compinches? ¿Me estas diciendo que no aparece el nombre de Fomenko en el PDF? ¿No se dice NADA sobre Fomenko? 

EDIT:
* ¿NO SE MENCIONA A FOMENKO EN EL PDF?*


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> ¿Me estas diciendo que no aparece el nombre de Fomenko en el PDF? ¿No se dice NADA sobre Fomenko?



¿Dije yo eso?

Otra paja para Spamakuen ... oido cocina!

Ya te he dedicado dos posts a remascártelo. Pide un tercero y ganas un pasaporte al pais de tomar por el culo.


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Dije yo eso?
> 
> Otra paja para Spamakuen ... oido cocina!



Jejeje... osea, que *SI SE MENCIONA A FOMENKO* en los PDF. Aun resultará cierto que la wikipedia no mentia... 

Y bien, ¿que dicen de él?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Jejeje... osea, que *SI SE MENCIONA A FOMENKO* en los PDF. Aun resultará cierto que la wikipedia no mentia...
> 
> Y bien, ¿que dicen de él?



Ya te he dedicado dos posts a remascártelo. Pide un tercero y ganas un pasaporte al pais de tomar por el culo.

Como se llama la falacia de hacerse el sordo?


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya te he dedicado dos posts a remascártelo. Pide un tercero y ganas un pasaporte al pais de tomar por el culo.



Eso es miedo pq te ves venir el OWNED de cara


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como se llama la falacia de hacerse el sordo?



Venga, va... dinos que pone en el PDF sobre Fomenko


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Eso es miedo pq te ves venir el OWNED de cara




Como se llama la falacia de hacerse el sordo? 

Ya verás como te queda el culo cuando me autocite 

Cocinaaa! una de vaselina para Spamrakuen! Oidooo!


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como se llama la falacia de hacerse el sordo?
> 
> Ya verás como te queda el culo cuando me autocite
> 
> Cocinaaa! una de vaselina para Spamrakuen!



Osea, que no te has leido el PDF :o


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Osea, que no te has leido el PDF :o



Un subpositorio balístico intercontinental apunta peligrosamente al ano de Spamrakuano...

Empieza la cuenta atrás... tres ... dos ... uno ....


----------



## spamrakuen (2 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Un subpositorio balístico intercontinental apunta peligrosamente al ano de Spamrakuano...
> 
> Empieza la cuenta atrás... tres ... dos ... uno ....



Si no lo has leido, dilo y deja de hacer el payaso :o


----------



## PutinReReloaded (2 Oct 2009)

Cerooooo.....




putinrereloaded dijo:


> vienen de un tal efremov, una mediocridad sin renombre alguno y que está escocido con fomenko porque éste le pisó la datación del almagest que el comedor de ajos ya lucía en su curriculum de fracasado :d
> 
> los que si lo entendéis podeis reiros con las lamentaciones que hace este fracasado en la página 106 de esta publicación:






PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y ya te he comentado en otro mensaje quien es el critico y su nombre: búscalo, y te dije de donde le viene el pique con Fomenko y por qué está amargado con él: buscalo también, tienes hasta la página donde empieza a llorar que Fomenko le pisó su resultado de datación del Almagest que era la rehostia puta...
> 
> Que, ¿tu traductor automático no controla el PDF? Pues te jodes y quedas como lo que eres: un mocoso sin criterio, papagayo de la Friki con el sentido crítico subcontratado a Google Inc.



http://www.ras.ru/fstorage/download.aspx?id=7f117c9a-ec2d-4c3b-aff3-2fcbaf550cbb


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

Veamos la cara oculta de la moneda Frikipediana: los científicos que SÍ apoyan los métodos de Fomenko (que la judeo-Friki ignora) y algunas de sus conclusiones.

*El físico húngaro B. Lukács* 

- presidente del subcomité del Evolución de la Materia del Comité Científico de Geonomía de la Academia Húngara de las Ciencias.

- co-presidente del Comité Científico de Geonomía de la Academia Húngara de las Ciencias.

- miembro del Comité Astronómico de de la Academia Húngara de las Ciencias.

Su opinión sobre el dilema entre tomar en serio los esfuerzos de Fomenko o aceptar la cronología oficial heredada de la Iglesia es esta:

COMMENTS TO FOMENKOLOGY: ANOMALIES ABOUT ARISTOTLE

"Para mí como físico, el principal punto fuerte de al Nueva Cronología de Fomenko es su conformidad con las ecuaciones actuales del movimiento del sistema Sol-Tierra-Luna (1). La mecánica celeste es la disciplina científica mejor entendida y que mejor funciona, y esta característica se ha mantenido. En contraste, entendemos bastante mal los mecanismos de los procesos sociales y no siempre estamos seguros de los hechos históricos, Por esta razón el dilema de escoger entre dos teorías, una que es mas cómoda desde el punto de vista histórico pero mala desde el de la mecánica celeste, y la otra que es todo lo contrario, un físico escogería sin dudarlo la segunda."​
_For me, being a physicist, the main strength of Fomenko's New Chronology is its conformity with the present equations of motion of the Sun-Earth-Moon system (1). Celestial mechanics is the best understood and best working scientific discipline; and this feature of it has been being persistent. On the other hand, we do not understand quite well the machinery behind social processes and we are not always sure about facts of history. Therefore in a dilemma when choosing between two theories, the first convenient from history's viewpoint but not too good from celestial mechanics' one, the second oppositely, a physicist would choose without hesitation the second​_
También propone aplicarlo a la historia de Hungría:

I suggest to use Hungarian history for deciding the question


A Lukács también le sorprende la anormal cantidad de "Renacimientos" que hay en la cronología oficial. Renacimientos en los que determinados pueblos deciden de repente dar un salto atrás y empezar a hablar en idiomas supuestamente "arcaicos" ya superados:

ÉPOCAS FANTASMAS

La cronología ortodoxa contiene numerosos Renacimientos. Los historiadores reconocen, por ejemplo, un "Renacimiento Carolingio" alrededor del 800 D.C., otro Renacimiento egipcio en el Imperio Tardío tras los ramésidas, y un "Renacimiento Neo-Babilónico" en el los ss. VII - VI A.C. El Renacimiento Carolingio retorna al Latín clásico a partir de un latín vulgar muy tardío que ya era casi francés arcaico, los textos egipcios retornan a formas lingüísticas de 2.000 años antes, y los reyes Neo-Babilónicos comienzan a usar títulos y fórmulas que les precedieron en 10 siglos. Respecto al tema que nos ocupa voy a centrarme en los ejemplos babilónicos....​_"Orthodox Chronology contains a lot of Rinascimenti. Historians recognise e.g. a "Karoling Renaissance" about 800 AD, an Egyptian Renaissance in the Late Empire after the Ramessids, and a "Neo-Babylonian Renaissance" in VII-VIth c. BC. The Karoling Rinascimento returns to Classical Latin from very late Vulgar Latin just becoming Archaic French, the Egyptian texts try to return to linguistic forms 2 millenia old, and the Neo-Babylonian rulers start to use millenium-old titles and formulae. Regarding the present topic, I concentrate on Babylonian examples.....​_
Referencia:

(1) A. T. Fomenko: The Jump of the Second Derivative of the Moon’s Elongation. Celestial Mechanics 25, 33 (1981)


----------



## spamrakuen (3 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> vienen de un tal efremov, una mediocridad sin renombre alguno y que está escocido con fomenko porque éste le pisó la datación del almagest que el comedor de ajos ya lucía en su curriculum de fracasado :d



Hombre.... mediocridad sin renombre alguno...



> (google-traduccion)
> 
> Yuri N. Efremov (11 May 1937, Moscow) - astronomer, doctor of physico-mathematical sciences, professor, chief researcher of the department and the study of galactic variable stars SAI MSU. [1] Member of the International Astronomical Union. [1]
> 
> ...



No bautizan con tu nombre un cinturon de asteroides siendo un mindundi... :o

12975 Efremov - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> No bautizan con tu nombre un cinturon de asteroides siendo un mindundi...



Tampoco corrige las ecuaciones del movimiento del sistema Sol-Tierra-Luna ningún "pseudocientífico":
_*A. T. Fomenko: *The Jump of the Second Derivative of the Moon’s Elongation. Celestial Mechanics 25, 33 (1981)_​
Cosa que tiene mas mérito intelectual que observar pedruscos por un telescopio 

Y ahora tenemos la palabra de tu mindundi pedrusquero contra la de otro físico y astrónomo Húngaro...

¿Tienes la cosa cada vez mas jodida eh?... Y es que no hay mas necio que el que insiste en monopolizar el argumento de autoridad.


----------



## spamrakuen (3 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Y ahora tenemos la palabra de tu mindundi pedrusquero contra la de otro físico y astrónomo Húngaro...
> 
> ¿Tienes la cosa cada vez mas jodida eh?... Y es que no hay mas necio que el que insiste en monopolizar el argumento de autoridad.



Pfff... tu has dicho que Efremov era un mindundi y yo me he limitado a aclarar que eso no es cierto; vamos, que es mentira.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Pfff... tu has dicho que Efremov era un mindundi y yo me he limitado a aclarar que eso no es cierto; vamos, que es mentira.



Era para que movieras el culo un rato, estás acostumbrado que te lo den todo mascado. ¿Estuviste ocupado de cojones eh?  *OWNED*

¿Cuanto crees que duraría en la entrada Frikipedia sobre Fomenko una referencia al apoyo de B. Lukács?

¿Sigues creyendo que tu fuente de información "infalible" es imparcial? ¿La ponemos la prueba ya?


----------



## spamrakuen (3 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Era para que movieras el culo un rato, estás acostumbrado que te lo den todo mascado. ¿Estuviste ocupado de cojones eh?  *OWNED*



Ya, claro, claro... 



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Cuanto crees que duraría en la entrada Frikipedia sobre Fomenko una referencia al apoyo de B. Lukács?



2 minutos 
Lo veo irrelevante.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Sigues creyendo que tu fuente de información "infalible" es imparcial? ¿La ponemos la prueba ya?



Hombre de paja.

Simplemente me fio mas de la wikipedia que de ti; que luego vas por ahi mostrando fotos del aspecto que realmente tiene (segun tu) un virus :o


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Simplemente me fio mas de la wikipedia que de ti



¿Ahora también me adjudicas a mi la autoría de la Nueva Cronología? Con el atracón que levas de paja vamos a pensar que eres un burro.

Te veo bastante mas descentrado que de costumbre. Será el mareo bibliográfico de tanto andar de cabeza en pos de tus fantasmas Frikipedianos... 

Acuéstate ya anda, ya tienes mi permiso  *Pero me debes el test de imparcialidad de la Friki,* ya te lo iré recordando...


----------



## spamrakuen (3 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Ahora también me adjudicas a mi la autoría de la Nueva Cronología?



Hombre de paja.



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Con el atracón que levas de paja vamos a pensar que eres un burro.
> 
> Te veo bastante mas descentrado que de costumbre. Será el mareo bibliográfico de tanto andar de cabeza en pos de tus fantasmas Frikipedianos...



Ad hominems



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Acuéstate ya anda, ya tienes mi permiso *Pero me debes el test de imparcialidad de la Friki,* ya te lo iré recordando...



Hombre de paja (again)

Yo no he dicho que la wikipedia sea imparcial. Lo que digo es que es mas imparcial que otras muchas fuentes; que no es lo mismo. Como aquella que pusiste una vez para atacar la imposibilidad de los viajes a la luna, que tambien afirmaba en otro "paper" que el viaje de gagarin era falso  Que bonito es remomorar putiowneds :o Aun recuerdo como te escabulliste de aquella


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

A dormiiiiiiiir, hoy ya no tienes mas jugo.

Ya te lo iré recordando


----------



## 142857 (3 Oct 2009)

Cambiando un poco de tema,otra obra con piedras que me fascina es el fuerte de Tap O'Noth, en Escocia.Al parecer, las piedras que lo rodean estan vitrificadas, como fundidas.
Hay teorias de que era para endurecer los muros.

Tap O' Noth - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿Como lo harian?


----------



## ideograma (3 Oct 2009)

142857 dijo:


> Cambiando un poco de tema,otra obra con piedras que me fascina es el fuerte de Tap O'Noth, en Escocia.Al parecer, las piedras que lo rodean estan vitrificadas, como fundidas.
> Hay teorias de que era para endurecer los muros.
> 
> Tap O' Noth - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> ...



O Sacsayhuamán.

Sacsayhuamán - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Folken90 (3 Oct 2009)

Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo es posible que un método tan maravilloso como el de Fomenko lleve a conclusiones tan absurdas como un macroimperio ruso en América, Europa y Asia en el siglo 14.

Oiga usted, el método estará genial, para otro mundo y otra realidad.

Pero si las conclusiones que se extraen del método son esas, el método está evidentemente equivocado.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (3 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es cómo es posible que un método tan maravilloso como el de Fomenko lleve a conclusiones tan absurdas como un macroimperio ruso en América, Europa y Asia en el siglo 14.
> 
> Oiga usted, el método estará genial, para otro mundo y otra realidad.
> 
> Pero si las conclusiones que se extraen del método son esas, el método está evidentemente equivocado.



El método tiene dos partes. La primera es matemática y srve para encontrar los fallos y/o manipulaciones de la narrativa histórica existente. La segunda parte, la que trata de reconstruir los hechos, no es matemática y es en la que Fomenko y su equipo sobrepasan sus competencias.

Los detractores de Fomenko se agarran a los fallos reinterpretativos de esta segunda parte para descartar también la primera, lo que equivale a tirar el bebé junto con el agua sucia de la bañera.

Evidentemente no se ha descubierto la piedra filosofal, pero se ha ampliado la caja de herramientas de los historiadores, de los que no teman perder un estatus académico basado el error, por supuesto.

Os voy a traducir un párrafo de Fomenko donde se explica como hay indicios de que la historia antigua de Inglaterra terminaron mezclados con hechos que ocurrieron realmente en Bizancio, y de como los ingleses que fueron a las Cruzadas y regresaron tras la caida de Constantinopla pudieron dar lugar a la confusión de los historiadores medievales:


Hemos encontrado fuertes paralelismos entre las duraciones de sucesivos reinados en Inglaterra entre los años 640 y 1327 de nuestra era y la historia de Bizancio entre los años 378 y 830 por un lado y los años 1143 al 1453 por otro.

Esto sugiere que en este paralelismo, Bizancio es el original y la Inglaterra de antes del 1327 el reflejo. Se puede comprobar [...] como la historia inglesa hasta el año 1327 se construyó a base de retales de crónicas del imperio bizantino entre 1143 y 1453.

El lector se preguntará: *¿como pudieron las crónicas bizantinas colarse en la historia medieval de Inglaterra?* La respuesta es muy sencilla si nos quitamos por un momento el casco de la cronología scaligeriana.

A partir del s. XI el imperio bizantino es objeto varias cruzadas. En su territorio se fundaron estados feudales cruzados entre los ss. XI - XIV. En dichos estados se mezclaban muchas nacionalidades: población local, cruzados ingleses, franceses, alemanes, italianos etc. Estas zonas tuvieron su cultura propia y escribieron sus propias crónicas.

Entre los habitantes de Bizancio había pues muchos europeos, en particular procedentes de una isla que mas tarde se llamaría Inglaterra.

En 1453 los turcos conquistan Constantinopla. El imperio bizantino toca a su fin y sus gentes abandonan el territorio. Muchos regresan a Europa, su antiguo hogar, y a Inglaterra en particular.

Los descendientes de los cruzados se llevaron consigo sus crónicas bizantinas, pues eran textos que relataban su propia historia vivida en Bizancio durante cientos de años. Un tiempo mas tarde ya en la isla de Inglaterra estos inmigrantes escriben su historia, la historia de las gentes que viven en isla.

En los ss. XVI y XVII sesudos historiadores empiezan a recopilar la historia general de toda Inglaterra "desde el principio". Se ponen a buscar manuscritos antiguos. Se encuentran con baúles llenos de documentos "muy viejos" cubiertos de polvo y casi a punto de deshacerse. Son crónicas traidas de Bizancio, sin embargo hoy (en los ss. XVI y XVII) ya nadie se acuerda de su procedencia y por eso nadie sospecha que se trata en realidad de crónicas de hechos acaecidos EN OTRA PARTE DEL MUNDO.

Los historiadores de los ss. XVI y XVII estudian cuidadosamente estos textos de la "historia de Inglaterra" y los colocan en los cimientos de la _"historia antigua de la isla de Anglia, que comenzó hace muchos siglos"_. En parte tenían razón, porque los autores de las crónicas tenían vínculos muy estrechos con Inglaterra aunque vivían y escribían sobre Bizancio. El error es natural y no significa que la historia se falsificase intencionadamente.

Errores de este tipo fueron inevitables entre los primeros historiadores que se pusieron a recopilar historias generales. Como consecuencia, aquellas crónicas extranjeras se convirtieron en las crónicas anglosajnas, la crónica de Nennius etc.

Con el tiempo esta versión errónea de la historia inglesa antigua se afianza y se convierte en "monumento". Historiadores posteriores la modifican ligeramente basándose en nuevos documentos.

*Solamente hoy en dia, mediante métodos estadísticos y de datación, empezamos a descubrir extrañas irregularidades en el "libro de texto de la Historia"* y empezamos a darnos cuenta de que la historia escrita de Inglaterra es bastante mas corta y que hay que eliminar su injerto bizantino y recolocar las piezas en su sitio (tanto en el sentido temporal como geográfico). Es un procedimiento doloroso. Lo sabemos porque henos detectado el mismo problema en la historia antigua de Rusia donde hemos varias crónicas duplicadas....​


----------



## ideograma (3 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El método tiene dos partes. La primera es matemática y srve para encontrar los fallos y/o manipulaciones de la narrativa histórica existente. La segunda parte, la que trata de reconstruir los hechos, no es matemática y es en la que Fomenko y su equipo sobrepasan sus competencias.
> 
> Los detractores de Fomenko se agarran a los fallos reinterpretativos de esta segunda parte para descartar también la primera, lo que equivale a tirar el bebé junto con el agua sucia de la bañera.
> 
> ...



Putin, te agradezco el extracto. Tiene coherencia lo que el autor expone. Insisto en que abras un link sobre el particular. Creo que es una materia, la historia, a la que le ha llegado el momento de ser tratada como una verdadera ciencia social.


----------



## Folken90 (4 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> El método tiene dos partes. La primera es matemática y srve para encontrar los fallos y/o manipulaciones de la narrativa histórica existente. La segunda parte, la que trata de reconstruir los hechos, no es matemática y es en la que Fomenko y su equipo sobrepasan sus competencias.
> 
> Los detractores de Fomenko se agarran a los fallos reinterpretativos de esta segunda parte para descartar también la primera, lo que equivale a tirar el bebé junto con el agua sucia de la bañera.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas:

¿acaso no se puede aplicar ese método a la historia de España? Es que la historia de Inglaterra no la conozco.


Y la hipótesis está muy cogida con pinzas.


----------



## ideograma (4 Oct 2009)

Putin, me queda la duda sobre cuándo y cómo se construyeron las pirámides de Gizeh.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (4 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> Y la hipótesis está muy cogida con pinzas.



La hipótesis especula con el origen de las anomalías, pero estas últimas no están cogidas con ninguna pinza. Las detecta un modelo matemático transparente que nadie ha desmontado aún.



ideograma dijo:


> Putin, me queda la duda sobre cuándo y cómo se construyeron las pirámides de Gizeh.



Si no se dejó constancia de los hechos, historiadores y arqueólogos solo pueden especular pero no resolver nada. No se inventaron todavía las máquinas del tiempo.

A mi no me cabe duda de que los arqueólogos se acercan bastante a la realidad de lo que sucedió. Sus experimentos demuestran que se pudo hacer con tecnología primitiva. Los frikis tienen las manos vacías y la boca muuuuuuy llena... todavía sigo esperando a que demuestran la levitación de rocas con la mente


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> ¿Intentas equiparar la física con la historia? no seas bufón, por favor.
> 
> Una es ciencia exacta y falsable mientras que la historia es literatura escrita por políticos, papas y lameculos del bando vencedor. El que no se la tome con escepticismo y abundantes granos de sal es directamente GILIPOLLAS...
> 
> ...



¿Quién te ha dicho a ti que el latín se perdió durante la Edad Media? Por si no lo sabías, durante la Alta Edad Media, desde la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente, el idioma oficial de los Estados que sustituyeron a dicho Imperio fue el latín, el mismo que era oficial en el Imperio Bizantino.

Yo no sé quién será más friki................


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Los que tengan inquietudes matemáticas y se sientan jodidos por la técnica de Fomenko pueden empezar a debunkeppppffffrrrearla por aquí:
> 
> _Formalización matemática de la "distancia" entre dos textos históricos X e Y:_



¿Esto qué es, una regresión lineal modenna?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> ¿Esto qué es?



Podías haber empezado por ahí, bocazas. La de tiempo y ancho de banda que no se hubiese perdido.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> ¿Quién te ha dicho a ti que el latín se perdió durante la Edad Media? Por si no lo sabías, durante la Alta Edad Media, desde la caída del Imperio Romano de Occidente, el idioma oficial de los Estados que sustituyeron a dicho Imperio fue el latín, el mismo que era oficial en el Imperio Bizantino.
> 
> Yo no sé quién será más friki................



Ignorante. El latín de la Edad Media era una version degradada del clásico, y con el supuesto "Renacimiento Carolingio" milagrosamente se "recuperó" a partir de esa versión degradada, y cito a Cuadernos Digitales: Lenguas mayenses

_Esta operación de recuperación, *restituyendo ahora hacia un latín más correcto, separó definitivamente al latín de la lengua hablada*.​_O sea que si, que se confirma que eres un puto ignorante de esa "ciencia" social que es la historia.

No hubo separación temporal entre el "Ranacimiento" y la época que se da en llamar "clásica". Son todo narrativas de la Edad Media.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No hubo separación temporal entre el "Ranacimiento" y la época que se da en llamar "clásica". Son todo narrativas de la Edad Media.



Claro, claro, 1000 años de construcciones, cruzadas, reconquistas, ocupaciones musulmanas con sus correspondientes evidencias, etc., que han sido inventadas.

Claro, claro... 

Venga, a la cama, que ya es hora, los niños tienen que acostarse tempranito y mañana contamos otra historieta .

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zEeNIQLYuk&hl=es&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9zEeNIQLYuk&hl=es&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Claro, claro, 1000 años de construcciones, cruzadas, reconquistas, ocupaciones musulmanas con sus correspondientes evidencias, etc., que han sido inventadas.



No mongolín, *que hay que datar correctamente*, las piedras no llevan partida de nacimiento. Que eres un mongolín.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No mongolín, *que hay que datar correctamente*, las piedras no llevan partida de nacimiento. Que eres un mongolín.



Claro, TODO se construyó en un período de unos 200 años no?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Claro, TODO se construyó en un período de unos 200 años no?



Evidentemente que no, hay que ser mongolín para decir eso.

¿Como distingues una escultura clásica de una renacentista mongolín?


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (5 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Evidentemente que no, hay que ser mongolín para decir eso.
> 
> ¿Como distingues una escultura clásica de una renacentista mongolín?



Datación, hamijo. ¿?Sabes lo que significa o te hago un croquis?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (5 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Datación, hamijo. ¿?Sabes lo que significa o te hago un croquis?



Hombre! el mongolín sabe que poner fecha se llama datar.

Pero mongolín no sabe que los textos clásicos los dataron en el s. X los papas, que son un parangón de cientifismo e imparcialidad.

Ahora el mongolín nos dirá que los dinosaurios se extinguieron hace 5.000 años porque ya les puso fecha Iglesia y no hace falta revisar 

Hay que ser historiador o mongolín para creer que las fechas que los curas del medievo le pusieron a la historia son correctas.


----------



## alpha (5 Oct 2009)

La historia es obvia:

Los marcianos cogieron una contrata del Faraón, para hacer una pirámide, pero cuadno bajaron a la tierra putin se puso a insultarlos y se fueron

'¡¡¡¡Si no sabeis alinear!!!! ¡¡¡borricos!!!

No, en serio, ¿no teneis ni idea de como alguien talló unas piedras, y se os ocurre la hipótesis mas sencilla, AAHHH; FUERON LOS MARCIANOOOOS!

Si vivierais en siglos anteriores diríais que fue Dios.


----------



## ideograma (5 Oct 2009)

alpha dijo:


> La historia es obvia:
> 
> Los marcianos cogieron una contrata del Faraón, para hacer una pirámide, pero cuadno bajaron a la tierra putin se puso a insultarlos y se fueron
> 
> ...



Eres el primero que menciona marcianos o extraterrestres. ¿Por qué te vienen a la cabeza los marcianos al pensar en las pirámides de Gizeh? Yo creo que las construyeron personas, faltaría más.


----------



## Folken90 (5 Oct 2009)

> La hipótesis especula con el origen de las anomalías, pero estas últimas no están cogidas con ninguna pinza. Las detecta un modelo matemático transparente que nadie ha desmontado aún.



Consideremos válido lo que propone para Bizancio-Inglaterra, por muy descabellado que sea.

¿Este método ha dado buenos resultados para todos los demás países del mundo? ¿Los resultados son coherentes los unos con los otros?

Quiero decir, esta nueva historia de Inglaterra echa por tierra todos las causas que pudieran haber llevado, por ejemplo a la guerra de los 100 años.

Todos los problemas dinásticos y de rivalidades traídas de antiguo (revísalos si quieres) desaparecen por arte de magia si la historia anterior al siglo XIV es una farsa.


A lo que yo voy es que, por muy matemático que sea todo, no se vuelve más ciencia ni menos ciencia. La historia ortodoxa da explicaciones razonables a los hechos conocidos. Esta teoría me parece que no.


----------



## bk001 (5 Oct 2009)

Azrael_II dijo:


> RAZONES PARA LA REFLEXION
> 
> Recordemos que el peso de las tres piedras del "Triliton" en Baalbek más la "Piedra del Sur", suman aproximadamente 3.600 toneladas, 100 toneladas más que el más pequeño de los dos templos de Ramsés II, lo cual nos pueda dar una idea (si es que queremos y estamos libres de prejuicios) del monumental esfuerzo necesario para cortar, labrar, desplazar y ubicar finalmente estas gigantescas moles que pretenden hacernos creer que fueron desplazadas a base de fuerza bruta por miles de personas que las arrastraban. Un esfuerzo estúpido y un insulto a aquellos hombres, que nos legaron semejantes maravillas, hoy en día no superadas por nuestros ingenieros.
> 
> ...



Y lo mejor de todo es que los operarios del s XX erraron 1 día en la orientación del templo  


pd. seis años para mover 1000 bloques, estos no estarían trabajado para un organismo gubernamental, de esos a los que se le inflan los presupuestos , no?

1000 tíos con maquinaria para mover 13,9 bloques al mes,
joder con ese rendimiento yo les hago moverlos a latigazos, me salen a 11 toneladas bloque que entre 1000 tíos son 11 kg por tío , me ahorro la maquinaria, el combustible y al que no tire le dejo que un rodillo le pise el pie ( hasta la cadera)


----------



## ideograma (5 Oct 2009)

bk001 dijo:


> Y lo mejor de todo es que los operarios del s XX erraron 1 día en la orientación del templo
> 
> 
> pd. seis años para mover 1000 bloques, estos no estarían trabajado para un organismo gubernamental, de esos a los que se le inflan los presupuestos , no?
> ...



No se confunda. Cuando hablamos del Triliton de Baalbek nos referimos a la EXTREMA POTENCIA. Hacemos referencia a tres bloques tallados, labrados, transportados a lo largo de 1 km. y alzados sobre bloque menores y encajados, cada uno de ellos de un peso aproximado a 800tn (algo así como 800 SEAT Ibiza compactados)

Los romanos cuando descubrieron el lugar, alucinaron tanto que decidieron construir encima el mayor complejo de templos del imperio. Los romanos estuvieron trabajando allí durante siglos.

Ahora haga usted sus números y los enseña.


----------



## AMSierra (5 Oct 2009)

Muchas gracias por le hilo, me ha resultado muy interesante!!


----------



## Pinchazo (6 Oct 2009)

bk001 dijo:


> Y lo mejor de todo es que los operarios del s XX erraron 1 día en la orientación del templo
> 
> 
> pd. seis años para mover 1000 bloques, estos no estarían trabajado para un organismo gubernamental, de esos a los que se le inflan los presupuestos , no?
> ...



Yo de pirámides no tengo ni idea. Lo que sí se es algo de proyectos técnicos, y que cuando se hace un proyecto, una buena parte se dedica a estudiar como se van a hacer las cosas, obtener y adaptar la maquinaria, y hacer algunas pruebas. Inflados aparte.
Por eso, te pueden resultar cosas cuentas que parecen absurdas si se ven de la forma que estos tios comparan. Porque desde el punto de vista de la máquina, igual da mover 100 kilos que 1000.
Una vez que tienes estudiado el proceso y se cuenta con la maquinaria adecuada, el proceso va rodado.
Por eso es una estupidez hacer una regla de tres. Porque mover una pirámide 3 veces más grande no cuesta 3 veces más. Depende mucho más de la complejidad intrínseca que del volumen. Porque la dificultad requiere estudio. El volumen solo requiere o repetición o maquinaria más pesada.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> La historia ortodoxa da explicaciones razonables a los hechos conocidos. Esta teoría me parece que no.



Seguro? Te parece razonable la plaga de "renacimientos" que invade la cronología oficial?

La explicación de que los "renacimiento" son en realidad narraciones duplicadas difundidas por rutas diferentes es plausible, y requiere menos premisas para explicar los hechos. Navaja de Occam!

Es obvio si lees biografías como la de Platón, Plotino y Pletho que se trata de la misma persona, y que el triplicado tiene que ser un error de datación. 

Estas situaciones se detectan muy fácilmemnte con el algortimo de Fomenko, es la realidad, y es útil aunque para muchos es DOLOROSO porque les echa por tierra muchos años de carrera y de ejercicio de su profesión.


----------



## Glasterthum (6 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Seguro? Te parece razonable la plaga de "renacimientos" que invade la cronología oficial?
> 
> La explicación de que los "renacimiento" son en realidad narraciones duplicadas difundidas por rutas diferentes es plausible, y requiere menos premisas para explicar los hechos. Navaja de Occam!



Jajaja, sí hombre. ¿Menos premisas tener que explicar por qué hubo tantísimos errores de datación (todos sincronizados), así como los errores de los propios textos?

Va, yo creo que en España viven sólo 500.000 personas, total nunca he visto a la vez más de 50.000. Lo contrario supondría demasiadas personas y premisas. ¡Navaja de Occam!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Oct 2009)

rexmar dijo:


> Jajaja, sí hombre. ¿Menos premisas tener que explicar por qué hubo tantísimos errores de datación (todos sincronizados)



Lo siento, pero me fio mas de las anomalías que detecte un experto en estadística que de la infalibiliad de los papas medievales poniendo fechas. Es que soy un ateo sin posible redención.

La "sincronización" no es el misterio de la Santísima Trinidad. Viene de que todos han estado tomando como referencia la cronologia scaligeriana que está obsoleta desde la Edad Media, copiando sus errores sin jamás cuestionarse su fiablidad.

La cronología oficial scaligeriana nos fue dada por la Sant Madre Iglesia del s. X. Desde entonces se ha tomado por su valor facial, hasta el punto de que *incluso se usa como referencia para el C14* : 

Manda cojones Pedrín! un papímetro digital! 

En 11 siglos nadie se ha dignado a revisar la base de la cronologia de origen medieval, y lo que es peor, los nuevos hallazgos se han tratado de hacer encajar en ella con calzador! A nadie se le ha ocurrido remotamente que las "deducciones" de aquellos papas pudieran estar mal ! ... entonces que "misterio" tiene eso que llamas sincronización? No es mas que *incesto intelectual*, datación endogámica y razonamiento circular.

Hasta hace poco mas de 100 años el mundo entero estaba sincronizado con el creacionismo y la generación espontánea. Hasta que Darwin dio un puñetazo sobre la mesa. Sin duda era Darwin el que estaba en el error 



rexmar dijo:


> Va, yo creo que en España viven sólo 500.000 personas, total nunca he visto a la vez más de 50.000. Lo contrario supondría demasiadas personas y premisas. ¡Navaja de Occam!



Con tu mismo razonamiento, el observador de tu caricatura no habiendo visto a mas de 50.000 personas podría creer que en España viven 1 millón, o 10 millones, o 1 billón de personas sin temor a equivocarse, no? Cuantas mas premisas mejor!

Tu ejemplo es falaz porque tu y yo tenemos mas datos y es muy fácil - en restrospectiva - de ridiculizar.


----------



## JyQ (6 Oct 2009)

saven yo si creo que no sabemos mucho aca de eso pues lei que se pudo aser con pensaje mental las mobian no cren? miren ya consegi mover papelitos con mis poderes mentales tengo 15 años estas cosas son reales no juegen con ello es muy serio.


----------



## Scire (6 Oct 2009)

JyQ dijo:


> saven yo si creo que no sabemos mucho aca de eso pues lei que se pudo aser con pensaje mental las mobian no cren? miren ya consegi mover papelitos con mis poderes mentales tengo 15 años estas cosas son reales no juegen con ello es muy serio.



Ahora aprende a escribirlos.

(Supongo que estabas en modo IRON ON)


----------



## JyQ (6 Oct 2009)

Scire dijo:


> Ahora aprende a escribirlos.
> 
> (Supongo que estabas en modo IRON ON)



hoygan, que si que lo se de aca que un primo cuate wey me lo chivo por la mesenger weona lo del pensaje mental y movio mas objetos que iso lebitar.

Lo que has leído es sólo producto de tu imaginación, no le des más vueltas, o mira más mensajes míos.

pd: Aunque admito que hablar hoygan es más sencillo que apilar piedras.


----------



## Delendaestdomus (6 Oct 2009)

*Te lo resumo.*



Lerroux dijo:


> ¿Esto qué es, una regresión lineal modenna?



Define un espacio métrico (como el espacio ordinario en el que se pueden medir metros y segundos) para calcular las distancias entre distintos textos, basándose en su densidad de información.

Claro que el problema viene por la mayor.

1) ¿Cómo se define la densidad de información de un texto?

2) En base a qué criterios se ha establecido una equivalencia entre distancia en "densidad de información" y distancia temporal en la fecha de composición.

3) ¿Qué pasa con las copias ya bien sean literales, inspiradas o camufladas? Este método, ¿da la misma datación en esos casos?

El ejemplo Platón, Plotino, Pleto apunta horrendamente en esa dirección. Cualquier plagio (incluso declarado) es capaz de engañar a este método de datación.

No me extrañaría nada que, aplicando las ideas de Fomenko a rajatabla (que más bien parecen una gamberrada para cachondearse de las "Ciencias Sociales" deconstructivas a lo Derrida y cía.) se acabase llegando a la conclusión de que Arthur Mallory y Mark Twain son la misma persona, ambos contemporáneos de los Monty Python, y que el rey Arturo y el rey don Sebastián de Portugal son en realidad la misma persona con Camelot una deformación de Cangas del Morrazo.


----------



## ideograma (6 Oct 2009)

Todavía nadie ha resuelto el paradigma que supone que en Egipto existan 105 pirámides de ladrillo que se caen a pedazos y tres pirámides gigantescas levantadas con bloques de caliza tallados de unas 3tn. en promedio con multiples bloques de más de 50tn.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Todavía nadie ha resuelto el paradigma que supone que en Egipto existan 105 pirámides de ladrillo que se caen a pedazos y tres pirámides gigantescas levantadas con bloques de caliza tallados de unas 3tn. en promedio con multiples bloques de más de 50tn.



En parís hay una torre gigante hecha de hierro, mayor misterio todavía.


----------



## ideograma (6 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> En parís hay una torre gigante hecha de hierro, mayor misterio todavía.



Digamos que la Gran Pirámide que tiene unos miles de años menos y es un millón de veces más compleja.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Digamos que la Gran Pirámide que tiene unos miles de años menos y es un millón de veces más compleja.



El concepto de "complejo" creo que no lo tienes muy claro:


----------



## ideograma (6 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> El concepto de "complejo" creo que no lo tienes muy claro:



Ya, por eso el billete de dólar, los obeliscos de todo el mundo y hasta el símbolo de Dios tiene la forma de la torre Eiffel. ¿Cuántas toneladas pesa la pieza más pesante de esta obra de ingeniería? Lo digo porque en la Gran Pirámide, a media altura, hay unas cuantas losas de 60tn encajadas en un espacio muy reducido.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (6 Oct 2009)

Llevas razon, fueron los reptilianos illuminatis venidos de Orión (o algo así), porque ser humano nunca ha sido capaz de hacer las pirámides.

Todo encaja. Me voy a fustigarme.


----------



## Scire (6 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Ya, por eso el billete de dólar, los obeliscos de todo el mundo y hasta el símbolo de Dios tiene la forma de la torre Eiffel. ¿Cuántas toneladas pesa la pieza más pesante de esta obra de ingeniería? Lo digo porque en la Gran Pirámide, a media altura, hay unas cuantas losas de 60tn encajadas en un espacio muy reducido.



La Pirámide, vista de frente, es un triángulo. El triángulo es un número sagrado en varias culturas. Dios se representa con un triángulo por ser trino, no por nada que tenga que ver con pirámides. 

El triángulo no se inspira en la pirámide, más bien al contrario. La pirámide, en todo caso, sería una expresión más del sagrado 3. Es una forma geométrica básica, como el cuadrado, el cono, etc. Y te puedo asegurar que el cuadrado o el cono aparece mucho más representado mucho más que la pirámide.


----------



## Folken90 (6 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Ya, por eso el billete de dólar, los obeliscos de todo el mundo y hasta el símbolo de Dios tiene la forma de la torre Eiffel. ¿Cuántas toneladas pesa la pieza más pesante de esta obra de ingeniería? Lo digo porque en la Gran Pirámide, a media altura, hay unas cuantas losas de 60tn encajadas en un espacio muy reducido.



¿?

¿La complejidad se mide en peso? ¿Apilar piedras es más complejo que hacer una estructura de 300 metros con miles de piezas de hierro (cada una de ellas con una función característica, en la pirámide puedes cambiar un bloque por otro la mayoría de las veces que no pasará nada, en la torre, no)?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Oct 2009)

Delendaestdomus dijo:


> El ejemplo Platón, Plotino, Pleto apunta horrendamente en esa dirección. Cualquier plagio (incluso declarado) es capaz de engañar a este método de datación.



Se puede plagiar la obra de una autor pero... plagiar también su vida como sugieres, ¿no te parece extremo?

Además pones el carro por delante de la mula.... antes de poder decidir si son plagios, ¿no habrá que ser capaz de encontrar esas secuencias coincidentes? Las matemáticas de Fomenko no pretenden ir mas allá, estás planteándoles una exigencia que ni reclaman para sí ni les corresponde.

Habrá supuestas coincidencias que son plagios y supuestos plagios que son coincidencias. Nadie antes se ha dedicado a resolver estos problemas y dice muy poco de los historiadores que se opongan a este método sin entenderlo. Solo puedo pensar en el pánico de un gremio apoltronado.



Delendaestdomus dijo:


> No me extrañaría nada que, aplicando las ideas de Fomenko a rajatabla (que más bien parecen una gamberrada para cachondearse de las "Ciencias Sociales" deconstructivas a lo Derrida y cía.) se acabase llegando a la conclusión de que Arthur Mallory y Mark Twain son la misma persona, ambos contemporáneos de los Monty Python....



El chiste es gracioso pero ya te digo que está fuera de lugar. 

Si las coincidencias se pueden detectar automáticamente ya es un avance enorme, solamente por reducir la carga de trabajo que supondría revisar toda la historia de forma manual.


----------



## Folken90 (6 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> Consideremos válido lo que propone para Bizancio-Inglaterra, por muy descabellado que sea.
> 
> ¿Este método ha dado buenos resultados para todos los demás países del mundo? ¿Los resultados son coherentes los unos con los otros?
> 
> ...



¿Puedes responderme Putin?

¿La historia de cuántos países se ha revisado con este método? ¿Dónde se pueden encontrar los datos (en inglés, al menos)?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> ¿Puedes responderme Putin?
> 
> ¿La historia de cuántos países se ha revisado con este método? ¿Dónde se pueden encontrar los datos (en inglés, al menos)?



La obra de Fomenko y sus colegas es muy extensa y rica en ejemplos de narrativas múltiples. Las interpretaciones "reconstructivas" que estos matemáticos hacen son altamente especulativas, como es de esperar, porque la inerpretación de la historia y la lingüística, materias en las que se atreven a adentrarse, se alejan mucho de su disciplina.

Opino que el método daría muchos frutos di se maneja por parte de un equipo multidisciplinario.

Si tiene el eMule con estos enlaces te bajas algunas obras en inglés:

ed2k://|file|Anatoly Fomenko Empirico Statistical Analysis vol1.pdf|22706884|5695FBACE4A3D57DE0D4E88AD4CE87EC|/|/

ed2k://|file|Anatoly T Fomenko - History, Fiction or Science 1 (2003).pdf|157948991|AEF638DB510D4041F97E5D025D0C788C|/|/

ed2k://|file|Anatoly T Fomenko - History, Fiction or Science 2 (2005).pdf|129882759|480C0A0EC385044E587AE0CC229A865A|/|/
​


----------



## ideograma (6 Oct 2009)

Scire dijo:


> La Pirámide, vista de frente, es un triángulo. El triángulo es un número sagrado en varias culturas. Dios se representa con un triángulo por ser trino, no por nada que tenga que ver con pirámides.
> 
> El triángulo no se inspira en la pirámide, más bien al contrario. La pirámide, en todo caso, sería una expresión más del sagrado 3. Es una forma geométrica básica, como el cuadrado, el cono, etc. Y te puedo asegurar que el cuadrado o el cono aparece mucho más representado mucho más que la pirámide.



Ya, claro la pirámide vista de frente es un triángulo y el triángulo es un ¿número? sagrado en varias culturas.

Muy bien explicado. ¿Ha visto usted un billete de un dólar? ¿Ha visto usted que hay representado allí? No es un triángulo, ni siquiera el número tres. Es la base de una pirámide con la cúspide de la misma resaltada.

Y yo le pregunto ¿De cuál de las 108 pirámides de Egipto se trata? y ¿Por qué?


----------



## ideograma (6 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> ¿La complejidad se mide en peso? ¿Apilar piedras es más complejo que hacer una estructura de 300 metros con miles de piezas de hierro (cada una de ellas con una función característica, en la pirámide puedes cambiar un bloque por otro la mayoría de las veces que no pasará nada, en la torre, no)?



Pues sí la complejidad, en este caso impobilidad, se mide en peso. Menudos son los franceses con las pirámides. Pregunte entre los masones franceses qué opinan de las pirámides de Gizeh. Pero si Napoleón casi se volvió loco cuando las encontró.

¿Conoce la existencia de una pirámide de vidrio y acero en el Louvre?

Creo que no conoce ni siquiera superficialmente de qué estamos hablando cuando nos referimos a las pirámides de Gizeh. En cierta medida hasta su simplicidad envuelve de sencillez una obra no apta a nuestra razón.


----------



## Javi Metal (7 Oct 2009)

*Empanada mental*

Digamos a un arquitecto actual, que con únicamente los medios de la Edad Media haga una Catedral. Id., para hacer un acueducto de varios km de largo, y con un único grado de inclinación... En ninguno de los dos casos sabría, ni él, ni seguramente nadie. 

La diferencia con el gran secreto que dices (¡QUE TIENE QUE VER ESTO CON UNA BURBUJA ECONOMICA?), es que no hay referencia escrita comprensible. 

De las pirámides, te apuesto que más tarde o temprano alguien dirá que puede ser que se construyeran inmensos caminos de madera, y que combinados con ingenios hidráulicos (también de madera) podían manipular las piezas. Si a eso le unes algún tipo de algoritmo constructivo (tipo cubo de Rubik), tienes la forma.

PD.- Cuando se abre un hilo, a parte de tener algo que ver con el fondo del Foro, me gustaría saber si tiene algún objetivo al lanzarlo, porque sino, puede ser que esté dentro de un plan judeo-masónico conspiranoico para deformar mentes, o simplemente se quiere poner de los nervios al personal, con tanta desilustrada ignorancia. 

Una tilita puede ser útil.


----------



## MAD MARX (7 Oct 2009)

mecaweto dijo:


> Pues para mi el misterio no estaría tanto en como hicieron las piramides, sino en como hicieron desaparecer los superordenadores, las macrogruas, los generadores de campos antigravitatorios, los ensambladores de nanoparticulas, los batacitores y las centrales nucleares, quedandonos solo un montón de piedras con un muerto y unas baratijas dentro .
> 
> Además, hay que estar tonto para que con todo ese potencial te dediques a apilar piedras, pudiendo dominar todo el mundo mundial.



Best post ever.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hombre! el mongolín sabe que poner fecha se llama datar.
> 
> Pero mongolín no sabe que los textos clásicos los dataron en el s. X los papas, que son un parangón de cientifismo e imparcialidad.
> 
> ...



No, mejor tú créete las fechas que ha puesto un tarado ruso con aires imperiales...


----------



## ideograma (7 Oct 2009)

MAD MARX dijo:


> Best post ever.



Tiene razón, solo fse equivoca en que en ninguna pirámide se encontró jamás "un muerto" y que en las de Gizeh no se encontraron "baratijas" dentro.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> No, mejor tú créete las fechas que ha puesto un tarado ruso con aires imperiales...



Llamar "tarado" a uno que te da mil vueltas cuesta menos que decir caca-culo-pedo-pis, pero queda igual de intelectual. Es lonchafinismo mental.

Revisa tus circuitos que algo huele mal. Si das crédito antes a un cura que a un matemático es que tienes una avería grave en la azotea.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

Delendaestdomus dijo:


> Define un espacio métrico (como el espacio ordinario en el que se pueden medir metros y segundos) para calcular las distancias entre distintos textos, basándose en su densidad de información.
> 
> Claro que el problema viene por la mayor.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Muy buen post...



Pero si no entiendes ni papa de lo que ha dicho... mongolín.

¿Que te cae mal Fomenko y todo lo que venga de Rusia? Pues me vale! Oido cocina! ... pero deja de hacer el mongolín discutiendo materias que ampliamente te superan.

Lo tuyo es obsesión, careces de la mínima capacidad de razonamiento.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Ya, claro la pirámide vista de frente es un triángulo y el triángulo es un ¿número? sagrado en varias culturas.
> 
> Muy bien explicado. ¿Ha visto usted un billete de un dólar? ¿Ha visto usted que hay representado allí? No es un triángulo, ni siquiera el número tres. Es la base de una pirámide con la cúspide de la misma resaltada.
> 
> Y yo le pregunto ¿De cuál de las 108 pirámides de Egipto se trata? y ¿Por qué?



La Pirámide es el símbolo del conocimiento y uno de los símbolos tradicionales de la masonería. Los padres fundadores de los Estados Unidos eran todos masones.


----------



## ideograma (7 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> La Pirámide es el símbolo del conocimiento y uno de los símbolos tradicionales de la masonería. Los padres fundadores de los Estados Unidos eran todos masones.



Sí, y Zp es masón también, como lo es Giscard D´Estaing y Chirac y miles de los personajes más importantes de nuestra sociedad hoy. Pero la pregunta es ¿Qué pirámide está representada en el billete de 1 dólar? y ¿Por qué?


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Llamar "tarado" a uno que te da mil vueltas cuesta menos que decir caca-culo-pedo-pis, pero queda igual de intelectual. Es lonchafinismo mental.
> 
> Revisa tus circuitos que algo huele mal. Si das crédito antes a un cura que a un matemático es que tienes una avería grave en la azotea.



Aquí el que está mal de la azotea no soy yo...

Anda, ve y date una vuelta por Roma, o mejor y más cerca, vete a Mérida y luego me cuentas si los romanos estuvieron o no en España.

Las construcciones SE VEN, un algoritmo matemático que "encuentra" patrones en textos históricos es un truño como una catedral. Ya me dirás tú la "distancia" (qué ésa es otra, a ver cómo rayos se mide y en base a qué parámetros esa supuesta "distancia") que hay entre estas dos frases:

"Me voy a comer y después me follaré a mi novia."

"Me voy a cagar y después me follaré a tu madre."

Yo diría que el puto algoritmo de Fumenko encontraría una similitud del 80% y evidentemente no significan lo mismo.

Lo que digo, un nuevo "Código Secreto de la Biblia", un timo.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pero si no entiendes ni papa de lo que ha dicho... mongolín.
> 
> ¿Que te cae mal Fomenko y todo lo que venga de Rusia? Pues me vale! Oido cocina! ... pero deja de hacer el mongolín discutiendo materias que ampliamente te superan.
> 
> Lo tuyo es obsesión, careces de la mínima capacidad de razonamiento.



Te paga Fumenko?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Lerroux dijo:


> Anda, ve y date una vuelta por Roma, o mejor y más cerca, vete a Mérida y luego me cuentas si los romanos estuvieron o no en España.



La datación no es saber quien sino CUANDO!

Si las piedras hablaran y los necios callaran!

Ay mongolín mongolín.. cuanto debieron sufrir (o sufren) tus padres.....



Lerroux dijo:


> Te paga Fumenko?



Y a ti el Santo Padre? Pues está tirando miserablemente el dinero.

Pero que falaz eres y que transparente, Simplicissimus...


----------



## La burbuja mecánica (7 Oct 2009)

Todo el mundo sabe cómo se construyeron las pirámides, ¿Es que no veis la tele?

<object width="425" height="344">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/RhNJbabkebA&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=es&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Tag: Los egipcios no existieron: Son los padres.


----------



## Pazuzu (7 Oct 2009)

Especular con las pirámides es de pobres, puestos a divagar quedaría más original recurrir al Partenón y su adaptación a la curvatura del ojo humano:



> Las proporciones del Partenón se basan en un módulo matemático. La proporción de la altura del templo con su anchura en las fachadas este y oeste es de 4 a 9; la de la anchura con la longitud también es de 4 a 9, y la del decímetro de la columna con el intervalo entre estas es de 4 a 9. Las 16 columnas de los costados longitudinales, son el doble mas una de las columnas que hay en el este y en el oeste, nuevamente la relación 9 a 4. Esto nos demuestra cómo el número y las matemáticas se consideraban valores incorruptibles.
> Curiosamente, en todo el edificio no existe una línea enteramente recta. El propósito de estas curvaturas pudo ser el de corregir la distorsión óptica de combadura que se experimenta cuando se contempla una línea recta larga (lograr una armonía visual) o también dar una apariencia más escultural al conjunto. Están curvados los escalones, toda la parte superior del templo e incluso los bastidores de la puerta. Las columnas de los ángulos se han colocado más juntas para corregir el efecto, óptico y alinear los triglifos y metopas con las columnas. Los fustes de las columnas tienen un ligero abombamiento (éntasis) y además están ligeramente inclinados hacia atrás para evitar la impresi6n de que el edificio se cae hacia delante. *El uso de todos estos recursos ópticos indica un gran conocimiento de las matemáticas y aumentan todavía más, la belleza y perfección del templo si además tenemos en cuenta, que estos trucos no se perciben por el espectador que, sin embargo, capta en su totalidad la perfección del templo.*









Y si lo que importa es sólo el tamaño, qué me decís de Angkor, una ciudad abandonada hace cinco siglos que cuenta con estanques del tamaño de lagos y templos grandiosos en sus dimensiones y en su ejecución. Es tan enorme que hubo que esperar a que se analizaran unas imágenes tomadas por satélite en 2007 para apreciar su verdadera magnitud:







Quién sabe, a lo mejor unos arqueólogos encuentran Manhattan dentro de mil años y salta alguien diciendo que la civilización de 1930 era absolutamente incapaz de construir el Chrysler, el Empire State y el Rockefeller Center por sí misma.


----------



## Scire (7 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Ya, claro la pirámide vista de frente es un triángulo y el triángulo es un ¿número? sagrado en varias culturas.
> 
> Muy bien explicado. ¿Ha visto usted un billete de un dólar? ¿Ha visto usted que hay representado allí? No es un triángulo, ni siquiera el número tres. Es la base de una pirámide con la cúspide de la misma resaltada.
> 
> Y yo le pregunto ¿De cuál de las 108 pirámides de Egipto se trata? y ¿Por qué?



El triángulo es la figura geométrica que representa por excelencia el 3, número sagrado junto con el 4 desde, qué sé yo, ¿los pitagóricos? No, bastante, antes. 

Sigue haciéndote pajas mentales con asuntos instrascendentes para la vida como las pirámides. No sé si conoces el caduceo, pero aparece en lugares más variopintos que la pirámide, como en el emblema de ETA o como símbolo de la medicina. ¿Y qué? Pues nada, cada uno toma los símbolos que creen representa a su comunidad. Los padres de EE.UU., masones, eligieron la pirámide. Pues muy bien, ¿y? Los médicos el caduceo, cientos de reinos en el mundo el león y nadie se sorprende ni maravilla.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Oct 2009)

Joder con los putos números sagrados y los putos símbolos de mierda, números "sagrados" hay unos cuantos: 

Uno (un dios), áureo (proporción divina), dos (el hombre), tres (la trinidad, la totalidad), pi (el infinito), cuatro (la perfeccción, el cosmos), cinco (la naturaleza), mil (la multitud), infinito (el imposible), etc... Vamos que no hay un puto número que no tenga su paja mental respectiva, se ve que a los hombres nos gusta inventarnos historias para pasar el rato.

Y así con los colores, las formas, etc... cada masón, cristiano, musulman, ateo, futbolista, ATS, reptiliano, etc... tiene sus propias referencias "simbolicas" para cada uno, basándose en su contexto históricobiográfico particular.

Hasta la polla de los símbolos, ya.


----------



## JyQ (7 Oct 2009)

Javi Metal dijo:


> Digamos a un arquitecto actual, que con únicamente los medios de la Edad Media haga una Catedral. Id., para hacer un acueducto de varios km de largo, y con un único grado de inclinación... En ninguno de los dos casos sabría, ni él, ni seguramente nadie.



No soy arquitecto, pero no me gustaría que me sortearan en una rifa de hostias por ir a una facultad de arquitectura a decir estas barbaridades...

En fin, tu mismo y tu pensamiento mágico...


----------



## JyQ (7 Oct 2009)

Joder cuántas vueltas le dais a todo copón, la pirámide es una pirámide porque si fuese de otra forma, los antiguos no podrían apilar en altura con el mínimo material y los conocimientos de entonces, la pirámide queda como única candidata pues un cubo gastaría más material -desconocían lo que comento en el segundo párrafo-, una esfera también aparte de ser inviable, el resto de formas geométricas son más complejas y las descartamos, todo comenzó con el zigurat que después se pulío en pirámide.

Las pirámides están en todo el mundo porque NO HAY MÁS COJONES, SI ERES UN ANTIGUO CON CONOCIMIENTOS DE ENTONCES O CONSTRUYES EN FORMA DE PIRÁMIDE O TE DAN POL CULO Y NO CONSTRUYES NADA. Así fue hasta que alguien descubrió después -y sí, con más conocimiento- que una buena tapia a plomo requiere mucho menos material y permite llegar más alto construyendo cubos huecos -más tecnológicamente avanzadas que las pirámides, más conocimiento, el que los ET's en principio no demostraron en las pirámides-, sin ensanchar la tapia exageradamente.

Machos, los magufos es que parecéis de El Bonillo a veces hay que joderse, que cabezones, esa es la geometría y el número tan sagrado, ES QUE NO PUEDE SER OTRO POR DESCARTE BÁSICAMENTE.

Aparte de eso, la pirámide, si es que representa algo, es que para que haya una cúpula -el poder- debe haber más por debajo sosteniéndola -los pringaillos, el pueblo engañado-.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Pazuzu dijo:


> Especular con las pirámides es de pobres, puestos a divagar quedaría más original recurrir al Partenón y su adaptación a la curvatura del ojo humano:



La Acrópolis es una trampa para turistas. Existe abundante evidencia tanto gráfica (pinturas) como fotográfica de construcciones y torres otomanas de los ss. XIX y XX en toda la Acrópolis. Edificios que se destruyeron para crear la imagen de Atenas "antigua" para el turismo.







Fotografía de la Acrópolis en 1865. Se ven los restos de la demolición de un gran número de edificios otomanos. Escombreras enormes desbordan las murallas de la fortaleza en varios sitios. Se observa perfectamente la torre medieval todavía intacta a la izquieerda.

En la fotografía mas amplia (Fig. 7.43) Se ven los Propileos (entrada monumental de la Acrópolis) y la torre medieval que forma claramente parte de ellos y que fue mas tarde demolida.

La "restauración" tendenciosa del Partenón continuó durante el s. XX. La Acrópolis solo adquirió su forma moderna después de que el ingeniero griego Nikolaos Balanos trabajase en ella a finales del s. XIX y principios del XX.

En 1922 Anastasios Orlandos, ayudante personal de Balanos, protestó contra la reconstrucción de la columnata. Otros acusaban a Bálanos de fabricar (no reconstruir) pruebas de la gloria de Atenas, sin importarle para nada la realiad de la forma del templo.

Bálanos no hizo mas que usar para su reconstrucciónlas las primeras piezas de mármol que encontró sin prestar atención a sus posiciones originales. Es mas, si la forma de los fragmentos no le gustaba, Balanos los cortaba de acuerdo a sus necesidades de modo que encajasen en su gran plan. Como se ve, Balanos reordenó los fragmentos del Partenón guiado por su idea subjetiva de la "antiguedad".

Hay pruebas evidentes de la "reconstrucción" descaradamente tendenciosia de la Acrópolis por parte de Balanos, que basó su trabajo en la cronología scaligeriana. Por ejemplo: consideró que era absurdo reconstruir las partes del Partenón que los historiadores consideraban como mezquita. Para él todo estaba claro. La cronología scaligeriana también considera un crimen suponer que el Partenón fue en su origen un templo cristiano, y que luego terminó siendo una mezquita con los otomanos.







Vista aérea de la moderna Acrópolis. Se observa claramente que los "edificios antiguos" que los restauradores perdonaron son una gran minoría de los que originalmente formaban el grupo arquitectónico otomano que ocupaba toda la colina. Al parecer, la mayoría de los edificios eran tan obviamente cristianos (de los ss. XV y XVI) que "tuvieron" que ser demolidos para recuperar el paisaje "antiguo".


Traducido de Fomenko, por supuesto :

History: Fiction or Science ... - Google Books


----------



## Javi Metal (7 Oct 2009)

*Efectivamente*



JyQ dijo:


> MAGUFOS S.A. presenta: "¿Por qué los humanos eran tan idiotas y tuvieron que venir ET's con pistolas de rayos y pensamiento mágico a poner unas piedras encima de otras?
> 
> No soy arquitecto, pero diría que estás insultando a mucha gente que ha estudiado precisamente como construir una y por qué ya no se utilizan esos métodos...



no eres arquitecto y no sabes de qué va la vaina.


----------



## Paisaje (7 Oct 2009)

Calculín dijo:


> ¿Y pudo un solo hombre constuir Stonghedge sin usar ruedas?
> 
> Además, si no lo hicieron ellos solos, ¿Qué o quién les ayudó? ¿Qué pruebas hay? El problema, es que nosotros medimos las cosas en tiempo y dinero, y ellos seguramente no...



Gracias por el vídeo. Me he quedado ejem... de piedra


----------



## Scire (7 Oct 2009)

Que la Acrópolis ha sido usada por otomanos y sufrió varias modificaciones durante su historia no lo ha descubierto Fomenko. Cualquier guía de turistas te lo explica.


----------



## Pazuzu (7 Oct 2009)

Scire dijo:


> Que la Acrópolis ha sido usada por otomanos y sufrió varias modificaciones durante su historia no lo ha descubierto Fomenko. Cualquier guía de turistas te lo explica.



Exacto. De hecho, hay bastantes testimonios gráficos anteriores a la invención de la fotografía de cómo era aquello durante el periodo otomano, hasta casas había:












Nunca se me ocurrió al ver esas imágenes (ni me hubiera parecido verosímil por la diferencia entre estilos y técnicas arquitectónicas) que todo hubiera sido construido a la vez, pero cada cual es libre de extraer sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Oct 2009)

Es "obvio" dice, y se queda tan ancho. 

Obvio en su cabeza de burro, debe ser.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Es "obvio" dice.
> 
> Obvio en su cabeza de burro, debe ser.



Chúpamela niño de mamá y vuelve a reinsertar en tu culo las aportaciones de mierda que haces.


----------



## Lerroux_eliminado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Lo que no explicará el guía es que las torres eran anteriores o como mucho contemporáneas a los "templos griegos clásicos" de la colina:
> 
> Fotografía de 1860 donde se ve claramente que la torre otomana *medieval* y los cimientos del templo "antiguo" de Atenea Niké son de idéntica albañilería y materiales. Incluso las piedras son de idéntica factura y proporciones. *Es obvio que el templo no puede ser anterior a la torre.*
> 
> ...



O sea que la Acrópolis es de los turcos?

Espera...
*
JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA..........  JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA*


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Chúpamela niño de mamá y vuelve a reinsertar en tu culo las aportaciones de mierda que haces.



Por cada post de calidad que pones tú (que si que los pones), te entierras a ti mismo con otras cinco paladas de mierda.

Tu mismo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Por cada post de calidad que pones tú (que si que los pones), te entierras a ti mismo con otras cinco paladas de mierda.
> 
> Tu mismo.



Como solo vienes a molestar y no escribes absolutamente nada que merezca la pena leer, desde hoy te vas chupar rincón en mi lista de ignored hasta el dia del juicio final. 

A tomar por el culo amigo!


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (7 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Como solo vienes a molestar y no escribes absolutamente nada que merezca la pena leer, desde hoy te vas chupar rincón en mi lista de ignored hasta el dia del juicio final.
> 
> A tomar por el culo amigo!



Coño eso es novedad, hasta ahora era al revés, era a ti al que todo dios le ponía en ignored.


----------



## JyQ (7 Oct 2009)

Javi Metal dijo:


> Digamos a un arquitecto actual, que con únicamente los medios de la Edad Media haga una Catedral. Id., para hacer un acueducto de varios km de largo, y con un único grado de inclinación... En ninguno de los dos casos sabría, ni él, ni seguramente nadie.





Javi Metal dijo:


> no eres arquitecto y no sabes de qué va la vaina.



No soy arquitecto, pero no me gustaría que me sortearan en una rifa de hostias por ir a una facultad de arquitectura a decir estas idioteces, porque probablemente te caigan tantas que te quedes irreconocible...

En fin, tu mismo y tu pensamiento mágico, inténtalo, lo mismo te ignoran por pena...


----------



## ideograma (7 Oct 2009)

La burbuja mecánica dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe cómo se construyeron las pirámides, ¿Es que no veis la tele?
> 
> Los egipcios no existieron: Son los padres.



Por no saber, no sabemos ni el nombre que le daban a su tierra. A diferencia de la mayoría del resto de pirámides de Egipto, construidas con ladrillos, en las pirámides de Gizeh no existen pinturas ni relieves ni estatuas de ningún tipo. Tan solo bloques ciclópeos finamente tallados.


----------



## Gourou (7 Oct 2009)

Eso es porque Pericles era judío seguro


----------



## Kirot Returns (7 Oct 2009)

JyQ dijo:


> No soy arquitecto, pero no me gustaría que me sortearan en una rifa de hostias por ir a una facultad de arquitectura a decir estas idioteces, porque probablemente te caigan tantas que te quedes irreconocible...
> 
> En fin, tu mismo y tu pensamiento mágico, inténtalo, lo mismo te ignoran por pena...



que te ignoren es lo peor que te puede pasar


----------



## ideograma (7 Oct 2009)

Kirot Returns dijo:


> que te ignoren es lo peor que te puede pasar



Peor es la muerte.


----------



## Gourou (7 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Peor es la muerte.



Según Putin, es aún peor ser judío


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Gourou dijo:


> Según Putin, es aún peor ser judío



Pasapis multinick. Ignore + reporte.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (7 Oct 2009)

Scire dijo:


> Que la Acrópolis ha sido usada por otomanos y sufrió varias modificaciones durante su historia no lo ha descubierto Fomenko. Cualquier guía de turistas te lo explica.



Lo que no explicará el guía es que las torres eran anteriores o como mucho contemporáneas a los "templos griegos clásicos" de la colina:

Fotografía de 1860.

Se ve claramente que la torre otomana *medieval* y los cimientos sobre los que está construido el templo "antiguo" de Atenea Niké son de idéntica factura. Si los cimientos y la torre son contemporáneos, *el templo no puede ser anterior a la torre.*







De modo que si las torres son medievales toda la Acrópolis lo es 

Se ha DEMOLIDO literalmente de la historia todo lo que no encaja con el dogma scaligeriano!



Pazuzu dijo:


> Nunca se me ocurrió al ver esas imágenes (ni me hubiera parecido verosímil por la diferencia entre estilos y técnicas arquitectónicas) que todo hubiera sido construido a la vez, pero cada cual es libre de extraer sus propias conclusiones.



Pues ya lo ve, la foto prueba que se ha demolido todo aquello que hubiese servido para hacer las oportunas comparaciones .... y llegar a las correctas conclusiones


----------



## ideograma (7 Oct 2009)

Gourou dijo:


> Según Putin, es aún peor ser judío



Ya, es que Putin está iluminado, nadie sabe si eso es bueno o malo.


----------



## Javi Metal (7 Oct 2009)

*Se nota que no lo eres - NO soy del PENSAMIENTO MAGICO*



JyQ dijo:


> No soy arquitecto, pero no me gustaría que me sortearan en una rifa de hostias por ir a una facultad de arquitectura a decir estas idioteces, porque probablemente te caigan tantas que te quedes irreconocible...
> 
> En fin, tu mismo y tu pensamiento mágico, inténtalo, lo mismo te ignoran por pena...




... sino TODO LO CONTRARIO, que de la misma forma que software antiguo no funciona porque se deja de fabricar el hardware, se dejan técnicas antiguas porque son superadas. El problema es cuando queremos hacer lo mismo con aquellos medios: ¿quien se acuerda? (¿Te acuerdas cómo resolver una raíz cuadrada, o una cúbica?. ¿Te acuerdas cómo medir distancias con fórmulas trigonométricas? Inténtalo con un lápiz y un papel. Dependiendo de la edad que tengas puede que ni lo hayas visto nunca) . 

... y te puedo asegurar que se de lo que hablo, fíjate que solo tenían plomada, escuadra-cartabón y todo lo demás eran razones trigométricas. No habian estudios de resistencia de materiales, de subsuelos, etc., etc. 

Te recomiendo que sino dominas una materia no digas gilipolleces, sobre todo cuando tampoco comprendes lo que lees.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

Javi Metal dijo:


> ... sino TODO LO CONTRARIO, que de la misma forma que software antiguo no funciona porque se deja de fabricar el hardware,



Emuladores se llama, y de hecho, podemos emular cualquier software antiguo que quieras y con muy bajo coste computacional.



Javi Metal dijo:


> se dejan técnicas antiguas porque son superadas.



Me das la razón, bonito estuviera...



Javi Metal dijo:


> El problema es cuando queremos hacer lo mismo con aquellos medios: ¿quien se acuerda?



Te sigues luciendo, ¿piensas que los arquitectos de entonces no usaban planos y que lo hacían todo sobre la marcha?, en serio ¿tan subnormales crees que eran? ¿también en serio piensas que no hay nada guardado? 
¿Piensas que esto...





es una paja mental hecha al tuntún sobre la marcha y que el plano se hizo DESPUÉS DE LA CONSTRUCCIÓN?
¿que quién se acuerda? Joder, nadie que haya vivido 500 años, pero las técnicas existen y están apuntadas en libros con muchos años de antigüedad, que disparates dices.



Javi Metal dijo:


> (¿Te acuerdas cómo resolver una raíz cuadrada, o una cúbica?. ¿Te acuerdas cómo medir distancias con fórmulas trigonométricas? Inténtalo con un lápiz y un papel. Dependiendo de la edad que tengas puede que ni lo hayas visto nunca) .



http://platea.pntic.mec.es/~anunezca/ayudas/algoritmo_raiz/algoritmo_raiz.htm

Si eso no te convence puedo ir a cualquier biblioteca y estudiármelo de un libro de PAPEL, pero tranqui, los de mi generación dimos las raíces, vaya si las dimos, con un par de cojones y de carrerilla, por cierto, me dedico a ingeniar y desarrollar software, para mí, tanto simular en un ordenador la resistencia de un material, como realizar una raíz cuadrada tiene la misma abstracción: un algoritmo con datos de entrada y de salida.

Si por contra, de lo que hablas, es de re-inventar la rueda, es decir, de que haga la raíz cuadrada a mano sin que previamente la haya hecho nadie antes, me parece una estupidez, pues antes de llegar a eso, hay muchos escalones previos de descubrimientos, de la misma manera, cada catedral se basó en las construcciones inmediatamente anteriores a las que añadían algún nuevo material, otra técnica mejor o más rápida, alguna nueva herramienta más potente, un poco más de altura o anchura luego, el avance de conocimiento era paulatino conforme se trabajaba con lo ya hecho, no de golpe, eso sería imposible. Esto sigue así ahora y seguirá por siempre.

Por tanto, la gente usa siempre lo que tiene ya ESCRITO EN LOS LIBROS y, si lo ve conveniente o descubre algo, añade su propio toque personal que apuntará para las próximas generaciones de profesionales, siempre se ha hecho así pues así es cómo prospera y crece el conocimiento. Que guay si cada vez que avanzamos algo quemáramos los planos sea en arquitectura o ingeniería de cualquier tipo!!



Javi Metal dijo:


> ... y te puedo asegurar que se de lo que hablo, fíjate que solo tenían plomada, escuadra-cartabón y todo lo demás eran razones trigométricas.



Joder, lo reduces todo a tres herramientas, estás mucho más mal de la cabeza de lo que suponía:

¿y con qué perforaban una roca? ¿con qué la tallaban y partían? ¿con qué amasaban adobe? ¿con qué tiraban las hileras de bloques de piedra para que salieran rectos? ¿encima de qué cojones se subían cuándo los muros iban cogiendo altura? ¿con qué movían la tierra o en qué recipientes la echaban? ¿con qué trasladaban la piedra? ¿sobre qué apoyaban los arcos que forman el ábside antes de que éstos tuvieran apoyo entre ellos?

pistas: paletas, espuertas, cinceles, martillos, carretas, bueyes, andamios -muchos andamios-, cuerdas, reglas de madera, moldes de madera para arcos apoyados en andamios, etc..., -tengo experiencia como albañil trabajando los veranos mientras me sacaba la carrera por cierto-

¿qué experiencia/estudios aportas tú para saber de lo que hablas?



Javi Metal dijo:


> No habian estudios de resistencia de materiales, de subsuelos, etc., etc.



Cómo que no, te he pillado ya en muchas mentiras, ¿te suena de algo prueba y error? -que por cierto sigue siendo una prueba de lo más vigente hoy día-, ¿te crees que eran tan imbéciles como para montar las cosas sin saber si aguantarían? comenzó con iglesias pequeñas que cada vez iban agrandándose según se veía que los materiales aguantaban y según qué tipo de piedra, una buena tapia bien a plomo aguantará bastante. 

Esta gente también preveía qué piedra iría en qué lugar y para ello las numeraban y las contaban para tener una referencia de cada una y ponerla en el lugar exacto para el que fue tallada. Estás hecho un listo macho.



Javi Metal dijo:


> No habian estudios de resistencia de materiales, de subsuelos, etc., etc.



Además veo que utilizas mal la lengua española. No se dice "No habían estudios", sino "No HABÍA estudios", en singular:

Había – Habían, un error común entre hablantes españoles nativos Apuntes de Lengua

Lo siento, pero discutir con un niño de la LOGSE que comete tales atrocidades con el diccionario no es serio ni tiene ningún interés de nivel. No me hagas perder más tiempo por favor, debates serios, no de magufadas, no es necesario que seas del pensamiento mágico, pero los antiguos no eran estúpidos, sabían infinitamente más de lo que piensas y se conserva mucho material -gracias a ello la sociedad avanza-.



Javi Metal dijo:


> Te recomiendo que sino dominas una materia no digas gilipolleces, sobre todo cuando tampoco comprendes lo que lees.



Morirías aplastado por 40 veces tu peso bajo la montaña de libros que llevo leídos en toda mi vida sobre ciencias, matemáticas, informática, filosofía, metafísica, otras magufadas religiosas, novelas, psicología, economía y yo qué se qué más...

Crece, lee, experimenta, trabaja en algo y después, vuelve. Pero sólo cuando te hayas preparado.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

Gourou dijo:


> Según Putin, es aún peor ser judío



No, querrás decir todo lo contrario: lo peor es NO ser judío, con las NO ventajas que eso conlleva  

Bueno, ya dejé el tema del sionismo, me mantendré al margen xDDD.


----------



## Pazuzu (8 Oct 2009)

JyQ dijo:


> Por tanto, la gente usa siempre lo que tiene ya ESCRITO EN LOS LIBROS y, si lo ve conveniente o descubre algo, añade su propio toque personal que apuntará para las próximas generaciones de profesionales, siempre se ha hecho así pues así es cómo prospera y crece el conocimiento. Que guay si cada vez que avanzamos algo quemáramos los planos sea en arquitectura o ingeniería de cualquier tipo!!



Pues sí que quemaron, por ejemplo, la Biblioteca de Alejandría. Busca todas las obras escritas por Sófocles o un libro que explique algo aparentemente tan sencillo como la técnica para sostener los toldos de los circos romanos, porque si lo encuentras vas a resolver una incógnita que ningún arqueólogo o arquitecto ha conseguido despejar satisfactoriamente aún.

La Historia no es un avance perpetuo en el que ningún conocimento se pierde, aunque los que no hemos vivido directamente guerras ni depresiones económicas (dicen que ahora estamos al borde de lo segundo y nos acercamos a lo primero, pero desde luego esto aún no es la posguerra o la Guerra Civil) tendemos a pensar lo contrario. Y eso sin mencionar otros factores como el simple desuso y consecuente descuido de una información a lo largo de siglos, no de décadas como es el caso de los emuladores.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

Pazuzu dijo:


> Pues sí que quemaron, por ejemplo, la Biblioteca de Alejandría. Busca todas las obras escritas por Sófocles o un libro que explique algo aparentemente tan sencillo como la técnica para sostener los toldos de los circos romanos, porque si lo encuentras vas a resolver una incógnita que ningún arqueólogo o arquitecto ha conseguido despejar satisfactoriamente aún.
> 
> La Historia no es un avance perpetuo en el que ningún conocimento se pierde, aunque los que no hemos vivido directamente guerras ni depresiones económicas (dicen que ahora estamos al borde de lo segundo y nos acercamos a lo primero, pero desde luego esto aún no es la posguerra o la Guerra Civil) tendemos a pensar lo contrario. Y eso sin mencionar otros factores como el simple desuso y consecuente descuido de una información a lo largo de siglos, no de décadas como es el caso de los emuladores.



Ejem, aquí hablábamos de catedrales cristianas, pero bueno...

¿Alguna fuente fiable que niegue el conocimiento de la técnica de construir el toldo?

Claro que a veces ocurren esas cosas por culpa de los ignorantes que quieren meternos en la edad de piedra de nuevo, pero por suerte siempre, siempre, siempre queda algo, la prueba es el mundo tecnológico en el que vivimos hoy.

Sí, en lo que estoy de acuerdo es en que fue un desastre lo de Alejandría, a saber cómo estaríamos hoy si todo aquel saber no se hubiese perdido nunca...


----------



## Pazuzu (8 Oct 2009)

JyQ dijo:


> ¿Alguna fuente fiable que niegue el conocimiento de la técnica de construir el toldo?



Éste es un ejemplo de lo mucho que se especula sobre una técnica que sin duda se perdió:

nova velarium



> The drawings at Pompeii show the booms so there is some evidence of booms being used. No, I don't think it's possible for the same boom to be used with all support gear underneath the cloth. The cloth would drag over the tops of the booms. We did use pulleys or blocks at the very end of the booms in order to pull the sails of the covers backwards and forwards so that's already being done. He mentions structures on the outside of the Colosseum, I think Norma Goldman covered that quite well. There doesn't seem to be any structure outside, there are these stones outside the Colosseum but they're too shallowly fixed in the ground, and anyway they're not needed if the masts have all the strains vertically down them, the masts stand up by themselves. He says here he saw no holes to capture the end of the poles. Well, I'm afraid he'll have to look again. All these masts have got a hole at the top edge in some way of the Colosseum wall or the amphitheatre wall and then a support a little lower down rather like having a mast in a boat where the heal of the mast is against the keel in the hole there and the mast then rests against the beam at deck level, it's that sort of arrangement. There aren't any indications for adustable angle supports. There's nothing suggesting extra support for poles within the arenas.



Todo esto viene a demostrar lo que debería ser obvio pero para los adoradores de las teorías exóticas no parece serlo: que no ser capaz de reproducir lo que hizo una civilización antigua, o tener dificultades con ello, tampoco significa que tuvieran acceso a una tecnología comparable a la actual. 

En el fondo, llenar esas lagunas de la Historia con marcianos es infravalorar a los antiguos. En eso creo que estamos de acuerdo.


----------



## Javi Metal (8 Oct 2009)

*Sigues empanao MAJO*

1.- 

"Emuladores se llama, y de hecho, podemos emular cualquier software antiguo que quieras y con muy bajo coste computacional"

- chico, que es lo contrario: INTENTA SIMPLEMENTE CAPTURAR LA INFORMACION DE ALGUN DISCO DE 5 1/4, ALGO QUE DEJO DE UTILIZARSE HACE POCO MAS DE 10 AÑOS. ¿CON QUE HARDWARE? Los medios a utilizar han superado lo precedente, y en muchas ocasiones, se pierde la información de cómo se hizo. Seguramente, sería muy difícil que las empresas que fabricaban esos lectores pudieran hacerlo de nuevo, forma sencilla. Los planos, los medios de producción, etc., se van dejando atrás, y muchas veces se pierden. 

2.- 
"Te sigues luciendo, ¿piensas que los arquitectos de entonces no usaban planos y que lo hacían todo sobre la marcha?, en serio ¿tan subnormales crees que eran? ¿también en serio piensas que no hay nada guardado? "

- EN MUCHAS OBRA PUBLICAS, CUANDO SE VAN MOVIENDO EL TERRENO APARECEN COSAS QUE NO ESTABAN EN NINGUN PLANO, O SIMPLEMENTE NI EL AYUNTAMIENTO NI LO TENIA. Y muchas ocasiones, son terrenos, edificios que no llevan ni 100 años movidos/construídos.

EXTRAPOLA A ALGUNOS CIENTOS/MILES DE AÑOS. De la misma forma que hay tradiciones que se pierden hay usos y costumbres que se pierden. Y algunos usos eran, lo que ahora llamamos TECNICOS. ¿ADONDE ESTAN GUARDADOS LOS PLANOS originales DEL COLISEO ROMANO? etc. 

Y sobretodo, mi idea sobre dichos constructores, es TODO LO CONTRARIO A LO QUE DICES QUE PIENSO: eran unos tíos muy buenos, con medios que ahora nos parecerían claramente insuficientes. Y eso puede hacer pensar a algún lego/iluminao en la materia, de que eran técnicas procedentes de extraterrestres. No, eran técnicas humanas, pero que SE HAN PERDIDO, no queda rastro escrito, ni oral de ello. 

POR LO QUE VEO HAS TENIDO QUE RECURRIR A UNA BASE DE DATOS EXTERNA, NO TE LO SABIAS, NI TE ACORDABAS - esto en particular no quiere decir que seas tonto del culo, pero EL CONOCIMIENTO DE ESTE ALGORITMO ERA ALGO QUE UN NIÑO DE 7 AÑOS DEBIA SABER EN ESPAÑA HACE POCO MAS DE 30 AÑOS - solo 30 años -. PREGUNTA AHORA, porque tu en particular ya me has respondido. Muchos conocimientos SE PIERDEN. 

Y ahora, pueden quedar registrados, pero antes, cuando el papel era un bien escaso, o ni siquiera existía, pues ni eso. Y de lo escrito, se ha perdido mucho. ¿Pero de verdad crees que todo lo que se ha hecho está escrito en alguna parte, y archivado, etc. etc. y nada se pierde, etc., etc.?


"Joder, lo reduces todo a tres herramientas ".- para PROYECTAR, sí, disponían de eso y poco más de lo dicho antes: compás y portagrados (que se sepa). Para trabajar, es otro tema, y no solo las obviedades que pones. (Tu experiencia como albañil ha sido muy definitoria)


3.-

"Además veo que utilizas mal la lengua española. No se dice "No habían estudios", sino "No HABÍA estudios", en singular"..

Obvio, escribiendo de prisa puede pasar eso, pero cualquiera que sepa un poquito, no hace falta recurrir a la red. Ahora dime por favor qué pone la RAE sobre "magufadas"



PD.- espero que al menos te sirva para distraerte en el recreo.


----------



## REISE4 (8 Oct 2009)

Tag: 

Lo que no hay son ganas de trabajar


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

Javi Metal dijo:


> 1.-
> 
> "Emuladores se llama, y de hecho, podemos emular cualquier software antiguo que quieras y con muy bajo coste computacional"
> 
> ...



Que vale, que sí, que me alegro. 

Toma, más apropiado para ti:

Para que empieces a descubrir cosas

Para que guardes tus primeras impresiones

Para que vayas descubriendo la ciencia



*Se buscan:* Conforeros que argumenten en condiciones y hayan leído al menos un libro, estudiado o trabajado en algo en su vida. Experiencia demostrable, abstenerse quién quiera hacer perder el tiempo al entrevistador.

*Motivación: *Hay gente que por más OWNED que se llevan siguen con su retahíla y defendiéndose de pena, por ello nos comprometemos a ofrecer un debate serio y en condiciones con gente que lo merece.

*Requisitos mínimos:* 

- Conocer la diferencia entre usar palabras inventadas graciosas a propósito y usar mal la lengua por ignorancia. 

- La diferencia entre una base de datos, un servidor web y una página web.

- Entre lo que necesita un plano y lo que no.

- Entre aprender como un loro o inventar algoritmos.

- Entre utilizar emuladores y estancar la tecnología. 

Preguntar aquí.


----------



## tiraacascalá (8 Oct 2009)

Creo que a la gente se le va la perola! Yo no he argumentando que las hicieran los OVNIS o gente de otro planeta, simplemente que hay tecnicas constructivas que los egipcios o la civilización humana que fuese tenia y que conforme los tiempos se han perdido.

De la misma manera que somos muy avanzados en muchas cosas, quizás en otras estemos muy por detrás que civilizaciones anteriores. 

Mis dudas siempre han sido técnicas, trabajo en el sector del transporte especial (gruas, grandes vigas,equipos modulares) y movemos cargas pues de 100TN, por lo que unas piedras tan grandes deben ser muy estudiadas. Ayer se llevo a Muskiz una pieza de 485TN y no veas el carreton que llevaba. 

Como llevaron las piedras allí? Hombre pues ni idea, pero me interesaría mas la logística de tanta y tanta gente trabajando, pues tendrían que comer, dormir y cagar. Que 1000 personas pueden llevar piedras tan lejos con troncos y cuerdas, hombre, si hay la organización de juntar tanta gente en un sitio tan pequeño.....quizás sea sea posible pero la precisión del trabajo a tanta altura me da aun mas respeto.

Saludos!


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

tiraacascalá dijo:


> Creo que a la gente se le va la perola! Yo no he argumentando que las hicieran los OVNIS o gente de otro planeta, simplemente que hay tecnicas constructivas que los egipcios o la civilización humana que fuese tenia y que conforme los tiempos se han perdido.
> 
> De la misma manera que somos muy avanzados en muchas cosas, quizás en otras estemos muy por detrás que civilizaciones anteriores.
> 
> ...



Y es que no maravillarse ante la precisión y complejidad de las pirámides de Gizeh o del Triliton de Baalbek o de los bloques de Tiuahuanaco o de Cuzco es de ignorantes. Es propio de personas que no tienen los mínimos conocimientos de ingeniería.


----------



## Folken90 (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Y es que no maravillarse ante la precisión y complejidad de las pirámides de Gizeh o del Triliton de Baalbek o de los bloques de Tiuahuanaco o de Cuzco es de ignorantes. Es propio de personas que no tienen los mínimos conocimientos de ingeniería.



Espero que tú sí tengas dichos conocimientos (de los de verdad, de carrera y eso para poder afirmar eso).


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

Folken90 dijo:


> Espero que tú sí tengas dichos conocimientos (de los de verdad, de carrera y eso para poder afirmar eso).



No, yo no me licencié en ingeniería, pero sé que una grúa común de construcción de viviendas levanta unas ocho toneladas.

Para edificar el Triliton de Baalbek debieron tallar, transportar durante 1km. y elevar tres bloques de unas 700tn cada uno.

Está documentado cómo los romanos transportaron obeliscos de 200tn con gran esfuerzo, avanzando por las calles de Roma escasos centímetros cada hora. No sabemos nada del Triliton.


----------



## alpha (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Eres el primero que menciona marcianos o extraterrestres. ¿Por qué te vienen a la cabeza los marcianos al pensar en las pirámides de Gizeh? Yo creo que las construyeron personas, faltaría más.



Ya. Personas, pero que no fueron los egipcios, que casualmente eran una civilización bastante avanzada para la epoca.

NO te lo tomes a mal ¿tu que formación tienes? Porque lo que has soltado de que las piramides osn mas complejas que la torre eiffel.....me cuadra a que muchas cosas te impresionan porque no las comprendes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> No, yo no me licencié en ingeniería, pero sé que una grúa común de construcción de viviendas levanta unas ocho toneladas.
> 
> Para edificar el Triliton de Baalbek debieron tallar, transportar durante 1km. y elevar tres bloques de unas 700tn cada uno.
> 
> Está documentado cómo los romanos transportaron obeliscos de 200tn con gran esfuerzo, avanzando por las calles de Roma escasos centímetros cada hora. No sabemos nada del Triliton.



Quién dijo lo de "dame un punto de apoyo y te muevo el universo?"

Según "Diccionario de artes y manufacturas, de agricultura, de minas, etc ..., Volume 2" publicado en 1857, columna 403 abajo:

Diccionario de artes y manufacturas ... - Google Books

_...la resistencia al rozamiento parece ser evaluada sobre las calzadas secas en buen estado y para nuestros carruages (sic) habituales en 1/50 para calzadas empedradas, y de 1/35 a 1/10 sobre los arrecifes...

...La calzada empedrada tiene, pues, una notable ventaja sobre el arrecife bajo el punto de vista de la tracción..._​

Con este dato podemos estimar que, sobre una calzada empedrada como las romanas y horizontal, la fuerza de tracción para mover un bloque de 700 toneladas es de unos 14.000 Kg.

Según "Extracción de trozas mediante bueyes y tractores agrícolas, de E. Otavo Rodríguez", pag. 34, cuadro 4, la fuerza de tracción de un buey de peso medio (450 Kg) es de 61 Kg a una velocidad de arrastre de 2,5 Km/h

http://books.google.com/books?id=TtDdk88cDnMC&pg=PA33&lpg=PA33&dq=buey+fuerza+tracci%C3%B3n+kg&source=bl&ots=GhYbsG7TdA&sig=CgXY3m3I4-nkRvB3HzLwbvjdhX8&hl=en&ei=V-TNSoOxGsjJ-QaZ2t2HAw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=5#v=onepage&q=buey%20fuerza%20tracci%C3%B3n%20kg&f=false

O sea que 230 bueyes moverían un bloque de 700 toneladas a 2,5 Km/h por una calzada horizontal empedrada. Y si usas elefantes serán bastante menos 

El problema ya no es técnico, sino logístico para disponer del número suficiente de animales sanos.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Quién dijo lo de "dame un punto de apoyo y te muevo el universo?"
> 
> Según "Diccionario de artes y manufacturas, de agricultura, de minas, etc ..., Volume 2" publicado en 1857, columna 403 abajo:
> 
> ...



Siempre tiene que joderme alguien el discursito!!!


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Quién dijo lo de "dame un punto de apoyo y te muevo el universo?"
> 
> Según "Diccionario de artes y manufacturas, de agricultura, de minas, etc ..., Volume 2" publicado en 1857, columna 403 abajo:
> 
> ...



Muy didáctico, aunque deberían ser unos pocos bueyes o elefantes más puesto que la cantera se encuentra valle abajo y hay un notable desnivel. ¿Alguna sugerencia para alzarlas casi dos metros y depositarlas con precisión sobre otros bloques?:


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Muy didáctico, aunque deberían ser unos pocos bueyes o elefantes más puesto que la cantera se encuentra valle abajo y hay un notable desnivel. ¿Alguna sugerencia para alzarlas casi dos metros y depositarlas con precisión sobre otros bloques?:



Avanzar y calzar, avanzar y calzar y mucha paciencia que no tenemos tanta prisa...


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (8 Oct 2009)

Segun otras fuentes la fuerza de tracción de un buey es de 125 kilos, asi que "sólo" harían falta la mitad.



> ¿Alguna sugerencia para alzarlas casi dos metros y depositarlas con precisión sobre otros bloques?



Cuerdas, cuñas y palancas.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

Densidad de la mayor parte de las rocas 3 veces más que el agua:

Densidad : Densidad y peso de la roca (piedra).

Dimensiones de la mayor parte de los bloques en Giza por ejemplo= 2,5 x 2,5 x 3 = 3,125 m^3

http://www.egiptologia.com/todo-sobre-las-piramides/88-articulos-sobre-las-piramides-de-egipto-en-general/2993-cimientos-y-estructura-de-las-piramides-de-guiza.html?start=6

Por tanto cada roca pesa = 3,125 x 3000 = 3.125 kg.

Aplicamos eso a los bueyes y elefantes y no se lleva tan mal la cosa.

Ahora falta saber la fuerza de tracción que habría que hacer para subir una roca de ese peso por una rampa de n grados para ir colocándolas...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Muy didáctico, aunque deberían ser unos pocos bueyes o elefantes más puesto que la cantera se encuentra valle abajo y hay un notable desnivel. ¿Alguna sugerencia para alzarlas casi dos metros y depositarlas con precisión sobre otros bloques?:



Así a bote pronto pienso en una rampa larga de baja inclinación, como las de botar buques:


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Segun otras fuentes la fuerza de tracción de un buey es de 125 kilos, asi que "sólo" harían falta la mitad.
> 
> 
> 
> Cuerdas, cuñas y palancas.




Muy bueno... ¿de acero? Es curioso que estas construcciones con bloques megalíticos, tanto en Baalbek, como en Gizeh, como en Tiahuanaco o Cuzco dejaron de estar de moda.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Así a bote pronto pienso en una rampa larga de baja inclinación:



En caso de una pirámide,

Para unos 10 grados solamente, si quieres subir eso a 146 metros de altura, necesitas una rampa de 860 metros según mis cálculos.

Supongo, que se tendrían que subir por niveles en espiral rodeando la pirámide.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Es curioso que estas construcciones con bloques megalíticos, tanto en Baalbek, como en Gizeh, como en Tiahuanaco o Cuzco dejaron de estar de moda.



Mas por la organización social y logística que se necesita que por dificultades técnicas.


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Mas por la organización social y logística que se necesita que por dificultades técnicas.



En el altiplano boliviano, a 4.000 m de altitud, en Tiahuanaco tallaron, transportaron y depositaron una losa de unas 440tn. Otros bloques de más de 100tn fueron transportados desde 40km de distancia.

Es como si a los antiguos les sobrara el tiempo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En el altiplano boliviano, a 4.000 m de altitud, en Tiahuanaco tallaron, transportaron y depositaron una losa de unas 440tn. Otros bloques de más de 100tn fueron transportados desde 40km de distancia.
> 
> Es como si a los antiguos les sobrara el tiempo.



Ya has calculado cuanto tiempo? Me parece que no, para variar.

Suponiendo que vayan como caracoles, a 5m/h, tardarían menos de 1 año en recorrer 40Km.


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En el altiplano boliviano, a 4.000 m de altitud, en Tiahuanaco tallaron, transportaron y depositaron una losa de unas 440tn. Otros bloques de más de 100tn fueron transportados desde 40km de distancia.
> 
> Es como si a los antiguos les sobrara el tiempo.



fuentes...


----------



## JyQ (8 Oct 2009)

¿Y si la piedra nunca fue movida sino tallada in situ?, la puerta del sol...







mide 10 x 12 x 1, luego debe pesar 360tn...


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ya has calculado cuanto tiempo? Me parece que no, para variar.
> 
> Suponiendo que vayan como caracoles, a 5m/h, tardarían menos de 1 año en recorrer 40Km.



La cantera estaba a 1.500m. En todo caso parece que los antiguos bolivianos, como los antiguos egipcios y libaneses tuviesen adoración por los gigantescos bloques tallados. No parece sencillo escalar una montaña arrastrado un bloque compacto de 100 SEAT Ibiza sin ruedas.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> La cantera estaba a 1.500m. En todo caso parece que los antiguos bolivianos, como los antiguos egipcios y libaneses tuviesen adoración por los gigantescos bloques tallados. No parece sencillo escalar una montaña arrastrado un bloque compacto de 100 SEAT Ibiza sin ruedas.



Pues nada, ya está todo explicado pero sigues buscando elementos mágicos. En eso yo no te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Dabicito (8 Oct 2009)

No he tenido tiempo de seguir todo el hilo, pero opino lo siguiente.


La historia no sigue una evolución lineal. Desde el neolítico han desfilado civilizaciones con un desarrollo de la técnica brutal, que se extinguieron cuando desapareció el poder que las sustentaba (difícil de mantener). Egipto, Mesopotamia, los mayas, etc., todas ellas se desarrollaron en núcleos fértiles que demandaban una complejidad económica y social para explotar el medio a tope, puesto que no eran culturas medievales como las de los pueblos de nuestros abuelos, ni de supervivencia, sino de un grandísimo excedente. 

Coño, además estamos hablando de hombres, no de australopitecus. 

Lo curioso es que el capitalismo (la llave mágica para el megadesarrollo) se desarrolló prácticamente en comunidades aldeanas europeas, tal vez de ahí esa infravaloración de esas civilizaciones antiguas.


----------



## Folken90 (8 Oct 2009)

Dabicito dijo:


> No he tenido tiempo de seguir todo el hilo, pero opino lo siguiente.
> 
> 
> La historia no sigue una evolución lineal. Desde el neolítico han desfilado civilizaciones con un desarrollo de la técnica brutal, que se extinguieron cuando desapareció el poder que las sustentaba (difícil de mantener). Egipto, Mesopotamia, los mayas, etc., todas ellas se desarrollaron en núcleos fértiles que demandaban una complejidad económica y social para explotar el medio a tope, puesto que no eran culturas medievales como las de los pueblos de nuestros abuelos, ni de supervivencia, sino de un grandísimo excedente.
> ...




Hombre, el comercio no lo inventaron en aldeas europeas ni mucho menos. Y es el comercio la base del capitalismo.

Con esto quiero decir, el capitalismo como hoy en día lo conocemos, con sus dineros y sus cosas tiene poca historia.

Pero si quieres buscarle orígenes, puedes remontarte hasta más atrás, no sólo hasta donde te interesa para tu conclusión.


----------



## ideograma (8 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Pues nada, ya está todo explicado pero sigues buscando elementos mágicos. En eso yo no te puedo ayudar.



Confundes enigmático con mágia. No seré yo el primero ni el último que se sorprende ante el enigma que supone como los antiguos transportaban gigantescos bloques de piedra tanto el Gizeh como en Baalbek como Tiahuanaco, Cuzco o Sacsayaman. Deben haber sido millones las personas que se han maravillado ante estas construcciones y han tratado de imaginar cómo fueron posibles.

Hay otros millones de personas que o bien no les despierta la curiosidad o bien creen saber como fue posible.

En cualquier caso, la Gran Pirámide de Gizeh es bastante famosa, está catalogada como la primera maravilla del mundo y aparece en el billete de 1 dolar. ¿Quizá sea por la complejidad que reviste su construcción?


----------



## Krispín (8 Oct 2009)

F.S. Dragó escribió en su Historia Mágica que los hechos de la historia suceden pero no se suceden, cual estrellas que parecen estar en el mismo plano para el observador aunque no sea así ni mucho menos......"acaso son consecutivas las estrellas" escribió......

Después lo argumentaba poniendo el ejemplo del cambio del calendario Juliano versus el Gregoriano.....


----------



## alpha (9 Oct 2009)

Krispín dijo:


> F.S. Dragó escribió en su Historia Mágica que los hechos de la historia suceden pero no se suceden, cual estrellas que parecen estar en el mismo plano para el observador aunque no sea así ni mucho menos......"acaso son consecutivas las estrellas" escribió......
> 
> Después lo argumentaba poniendo el ejemplo del cambio del calendario Juliano versus el Gregoriano.....



S. Drago en ese libro se dedica a hacer elucubraciones mil, para entretener y para entretenerse. Y el mismo dice que no pretende aportar pruebas, solo idear hipótesis. No te tomes ese libro muy en serio, pero disfrutalo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> En cualquier caso, la Gran Pirámide de Gizeh es bastante famosa, está catalogada como la primera maravilla del mundo y aparece en el billete de 1 dolar. ¿Quizá sea por la complejidad que reviste su construcción?



Confundes complejidad con trabajo.

La pirámide, el poliedro mas simple después del cubo, no es una figura compleja, por tanto su construcción tampoco, es simplemente repetitiva. Evidentemente el trabajo es titánico, pero se reduce a muchas jornadas de hacer todos los días exactamente lo mismo.

No estoy maravillado, simplemente impresionado mas que nada por el tamaño. Se podrían hacer 20.000 pirámides iguales hoy en dia si alguien consiguiese el control social de los faraones y tuviese el capricho..


----------



## Scire (9 Oct 2009)

Todos los niños del mundo construyen pirámides con bloques de plástico o con arena y no se caen. Las pirámides de Gizeh son lo mismo pero multiplicado por x. El problema es logístico.
Un niño no constuye una torre Eiffel, ni una catedral, ni el arco de la Defense, ni una plataforma petrolífera.

Que sí, que quizás los técnicos de hoy se han olvidado de fabricar cestos de paja a mano, pero es que no los necesitamos.


----------



## boquerónmig (9 Oct 2009)

Una imagen "curiosa" de jeroglíficos del interior de la tumba de Osiris:


----------



## pobre_pringao (9 Oct 2009)

Todo el mundo puede ver que esa piedra la coloca cualquiera con la puntal nabo.


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se podrían hacer 20.000 pirámides iguales hoy en dia si alguien consiguiese el control social de los faraones y tuviese el capricho..



No sabes lo que estás escribiendo, la complejidad titánica de la pirámide no es solamente su majestuosa extructura exterior (a la que le faltan las losas de revestimiento pulidas con una precisión de calidad optica), su alineación sino también por su confiiguración interior de túneles, cámaras, techos y pasadizos.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> No sabes lo que estás escribiendo, la complejidad titánica de la pirámide no es solamente su majestuosa extructura exterior



Se dice estructura. Sabes menos que yo lo que extás excribiendo en ese majestuoso extado de éxtasis. Ten cuidado no te des un coscorrón con el techo y pon siempre un colchón dejabo cuando levites.



ideograma dijo:


> (a la que le faltan las losas de revestimiento pulidas con una precisión de calidad optica)



bueno, aqui ya abandono porque sin las gafas fosforescentes - que no se donde las tengo - no recibo tu longitud de onda y sin cuatro pelotazos previos de 43 con coca-cola tampoco sabré descodificarte.




pobre_pringao dijo:


> Todo el mundo puede ver que esa piedra la coloca cualquiera con la puntal nabo.



Dicen las malas lenguas que la punta del nabo de un extraterrestre es mas eficiente...

... pero viendo estos cuerpos serranos son calumnias fijo, como no sean retráctiles...


----------



## Pinchazo (9 Oct 2009)

Imagino que estas piedras nunca las levantarían, solo las desplazarían y voltearían.

Pero decir que "hoy no podríamos construir algo así" es un tanto ridículo.

Buscando rápido por internet.
World's Biggest Crane pictures from news photos on webshots


> ... It has a lifting capacity of 26,000 tons...
> ...Fully extended, it can stand 700 feet tall. ...



¿Cuanto decías que pesaban los pedrolos?
Teniendo en cuenta que la pirámide no llegaba a los 500 pies, esta monstruosidad de grua podría ella solita desmontarte y montarte la pirámide bloque por bloque.

Y si no se hacen gruas más grandes es simplemente porque ¿para que querríamos levantar tanta monstruisidad de peso de una vez? Ya es increible que hayan construido una grua como esta.

Lo que impresiona de la pirámide no es el tamaño en sí mismo, sino que tal monstruosidad fuera realizada a base de fuerza bruta.
Ponle tecnología y tan solo se convierte en un ostentoso montículo artificial.
Si lo comparamos con las torres más altas construidas por el hombre moderno, 146 metros frente a...





Pues como que se ha quedado pequeña.
Y a diferencia de nuestras estructuras, es una forma geométrica ultraestable. Una pirámide maciza. ¿Como se va a derrumbar eso si es como una montaña? ¿Hacia donde podría caer?. Ahora hacemos edificios huecos para poder hacer cosas dentro y estilizados para lograr la máxima altura con la mínima superficie ocupada. 
Son edificios con una intencionalidad práctica, no una mole maciza salvo unas pequeñas galerías.

Obviamente, por su tamaño, sigue siendo impresionante y asombroso para la época. Pero en una epoca donde se han construido cohetes casi suficientemente potentes para poner una de esas piedras gigantes EN ÓRBITA, sostener que seríamos incapaces de eso es simplemente ignorar de lo que somos capaces hoy en día.


----------



## Jesùs lo dijo (9 Oct 2009)

*esfinge de Giza tiene 25000 años, està demostrado por la erosiòn*



ideograma dijo:


> La cantera estaba a 1.500m. En todo caso parece que los antiguos bolivianos, como los antiguos egipcios y libaneses tuviesen adoración por los gigantescos bloques tallados. No parece sencillo escalar una montaña arrastrado un bloque compacto de 100 SEAT Ibiza sin ruedas.



Antiguos bolivianos y antiguos egipcios?

Jajajajajajajajajaja

como es posibile que te comes ese cuento?


----------



## JyQ (9 Oct 2009)

Esto es de traca, que 4 de 6 posteadores que estamos aquí sean magufos pro-alien tiene cojones, vaya que sí. Yo no se de qué sirve ahora estudiar, cuánta intoxicación cultural...


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Se dice estructura. Sabes menos que yo lo que extás excribiendo en ese majestuoso extado de éxtasis. Ten cuidado no te des un coscorrón con el techo y pon siempre un colchón dejabo cuando levites.
> 
> 
> 
> bueno, aqui ya abandono porque sin las gafas fosforescentes - que no se donde las tengo - no recibo tu longitud de onda y sin cuatro pelotazos previos de 43 con coca-cola tampoco sabré descodificarte.



Sí ya sé que se escribe estructura, era un error tipográfico. Las losas de revestimiento todavía son visibles en la cumbre de la pirámide de Kefrén y en la base de la Gran Pirámide. Para coroborar las características de su pulido y la precisión con que están colocadas me remito a los trabajos de Petrie, padre de la egiptología moderna.

Tú sí debes levitar para abstraerte del mundo que te rodea. Harías bien en informarte sobre las características generales de las pirámides de Gizeh antes de intervenir en este hilo, con o sin pelotazos de 43 y con o sin gafas fosforescentes. Incluso me atrevería a proponerte que vieses tan solo fotografías de las losas de revestimiento que te menciono, con eso sería suficiente.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Oct 2009)

Ideograma, y qué es lo que nos quieres decir finalmente de las pirámides? Cuales son tus conclusiones sobre su construcción?


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Ideograma, y qué es lo que nos quieres decir finalmente de las pirámides? Cuales son tus conclusiones sobre su construcción?



Mis conclusiones son que su datación es errónea, son anteriores a lo que se cree. Es imposible que los egipcios fabricasen patinetes, leugo fabricasen un F1 para después volver a fabricar patinetes. Comprobar la evolucción de las 108 pirámides de Egipto y su datación es ridículo. Bueno, de hecho la asociación americana de geología ha determinado que la Esfinge tiene un mínimo de 8.000 años de antigüedad.

Las construcciones de Gizeh, por la utilización de bloques titánicos y su falta de ornamentación se parecen más a otras construcciones egipcias, como el Templo del Valle (a los pies de la Esfinge)


----------



## pobre_pringao (9 Oct 2009)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Si lo comparamos con las torres más altas construidas por el hombre moderno, 146 metros frente a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Cuantos de esos edificios durarán 4000 años? (aceptando la versión oficial )


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> ¿Cuantos de esos edificios durarán 4000 años? (aceptando la versión oficial )



A eso ya te han contestado con un argumento muy sólido (valga la redundancia )



Pinchazo dijo:


> ... a diferencia de nuestras estructuras, [la priámide] es una forma geométrica ultraestable. Una pirámide maciza. ¿Como se va a derrumbar eso si es como una montaña? ¿Hacia donde podría caer?. Ahora hacemos edificios huecos para poder hacer cosas dentro ...
> 
> ...Son edificios con una intencionalidad práctica


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A eso ya te han contestado con un argumento muy sólido (valga la redundancia )



Sí, estos muros también han aguantado muy bien el paso del tiempo.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Sí, estos muros también han aguantado muy bien el paso del tiempo.



Por cierto, las canteras de las rocas de Sacsayhuamán que muestras en la foto están mas altas que la ciudad.

No se si me entiendes lo que te quiero decir... 

Te vas a tener que buscar la vida, amigo, toda la información sobre como se encajaron esas piedras está en internet, incluidos los experimentos que demuestran que es factible.... con un palo y una piedra.

Yo no juego mas al maestro contigo.


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por cierto, las canteras de las rocas de Sacsayhuamán que muestras en la foto están mas altas que la ciudad.
> 
> No se si me entiendes lo que te quiero decir...
> 
> ...



¿No será el descubrimiento del bueno de Davidovits?


----------



## Scire (9 Oct 2009)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> ¿Cuantos de esos edificios durarán 4000 años? (aceptando la versión oficial )



Son edificios útiles, no un montón de piedras una sobre otra sin función.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

Esta es la realidad de la "precisión óptica"  de los incas:

Las piedras solo encajan en la cara visible, por dentro estn unidas con cemento:





En esta página se describen las técnicas y como se hicieron encajar con una escuadra de palo 

Incas' stone fitting​
Si es que *hay que dároslo todo mascado y en papilla*... muy inteligentes no sois, verdad?

Lo siento cazadores de aliens, vais a tener que seguir buscando...

Bueno, dije que no jugaría mas al maestro. A ver si lo cumplo, si es que me dais pena, joder!


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Esta es la realidad de la "precisión óptica"  de los incas:
> 
> Las piedras solo encajan en la cara visible, por dentro estn unidas con cemento:
> 
> ...



Caramba, en Cuzco todavía eran más cuidadosos que en Egipto y escogieron el sistema más práctico, ágil y liviano para construir sus muros. En el link está muy bien explicado, hasta resulta sencillo si dispones de tiempo. ¿Cuantos hombres o llamas serían necesarios para mover bloques de doscientas toneladas?

El papel lo soporta casi todo, lo que indica el link tiene su lógica. En realidad es lo único que tiene lógica de estas construcciones irracionales.

Como en Baalbek, los grandes monolitos descansan en otros más pequeños que les sirven de base.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (9 Oct 2009)

Precisión óptica = a ojo de buen cubero


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> ¿Cuantos hombres o llamas serían necesarios para mover bloques de doscientas toneladas?



Mira, pensé que lo habías pillado pero otra vez te sobreestimé.

Antes de pensar que te faltan luces lo repetiré de nuevo, a ver si esta vez lo pillas:



PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Por cierto, las canteras de las rocas de Sacsayhuamán que muestras en la foto están *mas altas* que la ciudad.
> 
> No se si me entiendes lo que te quiero decir...





ideograma dijo:


> Como en Baalbek, los grandes monolitos descansan en otros más pequeños que les sirven de base.



O sea que parte de la rampa empedrada para izarlos sigue estando ahí


----------



## Folken90 (9 Oct 2009)

Te doy las gracias por el post Putin, porque cuando la tienes la tienes, sin duda.


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Mira, pensé que lo habías pillado pero otra vez te sobreestimé.
> 
> Antes de pensar que te faltan luces lo repetiré de nuevo, a ver si esta vez lo pillas:
> 
> ...



Perdona, yo pensé que tú también lo habrías pillado. Como me he referido ayer en Bolivia transportaron un bloque de 440tn desde la cantera a 1.500m hasta Tiahuanaco a 4.000m. En Ollantaytambo (Perú) tuvieron que salvar también desniveles con bloques gigantescos. En Cuzco y Sacsayuaman (aunque la cantera estuviera a mayor altura) tuvieron que izar SOBRE SUS BASES bloques de 200tn.

¿Cuantas llamas?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (9 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Como me he referido ayer en Bolivia...
> 
> ¿Cuantas llamas?



Tu lo que quieres es torearnos, saltando de un tema a otro según te parezca.

Así que ahora hablamos de Tiahuanaco? Pues que dudas tienes? 

Ya se respondió que la Puerta del Sol se talló "in situ" ... sabes lo que esto significa?

En cuanto al resto, los bloque "gigantes" son como estos que se ven al lado del turista que no es precisamente un jugador de baloncesto:







Misteriosamente misterioso hoygan!


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu o que quieres es torearnos, saltando de un tema a otros según te parezca.
> 
> Así que ahora hablamos de Tiahuanaco. Que dudas tienes? Ya se respondió que la Puerta del Sol se talló "in situ" ... sabes lo que esto significa?
> 
> ...



Te precipitas Putin, no me refiero a estas piedras, me refiero a las que se supone pertenecían al muelle del complejo.

World Mysteries - Mystic Places - Puma Punku and Tiwanaku [Tiahuanaco]

Si entras en la página verás, donde hacen referencia al Pumapunku, las fotografías y leerás que la mayor losa tiene un peso estimado de 440tn. En "Las huellas de los dioses" de Graham Hancock encontrarás la evidencia de la procedencia de esos bloques, una cantera a 1.500m de altitud.

En cuanto a Ollantaytambo, no encuentro las imágenes que busco pero existe un muro compuesto por de seis bloques, el mayor de los cuales debe pesar unas 200tn.


----------



## ideograma (9 Oct 2009)

Monolitos de Ollantaytambo

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/10/Ollantaytambo_Monolithen.jpg


----------



## Asdrúbal el Bello (9 Oct 2009)

han sido ellos


----------



## Scire (9 Oct 2009)

Va, dejémonos de gilipolleces. Que todas esas civilizaciones trabajaban con piedra porque no daban a más. El único objetivo de sus construcciones era amontonar piedras hasta ver hasta dónde alcanzaban, como los castellers catalanes. Que todos esos cúmulos de piedra ni son útiles, ni avanzados, ni nada de nada. Lo que es la cultura contemporánea da doscientas mil vueltas a esas construcciones, desde el complejo de seseña, la casa de Animosa o las misiones lunares.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

Scire dijo:


> Va, dejémonos de gilipolleces. Que todas esas civilizaciones trabajaban con piedra porque no daban a más. El único objetivo de sus construcciones era amontonar piedras hasta ver hasta dónde alcanzaban, como los castellers catalanes. Que todos esos cúmulos de piedra ni son útiles, ni avanzados, ni nada de nada. Lo que es la cultura contemporánea da doscientas mil vueltas a esas construcciones, desde el complejo de seseña, la casa de Animosa o las misiones lunares.



Claro, eran border line. Les dió por trabajar la piedra para que miles de años después tú pudieras escribir esas líneas. El privilegiado eres tú, todos ellos (egipcios, libaneses, bolivianos o peruanos) eran idiotas perdidos. 

Tú sí que sabes.


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 Oct 2009)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nabar-se-pone-exopolitiquero.html#post2081682​


----------



## Scire (10 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Claro, eran border line. Les dió por trabajar la piedra para que miles de años después tú pudieras escribir esas líneas. El privilegiado eres tú, todos ellos (egipcios, libaneses, bolivianos o peruanos) eran idiotas perdidos.
> 
> Tú sí que sabes.



No, pero no eran genios avanzados a su tiempo. Que, si dominaron las técnicas que se les supone, ¿por qué coño se iban a dedicar a la piedra? Si de verdad dominaban tecnologías tan avanzadas como el láser, bien pudieran haberse dedicado a tallar otro tipo de materiales y hacer construcciones que requiriesen algo más que fuerza física.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

Hay una teoria hacerca de como "tallaron" las piedras y las encajaron, taladraron etc... y es bastante sensata a mi entender...
En sudamerica existe un pajaro llamado Pitiwe, al parecer este pajaro hace agujeros en la piedra recogiendo con el pico una hierba especial llamada "pito".
Con esa hierva picotea hasta que la piedra se ablanda.
Aqui dice algo sobre ese pajaro:

El Enigma del pájaro Pitiwe

Bueno parece ser que los antiguos habitantes de sudamerica pudieron averiguar mediante la observacion de las costumbres de este pajaro que tipo de hierba utilizaba...
La teoria es que desarrollaron un jugo que ablandaba la piedra y luego la solidificaban con otro tipo de liquido.
Solo eso puede explicar esos bloques de piedra que parecen cortados a cuchillo y que encajan perfectamente...
Tambien explicaria como los egipcios pudieron taladrar piedra sin tener herramientas modernas, imaginad un liquido que ablanda y luego solidifica la piedra, se podria hacer con ella lo que se quisiera como si fuera cemento, incluso solucionaria el problema del transporte...
Lo del pajaro y la hierba lo podeis comprobar.
Es la unica hipotesis que no mete de por medio marcianos ni supertecnologias imposibles...lo habrian conseguido como se han conseguido muchos avances en la antiguedad, simplemente observando a la naturaleza.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

Por cierto algo muy curioso es que dentro de esos bloques usados en egipto al partirse se han encontrado pelos y uñas dentro...


----------



## Bcn (10 Oct 2009)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> Con esto podemos ver que a la falta de tecnología se la puede suplir con muchas ganas e ingenio, pero sobretodo con tiempo.
> 
> Los egipcios no tenían prisa en terminar la pirámide ya que no habían políticos para hacerse la foto antes de elecciones.
> 
> Eso y que tenían los miles de esclavos que hiciesen falta proporcionaron el trabajo necesario.



Que no tenían prisa?? Bueno, que no había un político para hacerse la foto es cierto, pero sí que había un político que quería la pirámide acabada antes de su muerte, y la esperanza de vida por aquellos tiempos no era excepcionalmente larga precisamente


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Oct 2009)

Bcn dijo:


> Que no tenían prisa?? Bueno, que no había un político para hacerse la foto es cierto, pero sí que había un político que quería la pirámide acabada antes de su muerte, y la esperanza de vida por aquellos tiempos no era excepcionalmente larga precisamente



Lo primero que hacían al tomar el poder era encargar su pirámide. Tenían las prioridades de la vida bastante claras.


----------



## f4frogger (10 Oct 2009)

Me he leído todo el post de tirón y ahora estoy escribiendo sólo para confesar semejante vicio de conducta. 

Lo cual demuestra que el ser humano puede afrontar innecesariamente tareas titánicas que exigen un esfuerzo casi infinito, y posteriormente extraer de ello una reflexión que no aporta nada para avanzar sobre una evidencia de la propia gesta. 

Lo de hacer las pirámides y dedicarse a dudar de su construcción es lo mismo: lujo de una generación que se permite hacer humorismo apoyada en la comodidad de una ultratecnología que terminará por destruirla. 

Vamos, que el hilo ha molao.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

f4frogger dijo:


> el ser humano puede afrontar innecesariamente tareas titánicas que exigen un esfuerzo casi infinito, y posteriormente extraer de ello una reflexión que no aporta nada para avanzar sobre una evidencia de la propia gesta.
> 
> Lo de hacer las pirámides y dedicarse a dudar de su construcción es lo mismo: lujo de una generación que se permite hacer humorismo apoyada en la comodidad de una ultratecnología que terminará por destruirla.




En realidad el esfuerzo casi infinito y las tareas titánicas están presentes en solo 3 de las 108 pirámides de Egipto. La edificación del resto no reviste de ninguna complejidad técnica porque están hechas de ladrillos.

Existe cierta tendencia actual a despreciar y minusvalorar esas obras monumentales en Gizeh, Baalbek o Cuzco.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> La edificación del resto no reviste de ninguna complejidad técnica porque están hechas de ladrillos.



Explícanos como aparecieron las uñas y cabellos en el interior de los bloques de "piedra maciza" de la gran pirámide.

A ver si tu teoría - que nadie sabe cual es - explica este hecho.

Crees que tenían poderes para pasar a través la materia sólida como Casper el fantasma amigable?


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (10 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Existe cierta tendencia actual a despreciar y minusvalorar esas obras monumentales en Gizeh, Baalbek o Cuzco.



La tendencia que existe es precisamente la contraria, la de atribuir poderes sobrenaturales o divinos a las antiguas civilizaciones.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Explícanos como aparecieron las uñas y cabellos en el interior de los bloques de "piedra maciza" de la gran pirámide.
> 
> A ver si tu teoría - que nadie sabe cual es - explica este hecho.
> 
> Crees que tenían poderes para pasar a través la materia sólida como Casper el fantasma amigable?



putin has leido mi post? has leido lo del pajaro y la hierba ablanda piedras?
si consiguieron licuar la piedra con una especie de acido vegetal y luego solidificarla lo explicaria todo...
Los ablandadores de piedras « Abriendo caminos - La Coctelera


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> has leido lo del pajaro y la hierba ablanda piedras?
> si consiguieron licuar la piedra con una especie de acido vegetal y luego solidificarla lo explicaria todo...
> Los ablandadores de piedras « Abriendo caminos - La Coctelera



Hasta para hacer puto cemento tenéis que recurrir un pájaro fantástico y a una yerba mágica, joder!

Ablandar piedra y volver endurecerla es hacer CEMENTO!

La realidad os parece aburrida o es que sois así de nacimiento?


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Explícanos como aparecieron las uñas y cabellos en el interior de los bloques de "piedra maciza" de la gran pirámide.
> 
> A ver si tu teoría - que nadie sabe cual es - explica este hecho.
> 
> Crees que tenían poderes para pasar a través la materia sólida como Casper el fantasma amigable?



Putin, ¿yo no puedo creerme que eso de que hubiesen encontrado uñas y cabellos en un bloque de caliza sea cierto? Yo he leído a Davidovits pero no puedo dar credibilidad a tu conjetura en relación a Giseh. Él hace mención de las características de humedad de los bloques pero todos los análisis realizados aseguran que son bloques de la cantera anexa a Gizeh.

En cualquier caso, si miras las fotos que colgué de la pared de seis enormes bloques de Ollantaytambo sí parece que estén realizados con moldes.

Es una hipótesis, la de Davidovits, que sigue en el aire, pero yo creo que no para los bloques de la Gizeh.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> La tendencia que existe es precisamente la contraria, la de atribuir poderes sobrenaturales o divinos a las antiguas civilizaciones.



Me refiero a la tendencia de la egiptología ortodoxa y a la arqueología tradicional a datar esas construcciones de forma irreal. Por ejemplo Tiahuanaco tiene un muelle entre sus múltiples construcciones. Posnaski ya aventuró que la antiguedad del lugar era de al menos 18.000 años, cuando el la ciudad estaba en la orilla del lago (que ahora se ha retirado unas docenas de kilómetros)

Lo mismo cabe decir de las pirámides de Gizeh, la egiptología moderna se empeña en atribuirlas a Keops, Kefren y Micerinos. Todo indica que eso es imposible.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

Si es que no valéis ni para usar Google...vosotros sí que sois una raza aparte.

El profesor Michel Barsoum de departamento de ciencia de materiales de la universidad de Drexel comenta los resultados del análisis de las "piedras"de la pirámide.

Está en inglés, si no lo sabes usa algún traductor automático que hoy estoy vago. 

The Surprising Truth Behind the Construction of the Great Pyramids | LiveScience

_A year and a half later, after extensive scanning electron microscope (SEM) observations and other testing, Barsoum and his research group finally began to draw some conclusions about the pyramids. They found that the tiniest structures within the inner and outer casing stones were indeed consistent with a *reconstituted limestone*. The *cement* binding the limestone aggregate was either silicon dioxide (the building block of quartz) or a calcium and magnesium-rich silicate mineral.

The stones also had a high water content—unusual for the normally dry, natural limestone found on the Giza plateau—and the cementing phases, in both the inner and outer casing stones, were amorphous, in other words, their atoms were not arranged in a regular and periodic array. Sedimentary rocks such as limestone are seldom, if ever, amorphous.

The sample chemistries the researchers found do not exist anywhere in nature. “Therefore,” says Barsoum, “it’s very improbable that the outer and inner casing stones that we examined were chiseled from a natural limestone block.”

More startlingly, Barsoum and another of his graduate students, Aaron Sakulich, recently discovered the presence of silicon dioxide nanoscale spheres (with diameters only billionths of a meter across) in one of the samples. This discovery further confirms that *these blocks are not natural limestone*._​


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Si es que no valéis ni para usar Google...vosotros sí que sois una raza aparte.
> 
> El profesor Michel Barsoum de departamento de ciencia de materiales de la universidad de Drexel comenta los resultados del análisis de las "piedras"de la pirámide.
> 
> ...



Llegan a las mismas conclusiones que ya apuntó Davidovits. Pero los millones de bloques que configuran las tres pirámides de Gizeh son todos irregulares, tienen tamaños distintos. Sería un contrasentido utilizar millones de moldes distintos.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Hasta para hacer puto cemento tenéis que recurrir un pájaro fantástico y a una yerba mágica, joder!
> 
> Ablandar piedra y volver endurecerla es hacer CEMENTO!
> 
> La realidad os parece aburrida o es que sois así de nacimiento?



Pero putin, licuar una piedra y endurecerla despues no es cemento, me refiero a licuar la piedra natural, no una mezcla prefabricada.
El tal pajaro existe no es una invencion, y la hierba que utiliza el pajaro tambien existe.
Quiero decir que no es una hipotesis increible, simplemente por observacion los habitantes de la zona se habrian percatado de como excava sus nidos en la roca este animal.
Como ya e dicho es la unica hipotesis que no requiere de extraterrestres de raticulin ni de una tecnologia inexistente en la epoca.
Simplemente habrian encontrado la forma de convertir la piedra en una especie de pasta y luego devolverla a su estado original.
Esto explicaria el por que se encuentran cabellos y uñas dentro de bloques de las piramides, estos elementos habrian caido dentro de la "pasta" en el momento de ser tratada quimicamente...



> Las piedras de plastilina
> 
> Carlos Gamero Esparza. Diario OJO. Lima (Perú)
> 
> ...



http://www2.uah.es/vivatacademia/anteriores/n46/docencia.htm#Las piedras de plastilina


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> Pero putin, licuar una piedra y endurecerla despues no es cemento, me refiero a licuar la piedra natural, no una mezcla prefabricada.



Tu pájaro y su yerba son ganas de complicarse la vida. Tenéis siquiera una pizca de sentido común?

Qué necesidad hay de acarrear pedruscos gigantes y frotarlos como un fanático con toneledas de yerba para darles forma? 

No es mas sencillo pulverizar la roca en cantera, transportarla en polvo a lomos de lo que sea, mezclarla con agua y darle la forma que quieras?



ideograma dijo:


> los millones de bloques que configuran las tres pirámides de Gizeh son todos irregulares, tienen tamaños distintos. Sería un contrasentido utilizar millones de moldes distintos.



de que moldes hablas? de magdalenas? Al cemento se le da forma con tablas "in situ", los moldes no se reutilizan, se reutilizan las tablas y al volver a colocarlas para hacer los nuevos bloques siempre salen diferentes.

Lo que dices sirve precisametne para confirmar la teoría! Ve a cualquier obra a mirar como trabajan!

De verdad que hace falta tener muy poco mundo para pernsar como piensas. Estoy seguro que a 13 años de edad no llegas.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> De que moldes hablas? de magdalenas? Al cemento se le da forma con tablas "in situ", los moldes no se reutilizan, se reutilizan las tablas y al volver a colocarlas para hacer los nuevos bloques siempre salen diferentes.
> 
> Lo que dices sirve precisametne para confirmar la teoría! Ve a cualquier obra a mirar como trabajan!
> 
> De verdad que hace falta tener muy poco mundo para pernsar como piensas. Estoy seguro que a 13 años de edad no llegas.



¿De las mismas tablas salen cada vez bloques distintos? Putin, creo que estás pillando tu conjetura con papel de fumar.

Vete a una obra y mira como levantan los pisos, con las mismas tablas salen bloques idénticos.

¿Has cumplido ya los 10 años?


----------



## Viernes_negro (10 Oct 2009)

Creo que tendrías que hacerle un poco de caso a Putin y pensar que los antiguos, hacían las cosas de otra manera, y en algunos aspectos técnicos y manuales, eran más listos que nosotros porque no teníán más cojones que serlos.

Vi un documental en el que con medios actuales, a un equipo de ingenieros les proponían recrear una catapulta romana e intentar conseguir el mismo resultado, y no fueron capaces. Eso sí, no sé si habría marcianos entre los romanos, pero ellos sí eran capaces.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> ¿De las mismas tablas salen cada vez bloques distintos?



Joder! Ni siquiera entiendes esto tan sencillo!

Come mucho y bueno! sobre todo pescado azul. Crece.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Creo que tendrías que hacerle un poco de caso a Putin y pensar que los antiguos, hacían las cosas de otra manera, y en algunos aspectos técnicos y manuales, eran más listos que nosotros porque no teníán más cojones que serlos.
> 
> Vi un documental en el que con medios actuales, a un equipo de ingenieros les proponían recrear una catapulta romana e intentar conseguir el mismo resultado, y no fueron capaces. Eso sí, no sé si habría marcianos entre los romanos, pero ellos sí eran capaces.



Los antiguos levantaron, en Egipto, 105 pirámides de ladrillos.

El problema es que también levantaron 3 pirámides con bloques de 4tn y algunos de 60tn. Ése es el hecho curioso. Es como si hubieran fabricado patinetes durante toda la historia, luego fabricaran un F1 y luego volvieran a fabricar patinetes.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

Ya lo has dicho 1.000 veces.....pesao, y no entiendes las respuestas.

Cree lo que quieras y déjalo ya. Aburres.


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Tu pájaro y su yerba son ganas de complicarse la vida. Tenéis siquiera una pizca de sentido común?
> 
> Qué necesidad hay de acarrear pedruscos gigantes y frotarlos como un fanático con toneledas de yerba para darles forma?
> 
> No es mas sencillo pulverizar la roca en cantera, transportarla en polvo a lomos de lo que sea, mezclarla con agua y darle la forma que quieras?



vamos a ver espabilao, para empezar habla con tranquilidad y no seas tan falton....
los pedruscos no se acarrean...piensa un poco...la hierba ablanda-piedras no se usa solo para moldear, tambien sirve para transportar mejor la piedra al hacerla liquida...
por ejemplo se pueden hacer muchos litros del mejunje que sale de machacar la hierba, luego se va a la cantera y se esparce el liquido, horas o dias despues se recoge la piedra en forma liquida y se solidifica en el sitio de la construccion...es decir la piedra al estar liquida se puede transportar en pequeños recipientes y luego verterlos en uno mas grande en la obra...no hace falta pensar mucho, sacate la svastica del cerebro que no te deja pensar con claridad chato...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> vamos a ver espabilao, para empezar habla con tranquilidad y no seas tan falton....
> los pedruscos no se acarrean...piensa un poco...la hierba ablanda-piedras no se usa solo para moldear, tambien sirve para transportar mejor la piedra al hacerla liquida...
> por ejemplo se pueden hacer muchos litros del mejunje que sale de machacar la hierba, luego se va a la cantera y se esparce el liquido, horas o dias despues se recoge la piedra en forma liquida y se solidifica en el sitio de la construccion...es decir la piedra al estar liquida se puede transportar en pequeños recipientes y luego verterlos en uno mas grande en la obra...no hace falta pensar mucho, sacate la svastica del cerebro que no te deja pensar con claridad chato...



A ver criatura, ya se ve que eres inmadura pero intenta pensar como una persona adulta: De verdad crees que eran tan imbéciles como para no saber hacer cemento, y que para explicar sus obras hay que recurrir a las yerbas fantásticas de propiedades mágicas que se inventa un sitio web para subnormales profundos?

Como no voy a ser faltón si acabáis con la paciencia de un preso? Desde que institución mental o guardería escribís si no es un secreto?


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> A ver criatura, ya se ve que eres inmadura pero intenta pensar como una persona adulta: De verdad crees que eran tan imbéciles como para no saber hacer cemento, y que para explicar sus obras hay que recurrir a las yerbas fantásticas de propiedades mágicas que se inventa un sitio web para subnormales profundos?
> 
> Como no voy a ser faltón si acabáis con la paciencia de un preso? Desde que institución mental o guardería escribís si no es un secreto?



pero de que cemento estas hablando?
haber es que las piedras que usaron es piedra natural no es cemento...coño es que no se que quieres decir....
haber el misterio es como puedieron transportar y trabajar de esa forma semejantes bloques de piedra natural...no si sabian hacer cemento o no...
pues te cuento lo de la hierba por que es una forma de licuar la piedra natural para darle forma y transportarla...
esas piedras no son cemento no entiendo por que estas todo el rato con que si sabian hacer cemento o no que coño tiene que ver?


----------



## davitin (10 Oct 2009)

por cierto eso que tu llamas propiedades magicas lo hacen los liquenes para hechar sus raices, es decir ablandan la piedra...eso lo puedes comprobar facilmente...y por cierto no se escribe "yerba" se escribe "hierba"...


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> y por cierto no se escribe "yerba" se escribe "hierba"...



Ni hasta ahí llegas pobrecito o pobrecita... en fins, en que coñazo de hilo se ha quedado esto.

Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

*yerba*.

(Del lat. hĕrba).

1. f. *hierba*.

2. f. Arg. y Ur. yerba mate (‖ hoja).

~ dulce.

1. f. Méx. orozuz.

~ mate.

1. f. Arg. té de los jesuitas (‖ árbol).

2. f. Arg. Hoja de esta planta, seca y molida, con la que se prepara el mate​.


----------



## ideograma (10 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> pero de que cemento estas hablando?
> haber es que las piedras que usaron es piedra natural no es cemento...coño es que no se que quieres decir....
> haber el misterio es como puedieron transportar y trabajar de esa forma semejantes bloques de piedra natural...no si sabian hacer cemento o no...
> pues te cuento lo de la hierba por que es una forma de licuar la piedra natural para darle forma y transportarla...
> esas piedras no son cemento no entiendo por que estas todo el rato con que si sabian hacer cemento o no que coño tiene que ver?



Putin no cree que los bloques sean de piedra (como puede comprobar todo el mundo) Él está conveencido de que tanto en Gizeh como en Cuzco esos bloques son de cemento. Pero un cemento que imita la piedra hasta el extremo que ha confundido a todos los expertos geólogos de la historia.

Putin además tiene un video con actores ataviados según la época egipcia que demuestra su teoría.

El problema es que si fuesen de cemento esos bloques estallarían al contacto de la piedra o de un martillo. Pero Putin pasa por alto la historia de la ciencia y las evidencias de la dureza de los bloques. Él es así, de pequeño se les cayó al suelo.


----------



## davitin (11 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ni hasta ahí llegas pobrecito o pobrecita... en fins, en que coñazo de hilo se ha quedado esto.
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> ...



Putin, en serio, debes aprender a dialogar relajadamente con personas que no piensan igual que tu, quiero decir, no hace falta que te sulfures, da la sensacion de que estas tirando espumarajos delante de la pantalla...calma hombre calma....
Por cierto Davitin es masculino, lo digo por que parece que tienes problemas para diferenciar el masculino y el femenino de los nombres.


----------



## davitin (11 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Putin no cree que los bloques sean de piedra (como puede comprobar todo el mundo) Él está conveencido de que tanto en Gizeh como en Cuzco esos bloques son de cemento. Pero un cemento que imita la piedra hasta el extremo que ha confundido a todos los expertos geólogos de la historia.
> 
> Putin además tiene un video con actores ataviados según la época egipcia que demuestra su teoría.
> 
> El problema es que si fuesen de cemento esos bloques estallarían al contacto de la piedra o de un martillo. Pero Putin pasa por alto la historia de la ciencia y las evidencias de la dureza de los bloques. Él es así, de pequeño se les cayó al suelo.



hombre, como tu bien dices no creo que los geologos sean retarders y no sean capaces de distinguir una piedra de un compuesto artificial...aunque quien sabe...de todos modos esta claro que los egipcios algo raro hicieron, sea piedra sintetica o ablandamiento, lo cierto es que hay muchos bloques tanto en suramerica como en egipto y otras zonas del planeta que parecen estar amasados, con cosas dentro que no deberia estar (cabello, uñas, etc), encajados como si fueran un tetris, con agujeros imposibles de taladrar incluso con la tecnologia moderna (a no ser que la piedra no tuviera su dureza normal)...al parecer fue una tecnica usada en la antiguedad por varias culturas y perdida de golpe tiempo despues (algo logico sabiendo que el conocimiento tecnico lo guardaban sacerdotes e iniciados y no la gente vulgar como hoy en dia, basta con que murieran por alguna causa esos tecnicos para que el saber se perdiera)...
Otra cuestion, es posible hoy en dia hacer piedra sintetica de la calidad de la piedra natural? si es asi por que no se hacen edificios con ella?


----------



## davitin (11 Oct 2009)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Si se pudiera licuar la piedra y después devolverla a sólido , perdería su veta natural y seria fácilmente reconocible .



y se a comprobado si los bloques de estas construciones tienen vetas en su interior?


----------



## ideograma (11 Oct 2009)

davitin dijo:


> hombre, como tu bien dices no creo que los geologos sean retarders y no sean capaces de distinguir una piedra de un compuesto artificial...aunque quien sabe...de todos modos esta claro que los egipcios algo raro hicieron, sea piedra sintetica o ablandamiento, lo cierto es que hay muchos bloques tanto en suramerica como en egipto y otras zonas del planeta que parecen estar amasados, con cosas dentro que no deberia estar (cabello, uñas, etc), encajados como si fueran un tetris, con agujeros imposibles de taladrar incluso con la tecnologia moderna (a no ser que la piedra no tuviera su dureza normal)...al parecer fue una tecnica usada en la antiguedad por varias culturas y perdida de golpe tiempo despues (algo logico sabiendo que el conocimiento tecnico lo guardaban sacerdotes e iniciados y no la gente vulgar como hoy en dia, basta con que murieran por alguna causa esos tecnicos para que el saber se perdiera)...
> Otra cuestion, es posible hoy en dia hacer piedra sintetica de la calidad de la piedra natural? si es asi por que no se hacen edificios con ella?



Lo de las uñas y cabellos dentro de UN bloque es un dato que me gustaría contrastar. Se han estudiado infinidad de veces bloques en Egipto o Perú y nunca se han encontrado restos y se han identificado las canteras de procedencia de los bloques.

Desde luego "los antiguos" poseían una técnica que no alcanzamos a descifrar. Esas construcciones imposibles (en Gizeh, Baalbek, Tiahuanaco o Cuzco) están mal datadas, todas ellas tienen mayor antigüedad que la que les atribuyen y pertenencen a una misma civilización ya extinta puesto que existen concordancias entre las distintas construcciones.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (11 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Putin no cree que los bloques sean de piedra (como puede comprobar todo el mundo)





davitin dijo:


> hombre, como tu bien dices no creo que los geologos sean retarders y no sean capaces de distinguir una piedra de un compuesto artificial...aunque quien sabe..



Es la palabra de dos retarded, sin cultura general y con la EGB sin terminar, contra la de un experto en Ciencia de Materiales (otra disciplina que ni sabéis que existe)

The Surprising Truth Behind the Construction of the Great Pyramids | LiveScience

_A year and a half later, after extensive scanning *electron microscope* (SEM) observations and other testing, Barsoum and his research group finally began to draw some conclusions about the pyramids. They found that the tiniest structures within the inner and outer casing stones were indeed consistent with a *reconstituted limestone*. The *cement* binding the limestone aggregate was either silicon dioxide (the building block of quartz) or a calcium and magnesium-rich silicate mineral.

The stones also had a *high water content*—unusual for the normally dry, natural limestone found on the Giza plateau—and the cementing phases, in both the inner and outer casing stones, were *amorphous*, in other words, their atoms were not arranged in a regular and periodic array. Sedimentary rocks such as limestone are seldom, if ever, amorphous.

The sample chemistries the researchers found do not exist anywhere in nature. “Therefore,” says Barsoum, “it’s very improbable that the outer and inner casing stones that we examined were chiseled from a natural limestone block.”

More startlingly, Barsoum and another of his graduate students, Aaron Sakulich, recently discovered the presence of silicon dioxide nanoscale spheres (with diameters only billionths of a meter across) in one of the samples. This discovery further confirms that *these blocks are not natural limestone*._​

Pero bueno. lo que era un hilo interesante se ha convertido en lecho lecho masturbatorio de dos mongolos menores de edad en domingo.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7xqLzM7I1HQ&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7xqLzM7I1HQ&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ideograma (11 Oct 2009)

Ya me lo imaginaba, el Dr. Barsoum´s cree que la base de la pirámide está formada por bloques de piedra caliza, por supuesto, y aventura que los de la cúspide son de mortero.

Solo hay que ver la diferencia de uniones entre los bloques que aparece en la fotografía. En el video queda claro que aquellas uniones tan regulares no son las que aparecen en Gizeh.

Pyramids Article - Materials Science & Engineering @ Drexel University, Philadelphia, PA


----------



## ideograma (12 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Es la palabra de dos retarded, sin cultura general y con la EGB sin terminar, contra la de un experto en Ciencia de Materiales (otra disciplina que ni sabéis que existe)
> 
> Pero bueno. lo que era un hilo interesante se ha convertido en lecho lecho masturbatorio de dos mongolos menores de edad en domingo.



Putin, ¿te has leído lo que dice Barsoum? Lo digo porque después de lo que has escrito me parece de border line no saber ni lo que explica tu científico de referencia.


----------



## spedd (12 Oct 2009)

Si hacían las piedras artificialmente licuándolas a mediante mezclas , necesitarían un molde donde se endurecería, habría que ser idiota para hacer 2.500.000 de moldes que son las piedras más o menos que tiene la pirámide ya que no hay dos piedras iguales.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Oct 2009)

spedd dijo:


> Si hacían las piedras artificialmente licuándolas a mediante mezclas , necesitarían un molde donde se endurecería, habría que ser idiota para hacer 2.500.000 de moldes que son las piedras más o menos que tiene la pirámide ya que no hay dos piedras iguales.



No tienes ni puta idea de como se trabaja el cemento. No es un molde único para todos los bloques como si se tratase de hacer magdalenas, atrasado, en construcción se usan encofrados como los de la imagen.

Explicandolo más para subnormales profundos: *sustituye las chapas de la imagen por tablas* y así es como se moldearon las pirámides, TODOS DIFERENTES.

Estás llamando idiotas a todos los arquitectos, iluminao!







Da asco explicar cosas a gente tan estúpida que no entiende ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. No dais para mas, sois vegetales.


----------



## spedd (12 Oct 2009)

Me da igual tendrían que ser en algún momento de un tamaño parecido. Igual que en la foto que has puesto el encofrado para los pilares es del mismo tamaño, habría que ser subnormal superprofundo para hacer todos los pilares diferentes teniendo un molde de chapas o de lo que quieras y no usarlo en todas. Solo un atrasado haría eso y los Egipcios me parece que no lo eran.


Posdata : no le he pedido que me explique nada .Humano es errar; pero sólo los estúpidos perseveran en el error .punto final.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (12 Oct 2009)

spedd dijo:


> habría que ser subnormal superprofundo para hacer todos los pilares diferentes



Definitivamente tienes el cerebro de una ameba. Los bloques de la pirámide son diferentes porque ningún encofrado sale igual. Esto es prueba de que se construyeron mediente encofrado.

Dios.... paciencia con las verduras...


----------



## pobre_pringao (15 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Da asco explicar cosas a gente tan estúpida que no entiende ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA. No dais para mas, sois vegetales



Los vegetales no pueden defenderse, pobres.


----------



## pobre_pringao (15 Oct 2009)

Por fin excavan tiwanako


----------



## ideograma (16 Oct 2009)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Por fin excavan tiwanako



Los encofradores egipcios de Putin construyeron un bloque de unas 440tn in Tiwanako. Allí está.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (16 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Los encofradores egipcios de Putin construyeron un bloque de unas 440tn in Tiwanako. Allí está.



Cada vez que te dan una respuesta para una pregunta, sales siempre con otra pregunta distinta que no tiene nada que ver.

Estás tarado.



> Si entras en la página verás, donde hacen referencia al Pumapunku, las fotografías y leerás que la mayor losa tiene un peso estimado de 440tn.



Curioso, en realidad fue tallado en una sola pieza, y se le estima un peso de 10Tn (que es un poco menos que 440).


----------



## ideograma (16 Oct 2009)

Pasapisero dijo:


> Cada vez que te dan una respuesta para una pregunta, sales siempre con otra pregunta distinta que no tiene nada que ver.
> 
> Estás tarado.
> 
> ...



Te precipitas. No me refiero al peso del Pumapunku (que es de unas 10tn). Solo orientaba al lector a entrar en la página del link e ir al apartado correspondiente del Pumapunku. Allí, unos párrafos más adelante se menciona el bloque de 440tn.

Tu problema, además de que te les caíste al suelo cuando eras muy pequeño, es que no sabes leer.


----------



## pobre_pringao (17 Oct 2009)

ideograma dijo:


> Los encofradores egipcios de Putin construyeron un bloque de unas 440tn in Tiwanako. Allí está.



Apenas un 1% de tiwanaku ha sido excavado. Tiembla Vaticano+Jerusalen+Meca. Putinreloaded no ha aportado nada + q falacias. *tanto seguiré pensando lo q la comunidd científica.

(mierda pa la oficial)

Kos jodan. Un abrazo.


----------



## ideograma (17 Oct 2009)

pobre_pringao dijo:


> Apenas un 1% de tiwanaku ha sido excavado. Tiembla Vaticano+Jerusalen+Meca. Putinreloaded no ha aportado nada + q falacias. *tanto seguiré pensando lo q la comunidd científica.
> 
> (mierda pa la oficial)
> 
> Kos jodan. Un abrazo.



Según Posnansky, Tiwanaku fue una ciudad portuaria activa en el 15.000 AC. En el lugar llamado Puma Punku, sus excavaciones han revelado dos dársenas dragadas de forma artificial que se hallaban a ambos lados de un auténtico y magnifico desembarcadero o muelle. Allí se encuentra el bloque de unas 440tn junto a otros bloques de entre 100 y 150tn. Muchos de los monolitos de mayor tamaño aparecían ensamblados entre sí mediante unas abrazaderas metálicas en forma de T (como en el antiguo Egipto)


----------



## ideograma (19 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de como se trabaja el cemento. No es un molde único para todos los bloques como si se tratase de hacer magdalenas, atrasado, en construcción se usan encofrados como los de la imagen.
> 
> Explicandolo más para subnormales profundos: *sustituye las chapas de la imagen por tablas* y así es como se moldearon las pirámides, TODOS DIFERENTES.
> 
> ...



Además de memo, por no afrontar los argumentos de tu mismo lider (como te he señalado en los dos anteriores post) te disparas en el pie trayendo al foro evidencias (los encofrados) que anulan tu hipótesis sobre el origen en el cemento de los bloques de las pirámides de Gizeh.

Solo otro memo consideraría la posibilidad de hacer millones de bloques distintos para una misma construcción.


----------



## seymour (21 Oct 2009)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Fomenko ha desarrollado un nueva herramienta para dilucidar dataciones erróneas - involuntarias o fraudulentas - duplicados, contradicciones y coincidencias que de otro modo pasarían desapercibidas.



Su método aplicado a la historia de Dinamarca arroja unas conclusiones tremendas, para muestra un botón:

"The diagram demonstrates that Frederik I and II are fictive, and this tells us that Frederik III’s number actually take these two fictive copies into account. The problem with this is that Frederik II couldn’t have been invented before 1947 where Christian X died, since Frederik II is partly a copy of him. Therefore when Frederik III who lived in the 17th century got his number, a fictive person was taken into account who wasn’t invented until roughly three centuries after Frederik III died!

It should be obvious that this is impossible. The only possible explanation is that the historians who faked the Danish history used a time machine to travel back in time to convince the first real king Frederik to increase his “number” to III. I had no idea that historians were such sneaky bastards, and would you believe that they’ve had access to a time machine since 1947 without telling the rest of us? Now that I think of it I might inadvertently have explained the creationist stories I mentioned before: It could have been time travelling historians that lived together with the dinosaurs!"

Tremebundo ;-) :

Was the First Queen of Denmark a man? - SkepticReport


----------



## Nopleravet (9 Ene 2010)

Interesante...


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Up


----------

